# Capitolo zero



## Tebe (29 Ottobre 2012)

*Mi è preso il trip così.
Stavo leggendo una storia breve di vampiri.
Non ho nemmeno riletto.

Chi continua?
dai  può essere propedeutico per l'aggressività e magari riusciamo a  scrivere la prima storia tradinet fantasy con sesso, tradimenti, corna,  vampiri, fate....

Mi sono permessa di usare alcuni nick che vedevo bene in quel ruolo, ovviamente liberi di dirmi di farmi i cazzi miei.
però mi piacerebbe che continuaste a scrivere.


devo smetterla di accettare biscotti da Luna


Anno 2035.
Gennaio, h 22 e 30. 
Parigi*
-Dottoressa, ancora qui?-
Tebe  si voltò verso la voce, sorridendo appena. Non aveva  la forza nemmeno  più per quello -Si Alan, ancora qui. Anche se i cadaveri non scappano  c'è un sacco di lavoro arretrato.- si passò una mano dietro la nuca,  stiracchiandosi.
Alla morgue c'era davvero un sacco di lavoro  ultimamente. Non che a Parigi non morisse nessuno, anzi ma quello che  Alan davanti a lei non sapeva, come la maggior parte degli umani non  sapeva era che...non tutte quelle morti erano naturali. No.
La sua gente, i Grigi o Guardiani, camminavano tra gli umani da secoli cercando segni e lottando per...
Rise  tra se e se. I segni. Che parola ampollosa alla Tolkien. Però in  effetti...Tolkien era stato uno di loro. Dei grigi. Che ad un certo  punto aveva dato in pasto al pubblico il signore degli anelli ma sulla  falsa riga di quello che lui era. E lei era. E molti altri erano.  Nascosti. Fintamente umani. In ogni angolo della terra. Anche i più  sperduti.
Medici, poliziotti, modelle, casalinghe, premi nobel.
Chiunque.
Come chiunque potevano essere gli altri.
Tebe chiuse gli occhi sorseggiando caffè.
-Dottoressa scusi ma...- Alan, il gracile ed ossuto omucolo che sembrava sempre spaventato cominciò ad annusare l'aria. _Snif snif_. Finchè...-Oh...mi scusi. E' lei...-
Tebe  rise, annusandosi pure lei una manica del camice che prima, molte ore  prma, era bianco. Ora sembrava solo un camice da macellaio.
-Si, sono io. Non hai saputo del cadavere in umido?-
Lui  fece ancora di più la faccia spaventata. Lavorava alla morgue, ma solo  come centralinista ed aveva una particolare avversione per tutto ciò che  era morte. Anni che tentava di farsi traferire ma...
-Preferirei non saperlo dottoressa, ecco io...spero lei non si offenda...-
Ma  Tebe ormai era partita-...non hai idea Alan quando abbiamo dovuto  svuotare la body bag. Non c'era più un cadavere ma un liquame  gelatinoso, verminoso e con un odore che...beh quello si sente. Sono  anche senza macchina stasera, quindi devo prendere i mezzi e puzzo come  se fossi _io_ in decomposizione...Pazienza. Sono certa che non mi  infastidirà nessuno. A proposito ma sai qual'è la cosa più strana? Che  alcuni parti di tessuto non erano liquide ma saponificate. Come se un  pezzo del cadavere fosse stato decomposto dentro la body bag e un altro  in acqua  per poi essere di nuovo riuniti...perchè sei verde? Ok la  smetto. Buona serata Alan e buon lavoro.-

Tornò in ufficio, si  infilò il cappotto chiaro dal taglio maschile, appena sopra il  ginocchio. Si raccolse i lunghi capelli scuri sotto una specie di  coppola di lana e si avvolse in una sciarpa pelosa rosa confetto.
Quando uscì dall'edificio in acciao e metallo quasi le mancò il respiro.
Il freddo erano piccoli uncini che si aggrappavano alla sua pelle,che le si infilavano nel naso, nella gola. Ferendola.
Era un inverno gelido. Il più freddo degli ultimi trent'anni. Un classico. Quando il resi stavano risvegliando la temperatura della terra diminuiva. Una mini era glaciale avrebbero detto gli studiosi.
Colpa dell'ozono, dello smog, effetto serra.
Si certo. Anche. E sarebbe stato preferibile che fosse stato  quello.
Camminò veloce verso la metropolitana, si infilò dentro l'ascensore insolitamente deserto e schiaccio meno 17.
Sorrise. Solo quelli del suo popolo  potevano vedere il piano 17. Gli umani e gli altri no.
Come molte altre cose.

Il viaggio fu breve. Una lieve scossa e le porte si aprirono con un sibilo.
Uscì, respirando a pieni polmoni l'aria della sua terra. _Era_.Una dimensione parallela a quella terrestre, da sempre esistita.
Hen-che-han. Bentornata a casa.
Tebe  sorrise al suo vero nome, alzando lo sguardo verso le due emormi  statute a forma di cobra reale. Immobili e magnifiche stagliate verso un  cielo azzurrissimo.
Si spogliò di ogni indumento umano e con un  brivido di piacere dispiegò le piccole ali a farfalla trasparenti  facendole muovere velocissime nell'aria calda e profumata. Nuda. E  libera.
-Quando cresci tebe? Infilati questi. Il consiglio ti aspetta.-
-O  Min, ma perchè ti scomodi tu ogni volta a venirmi a prendere? Sei la  Gran sacerdotessa del consiglio dei Guardiani, hai altro da fare no?-
-Si,  infatti. Avrei altro da fare. Ma finchè non cresci alcune cose devono  aspettare.- la gransacerdotessa schioccò un dito e due cavalli  apparvero-Sbrigati. Ci sono già tutti. Manchi solo tu. Come al solito  del resto.-
Min salì a cavallo e Tebe le fece una linguaccia. Strega e rompicoglioni. Ecco cos'era. Saggia certo. Ma rompicoglioni.
-Ti ho visto- disse Min - e non mi fai ridere.-
-Non salgo a cavallo. Vengo  volando. Come puoi ben immaginare nel mondo umano non ho molte occasioni per farlo...-
-fai come ti pare. L'importante è che arrivi. Vestita ovviamente.-
-Ovviamente.-

*PRAGA, stesso momento*

Il  castello si stagliava nella notte come un rapace attento, mentre tutto  intorno il silenzio portato dalla neve rendeva irreale e terrificante la  costruzione.
Un gigante nero in un mare di bianco con mille occhi fiammeggianti.
All'interno quase tutti le luci erano accese.
-Desidera ancora del cognac signore?-
Lord  Kid non smise di fissare le lingue di fuoco che si alzavano dal grande  camino in marmo -No Klaus, grazie. Basta così. Buona notte.-
-Signore..,la temperatura si è ancora abbassata...-
Gli occhi di Klaus brillarono di riflesso al fuoco. Ma senza calore. -Si Klaus. Buona notte.-
-Buona notte signore.-
Quando  fu solo si alzò dalla comoda poltrona e si avvicinò ad una delle  finestre ad arco acuto che davano sul parco interno del castello. Buio.  Neve. Gelo.
Sorrise e i suoi canini snudati brillarono alla luce della luna.
Finalmente il loro Re si stava svegliando.
Finalmente avrebbero sterminato il mondo dei grigi e sottomesso gli umani.
Il  libro del tempo era stato chiaro. Nell'unica volta che era riuscito a  vederlo e a leggerlo... niente e nessuno li avrebbe fermati.
-kid...-
Lui si girò e vide Salina andargli incontro, togliendosi lentamente i vestiti.
-Vieni qui guerriero...abbiamo ancora un pò di tempo...- e snudò i canini anche lei.
Kid sorrise.

*Berlino, stesso momento
*
Joey  fissava attonito il cadavere completamente dissanguato dentro la vasca  da bagno incrostata di sporcizia e ruggine, in un merdoso appartamento  di un altrettanto merdoso residence con un merdoso...
-Salve detective, brutta storia eh? Chissà che è successo.-
Joey  fissò il nuovo medico legale, un tipo dinoccolato dall'aria un pò  dissociata, che fissava il cadavere come se fosse uno scherzo.
-Spero mi dia qualche indicazione lei per capire cosa è successo...- rispose sarcastico.
Il  medico rise, aggiustandosi gli occhiali dalla montatura nera e spessa,  in pandan con i capelli neri e unti.- già, vero. Allora...hum...ecco...-
Joey  toccò l'impugnatura della sua pistola infilata nella schiena dicendosi  che non poteva uccidere quell'imbecille così su due piedi ma era  davvero...Sentiva la nostalgia del vecchio patologo, un uomo senza  sbavature, mai un sorriso, mai uno scherzo, mai una parola più del  necessario.
Si. Si trovava bene con lui. Si capivano e lavoravano da Dio insieme. 
Con quello invece.
-Ci vediamo domani..- disse joey uscendo dall'appartemto.
-Agli ordini capo!-
_Io lo uccdo. Si. Lo uccido. _
Fuori dal residence Joey rabbrividì dal freddo, alzando gli occhi verso il celo.
Davvero un freddo incredibile e se lo diceva lui che non lo pativa..
si infilò in macchina, mise un canale di musica e cominciò a pensare.
In sei mesi quello era il terzo cadavere strano.
Strano  perchè morto in maniera strana e strano perchè aveva la netta  sensazione che anche quel cadavere, quel caso, come gli altri due gli  sarebbero stati tolti senza nessuna spiegazione e bollati come top scret  dalle alte sfere.
Perchè? Mistero.
E questo aveva solleticato la sua curosità, che però non aveva portato a nulla.
Aveva  fatto qualche indagine poer conto suo, ma a parte il fatto che erano  tutti degli stronzi che meritavano di morire non c'era altro. Niente.  Zero.
Eppure...
Decise che se gli avessero tolto anche il caso del residence avrebbe indagato seriamente.
Aveva una sensazione strana. Brutta. E l'esperienza gli aveva insegnato ad ascoltare le sue sensazioni.
Sempre. Anche quando gli sembravano incredibili.
E quella lo era.
In tutti e tre gli omicidi la prima cosa che aveva pensato era stata la parola.
Male.

*Era, stanza del Grande consiglio*

Tebe  era rimasta ad ascoltare attentamente ogni Informatore arrivato dalla  dimesone degli umani e le notizie non erano rassicuranti.
-Gli  omiocidi di anime perse stanno calando un pò ovunque quindi...- disse  Minerva all'ultimo Informatore che aveva appena finito di parlare - vuol  dire che il Re si sta risvegliando, ora non ci sono più dubbi.-
La sala piombò nel silenzio.
Tutti   sapevano del libro del tempo e di quello che anni prima, quando  incredibilmente il reggente dei vampiri Kid era riuscito a penetrare le  loro difese e leggere, portava scritto nelle sue pagine mutevoli.
Infine il male avrebbe vinto. Annientando tutto.
-Il  libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.- Chiara  Matraini si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti uno per uno. Sfidandoli.
-Ma  niente è cambiato. le parole sono ancora li. Non è servito a nulla  cambiare le nostre strategie.- rispose Nausica scuotendo la testa.
-Perchè  non abbiamo mutato davvero la strategia. Noi come Guardani abbiamo  sempre protetto il mondo degli umani con la magia e qualche guerra al  loro fianco. ora è evidente che non basta più.-
-NO!- sbottò Minerva   mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a  crepitare inquietante.- Non faremo allenaze con gli umani. Non devono  sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori.  L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
-Ma sanno già di noi...- si intromise Lunapiena
-Sanno già a livello di leggende. Favole. Racconti horror.-
-No  Minerva..alcuni umani sanno di noi...hanno sempre saputo di noi. Ed è  stato grazie a loro che oggi siamo ancora una dimensione libera, ma  dobbiamo coinvolgerli di più. Si parla anche del loro futuro. Non dico  di fare un edizione specale a reti unificate mondo, ma dobbiamo  cominciare a fidarci di loro.- continuò Luna
-No. E' troppo pericoloso. Non sono pronti. Non ne voglio più discutere.-
Luna tacque, alzando gli occhi al cielo.
-Dobbiamo lottare. Anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani. E i vampiri.-
-Non  pronunciare la parola vampiri in questo luogo Chiara.- sibilà Minerva  affilando gli occhi. Le scariche intanto, diventavano sempre più  crepitanti.
-Mi dispiace. Contesto ufficialmente e davanti al Consiglio questa tua decisione. La voglio mettere ai voti.-
nella grande stanza si levò un brusio di incredulità.
Contrastare una Gran sacerdotessa era quasi sacrilego.
-Ai voti?-
-Si Minerva ai voti.-
-Tu stai troppo con gli umani Chiara...-
-Cosa che dovresti fare anche tu, parlandoti con rispetto. Non dimentico chi sei e cosa fai per il nostro mondo.  Ti ripeto che lo scritto del libro del tempo non è cambiato. La nostra  rotta è sbagliata. Dobbiamo allearci con gli umani. Sceglierli.  Addestrarli. in maniera superiore di quanto facciamo adesso. E...-
Gli occhi di Minerva fiammeggiarono- Non osare pronunciare quella parola Chiara. Non osare. E' un ordine.-
Chiara sostenne lo sguardo. Non pronunciò quella parola, ma era come se tutti l'avessero sentita.
-insisto.  Non è grazie ai teorici di questo Consiglio se i Vampiri e i loro  alleati non hanno mai vinto le guerre predenti per il Dominio. E' grazie  a noi Guerrieri.-
-Nessuno mette in dubbio il valore e l'importanza della guerra in...-
-No Minerva. Tu la stai mettendo in discussione.-
-L'ultim scontro per il dominio è stata nel 1823 e potevamo lottare. Ma oggi..-
-Oggi  lotteremo meglio. Con la tecnologia. E gli informatori. Minerva.  Dobbiamo attaccare. Prima che si risvegli il loro Re. Dobbiamo stanarli  nei loro rifugi, nelle loro tombe, nele loro cripte. Annienatrli.  Sterminarli. Ci siamo sempre difesi. Ora basta. E dobbiamo trovare i  Dormienti.-
Chiara abbracciò con lo sguardo ogni persona del consioglio. Lentamente. 
poi tornò a guardare la Sacerdotessa.
-Ti  chiedo di mettere ai voti. Io non voglo più difendermi. Voglio  attaccare. Siamo pronti ad istruire umani. Molti li abbiamo già  individuati.-
-Perchè io non lo sapevo? State mettendo a rischio la sicurezza del nostro mondo.-
-Te lo sto dicendo ora. E ti sto chiedendo di ascoltarmi. Dobbiamo attaccare.-
Minerva fissò il vuoto per qualche istante - E sia. Che si metta ai voti. Ma non i Dormienti.-
Tebe diede una rapida a Nausica.
I dormienti. Aveva i brividi. Solo una volta si erano alleati con loro. Alla prima guerra. E i racconti erano raccapriccanti.
-Va bene, ma loro sono una cosa di cui dovremo parlare.- concluse Chiara asciutta.
La votazione fu breve.

Attacco.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

hahahahahaha!
Admin dovrebbe inventare il pulsante opale per te Tebe 

Continuare da qui però è difficile. Sembra che la trama sia già nella tua testa, io non mi azzarderei a stabilire cosa sono i Dormienti per esempio...

Min... fighissima.
Joey... splendido nel ruolo.

Kid.... uao il fascino del male. Sbav sbav.


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hahahahahaha!
> Admin dovrebbe inventare il pulsante opale per te Tebe
> 
> Continuare da qui però è difficile. Sembra che la trama sia già nella tua testa, io non mi azzarderei a stabilire cosa sono i Dormienti per esempio...
> ...


Ma non ho niente in testa...niente. solo che il bene vince sul male e tanto sesso:mrgreen:

nella mia idea i Dormienti sono dei vampiri e non solo (umani gatti cani boh) che praticamente vivono per i cazzi loro senza impicciarsi negli affari umani- resto del mondo.

ma possono essere chiunque.
 Azzardati. 
E' solo una "bozza" chiamiamola così.
Magari Kid si vede escort dei dormienti e non il reggente:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non ho niente in testa...niente. solo che il bene vince sul male e tanto sesso:mrgreen:
> 
> nella mia idea i Dormienti sono dei vampiri e non solo (umani gatti cani boh) che praticamente vivono per i cazzi loro senza impicciarsi negli affari umani- resto del mondo.
> 
> ...



Quindi.... tra l'altro...
Chi primo arriva a scrivere prima decide... e chi prima decide può pure decidere di far scopare al suo personaggio chi gli pare, e tanto per dirne una Nausicaa si può spupazzare in amplessi selvaggi qualunque nick le ispiri senza che questo possa protestare visto che tanto è Arte :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi.... tra l'altro...
> Chi primo arriva a scrivere prima decide... e chi prima decide può pure decidere di far scopare al suo personaggio chi gli pare, e tanto per dirne una Nausicaa si può spupazzare in amplessi selvaggi qualunque nick le ispiri senza che questo possa protestare visto che tanto è Arte :mrgreen:


Diciamo che no...nel senso che le cose importanti magari si discutono qui, quelle inerenti alla storia.
Poi dai su...i nick altrui bisogna usarli con parsimonia.
ma scusa,...pensa a sviluppare il nick tuo invece di scoparti quello degli altri!
Però...:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Ottobre 2012)

ora non ho più il fiato a seguire, ma mi intriga


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Manaus, Brasile, Stato di Amazonas, stesso momento.

*Memory leak error at address 0x203be1c*.

Di nuovo. 
Con stizza mista a frustrazione chiuse il suo notebook e si rilassò sulla sedia. Erano settimane che lavorava su quel videogioco. 
Era quello che avrebbe chiuso la trilogia. Milioni di fan in tutto il mondo aspettavano con ansia di sapere come sarebbe andata a finire la lotta tra i vampiri e gli altri. L'uscita del terzo capitolo era stata preparata in grande stile in tutto il mondo. Diverse case cinematografiche si erano date battaglia per acquisire i diritti cinematografici di BiteFight; ma a lui di tutto ciò non interessava nulla; in quel momento, al caldo e all'umidità opprimente di Manaus, accompagnato dal ronzio inutile del ventilatore sulla sua testa, i suoi pensieri erano altrove. Erano anni che ormai viveva in quel luogo sperduto ai margini di quella che un tempo era il polmone della pianeta, e ancora non si era abituato a quel rumore vociare continuo che entrava dalla finestra spalancata. Si alzò, e nella penombra della casa raggiunse il frigorifero, dal quale prelevò una lattina di quella che i brasiliani si ostinavano a chiamare birra. Si affacciò alla finestra e, involontariamente, come sempre gli capitava si toccò l'avambraccio, proprio nel punto in cui c'erano le cicatrici che Lei gli lasciò. Quanto tempo era passato ? Tanto. Con lo sguardo cercò di oltrepassare la favela all'orizzonte, sapendo che era impossibile, cercando il luogo in cui Lei aveva scelto di dormire. Niente più omicidi, niente più umani sacrificati alla sua sete e alla sua natura di predatrice; aveva deciso l'oblio eterno in quel sepolcro eterno.

- Veglierai sul mio sonno, amore mio ? 
- Si, lo farò.

Erano passati decenni da quando lui le fece quella promessa, e non aveva mancato. Lì, in quello che restava della foresta amazzonica, lei dormiva il suo sonno eterno,e lui vegliava sul suo eterno dormire.
Se fermò a guardare di nuovo le cicatrici sul suo avambraccio. Fu il suo sangue a salvarla, quando anni addietro la ritrovò in fin di vita. Fu il suo sangue a strapparla alla morte. Fu il suo sangue a unirli, lui mortale, e lei, bellissima predatrice della notte.
E lì in quel momento, perso nei suoi ricordi, accadde di nuovo: le sue cicatrici cominciarono a sanguinare. Lei, dopo decenni, si stava risvegliando.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba.... :inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ma alla fine dell'ultimo capitolo arriviamo io, Lothy, Geko e Joey come novelli cavalieri della lapalisse?

COn il nostro maglio bastonamaestre?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Ottobre 2012)

bellissimo

non riesco a leggere adesso però l'idea è fantastica

stasera legg*I*erò


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

*Era*

_Attacco._
Quella parola le rimbombava nella testa come un insetto impazzito.
_Attacco._
Oltrepassò il ponticello in legno chiaro dove sotto scorreva tranquillo un piccolo fiume cristallino, salutò alcuni amici senza fermarsi, il giardino delle farfalle e finalmente.
Casa.
Guardò la costruzione così diversa da quella che aveva a Parigi. Ma era tutto diverso ad Era. Loro erano diversi. Esseri magici, non umani.
-Hei Tebe ciao! Bentornata. Una tisana?-
Si voltò verso la voce e sorrise a Thia, che la guardava con le braccia grassocce conserte.-Ciao...no, un altra volta.-
-Ma vieni così poco ormai qui...-
Non aveva voglia di fare conversazione, proprio per niente. In effetti non aveva nemmeno voglia di entrare in casa. Era quasi un mese che non ci tornava e...
Si sentiva un pò in evoluzione. Negli ultimi tempi aveva cominciato ad arredare il suo appartamento di Parigi, come se davvero fosse_ una casa._
Aveva comprato un divano nuovo, buttando via quello che aveva trovato lì. Messo piante, tende. Non proprio una casa casa, sembrava più l'appartamento di qualcuno che ci viveva saltuariamente ma era già molto di più di quello che aveva fatto nei posti precedenti.
A Mosca, per esempio, aveva vissuto due anni in un albergo e appena poteva tornava ad Era.
Attacco. Casa. Umani. Vampiri.
Non era guerrafondaia ma aveva votato a favore. Come quasi tutti.
La Guerriera aveva ragione. Nei secoli avevano sempre affiancato in semi incognito gli umani, quando i vampiri cercavano di stabilire il Dominio, ma appunto. Erano passati secoli. Secoli in cui le guerre si combattevano con spade e dove tutto era spiegato in maniera onirica e stregonesca.
Ma gli umani non combattevano più con spade e cavalli. E se vedevano qualcosa di strano erano inclini ad andare a fondo.
Poteva avere ragione Minerva?
Quegli stupidi esseri non sarebbero stati in grado di gestire la rivelazione?
Ma no dai. O...si?
Negli ultimi trenta anni avevano avuto uno sviluppo tecnologico incredibile in tutti i campi soprattutto in quello della difesa.
Difesa. Mah. Che difese potevano avere contro i vampiri?
Non sapevano che erano reali. Una minaccia che si portavano dietro fin dagli albori del mondo. 
Non avevano armi contro di loro, se non quelle troiate alla dracula fatte di croci, acque benedette e tutto il repertorio.
Beh, almeno sui paletti di legno e il sole le favole avevano ragione. Ma non bastavano.
Anche i vampiri si erano evoluti. Anche loro camminavano insieme agli umani, almeno di notte.
Doveva tornare a Parigi.
Sentiva che le cose adesso, dopo la decisione presa nel Consiglio,  sarebbero andate veloci ed era pure certa che il libro stava mutando. 
Ma ovviamente poteva saperlo solo Minerva e non era detto che lo comunicasse agli altri.
Si guardò intorno.
Si. Doveva tornare.
Quello non era più il suo posto. Non ora almeno.
_Attacco.
_
*Berlino, gennaio
H 07:12*

Joey sorrise a ghigno nella penombra quando sentì il cellulare squillare.
-Rispondi- ordinò.
-Detective Blow?- la voce del Capitano riempì la stanza.
-No, il suo sosia...- rispose sarcastico senza muoversi dal letto.
Era sdraiato, con le mani dietro la nuca e fissava il soffitto senza effettivamente vederlo.
Non aveva dormito un cazzo. La sua mente sembrava una centrifuga.
L'aveva lasciata libera di vagare, inseguendo pensieri senza senso, ripercorrendo gli altri due strani omicidi.
Non riusciva a toglierseli dalla mente. Aveva la sensazione di avere dimenticato qualche particolare importante ma che...
-Volevo comunicarle che il caso del Residence le è stato tolto.-
-Bene. Chiudi comunicazione.-
Il silenzio piombò di nuovo nella stanza.
Si alzò.
Aprì la grande porta finestra e si lasciò investire dall'aria glaciale che entrava.
Ora avrebbe indagato a cazzi suoi.
Altro che togliergli il caso.

*Johannesburg
h. 08:16
*
Erab alzò il visore oscurato dal volto, asciugandosi un rivolo di sangue.
-Scusami...- gli disse Fightclub, togliendosi il suo -devo fare l'abitudine a questi nuovi visori...-
-La prossima volta te la do io l'abitudine. A momenti mi fai saltare la faccia...- sorrise bevendo a collo un lungo sorso d'acqua appoggiando il suo fucile laser a canne mozze. 
-Si e tu mi fai saltare una gamba.-
Risero, uscendo dalla palestra sotterranea, infilandosi in  ascensore.
Poche ore prima avevano ricevuto la comunicazione che tutti i Guardiani e tutti i Guerrieri erano in allerta.
Il Consiglio aveva deciso di mutare atteggiamento verso il risveglio del Re dei vampiri, per la prima volta dopo secoli i popoli di Era si ponevano come aggressori e non solo come difensori.
Figth era completamente d'accordo, ma  era un Guerriero Primo, una razza da guerra assoluta, gli unici talmente forti da poter uccidere un vampiro senza armi.
Erab era un Guardiano. Anche un guerriero certo, come quasi tutti i guardiani, ma preferiva come diceva lui stesso "fare operazioni di intelligence" e menare le mani solo quando era effettivamente necessario.
Non era certo pacifista ma inutile fare casino quando non era il caso.
Sorrise al ricordo di Sbriciolata, la Guardiana che presidiava la Porta di New York.
Una notte le partì l'embolo e uscì  facendo un ecatombe di vampiri, mollandoli a pezzi dove li trovava.
-Cosa ne pensi di cercare i dormienti?- spezzò il silenzio Erab.
Fight espirò forte dal naso -Non abbiamo alternative, certo è un salto nel buio.-
Si. Lo era.
Ammesso di riuscire a trovarli, sarebbero stati disposti ad allearsi con loro? Contro i loro fratelli?
O  avrebbero ottenuto addirittura l'effetto contrario.
Non c'era modo di saperlo. Era un rischio grande.
Anche perchè non ne sapevano niente.
Molti anni prima erano stati individuati alcuni dormienti, in un modo assolutamente fortuito, in Amazzonia, Tibet...
I due uomini si guardarono.
Non avevano bisogno di parlare.
la sensazione che nulla sarebbe stato più come prima, che quella guerra avrebbe cambiato gli assetti di ogni popolo e di ogni mondo, era di entrambi.
_Attacco._


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> bellissimo
> 
> non riesco a leggere adesso però l'idea è fantastica
> 
> stasera legg*I*erò



ihihhihi, ti ho usato.
Ovviamente puoi cambiare quello che vuoi. Il personaggio è il tuo e...via di fantasia!!!!!


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ihihhihi, ti ho usato.
> Ovviamente puoi cambiare quello che vuoi. Il personaggio è il tuo e...via di fantasia!!!!!


Tebe, minchia quanto scrivi 

Io per buttare giù quelle quattro righe ci ho messo ore 

Stò pensando al risveglio della mia dormiente.......


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Tebe, minchia quanto scrivi
> 
> Io per buttare giù quelle quattro righe ci ho messo ore
> 
> Stò pensando al risveglio della mia dormiente.......


ormai vivo in una situazione onirica perenne. 
Ma tu ci hai messo ore perchè hai controllato lo stile, io butto giù e via.
Giusto per dare l'ossatura e fermare idee.
Dopo forse limerò con l'itaGLIano. Forse

Ti piace la dormiente eh?
Qualcuno dovrebbe occuparsi dei Dormienti proprio.
Chissà come si svilupperanno.
Cattivi, "buoni" o sempre neutri?


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ormai vivo in una situazione onirica perenne.
> Ma tu ci hai messo ore perchè hai controllato lo stile, io butto giù e via.
> Giusto per dare l'ossatura e fermare idee.
> Dopo forse limerò con l'itaGLIano. Forse
> ...


Una mezza idea ce l'ho 

Appena ho un attimo butto giù il risveglio.......

Hehehehe quella dorme da un pezzo  Avrà fame..............di tutto


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Una mezza idea ce l'ho
> 
> Appena ho un attimo butto giù il risveglio.......
> 
> Hehehehe quella dorme da un pezzo  Avrà fame..............di tutto



bastardo maledetto...vuoi scrivere tu la prima pagina di sesso?

Devo mettermi all'opera allora!


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso non mi va di leggere, però è un idea originale per il forum.

Ebbrava Tebe, ma hai chiesto la liberatoria a Minerva?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

ma si possono scrivere davvero pagine porno? 
Quibb, si può?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

*Era *


_Attacco._
Nausicaa uscì dalla riunione a passo svelto, quasi correndo verso casa sua.
_Attacco. _
_Dormienti?_
Cosa significava quello sguardo di Tebe?
Tebe intuiva molto di lei... ma quanto sapeva davvero?
Sorrise alle persone che incontrava, come le veniva spontaneo e come era sua abitudine. 
Inciampò nella lunga veste, colse distrattamente qualche fiore, ma sempre riandava a quello che era successo.
Come avrebbe dovuto porsi ora nei confronti di Min?
La Grande Sacerdotessa che lei stimava tanto?
Va bene, rigida era rigida, ma la sua intelligenza li aveva aiutati in mille occasioni. Poche cose deliziavano il senso estetico di Nausicaa quanto osservare l'algida bellezza di Min quando usava il suo cervello per scardinare le resistenze altrui.
Nausicaa era da sempre una delle più vicine a Min. Da sempre, preferiva essere considerata una valida aiutante piuttosto che una leader. Quella che risolve i problemi discretamente. Quella che riesce a mettere tutti d'accordo.
Ma questa volta, non era d'accordo con Minerva. Bisognava finalmente affrontare la situazione dei Dormienti.

Da alcuni Nausicaa era considerata una possibile rivale di Min. Che sciocchi. Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità.

Nausicaa entrò in casa, si impigliò una manica contro un chiodo che sporgeva dal muro, dove fino a poco tempo prima pendeva -in modo precario, si era poi visto- una foto di lei all'Accademia.
Si rinfrescò il viso con un pò d'acqua e aprì la porta che portava alla cantina.
Inciampò nel primo gradino e si ritrovò quasi spiaccicata sulla porta in fondo alle scale.
Un'altra porta in fondo alle scale.
La storia degli spazi paralleli e dei micromondi era davvero, _davvero_ comoda.
Aprì la porta.

In una camera comodamente ma spartanamente ammobiliata, un uomo giaceva addormentato sopra un grande letto.
Il petto si alzava lentamente nel sonno. Il viso era immobile, con la fronte appena corrucciata. Le labbra semiaperte lasciavano intravvedere i canini. Lunghi canini.
Nauscaa si avvicinò in silenzio, lo guardò per qualche istante...
"Seth! Amore, svegliati! Ci sono novità dal Consiglio!"
Seth aprì i suo occhi color nocciola e la fissò.

Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità. Nausicaa aveva infatti qualche problemino con l'autorità. 
Tipo riconoscerla o obbedirle altro che quando i suoi dettami coincidevano per puro caso con quello che pensava lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Avviso, ora vado col porno.


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Avviso, ora vado col porno.





:festa::festa:


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

ma scrivete benissimo , ragazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa:



Moment, lo sto scrivendo 
A causa di un evento traumatico sono in pratica due anni che non ne scrivo....


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scrivete benissimo , ragazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...



che palla sei Min però!

uffa!


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Moment, lo sto scrivendo
> A causa di un evento traumatico sono in pratica due anni che non ne scrivo....


hai tutto il tempo che vuoi.

slurp


----------



## Minerva (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che palla sei Min però!
> 
> uffa!


ma no, per chi ama queste cose hai aperto un gran bel thread.
mi ritiro subito , buon lavoro


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

*Da qualche parte fuori Manaus*

Era ormai l'imbrunire.
Il disco rosso del sole calava dietro una jungla di antenne e parabole che ricevevano e trasmettevano, 
sotto forma di soap operas e spot pubblicitari, miraggi di ricchezza nelle fatiscenti baracche di Manaus.
Non si sarebbe mai abituato del tutto ai controsensi di quella città che negli anni era diventato l'avamposto, il
fronte più avanzato delle grandi multinazionali planetarie, verso quella che era diventata la più grande, e forse
anche l'ultima, fonte di risorse della Terra: la foresta amazzonica.
Ma c'erano delle aree, delle zone, che, anche grazie agli sforzi e alle lotte degli abitanti della foresta,
aiutati da diverse organizzazioni no global e anti multinazionali, non erano ancora state toccate dal morso delle
ruspe. In una di queste zone, chiamata dagli indigeni Pedra do Traicao, Pietra del Tradimento, vennero rinvenute
tombe e reperti archeologici che gli studiosi facevano risalire a periodi ben anteriori a quelle più antiche fino 
ad allora conosciute. Era in una di queste tombe, che lei aveva deciso di dormire, era fra queste antiche vestigia
del passato, che lei aveva visto e vissuto durante il loro antico splendore, che Lei aveva deciso di vivere il
suo esilio volontario tra il sonno e la morte.
Lasciò la sua jeep alla fine della pista battuta e si addentrò nel profondo della foresta. Sebbene la visibilità
fosse vicina allo zero, il suo incedere era deciso, sentiva la sua presenza in quei luoghi che le appartenevano da milleni,
ed era sempre più forte, segno evidente ed inequivocabile che il suo sonno era stato interrotto.
Dopo diverse ore di cammino arrivò nel luogo dove l'aveva sepolta decenni prima: nascosto nel folto della foresta,
un'antica tomba avrebbe preservato il suo sonno; trovò senza difficolta il tumulo di roccia e pietra che ostruiva
l'entrata alla tomba, e fu in quel momento che ebbe la certezza del suo risveglio. Il tumulo era stato divelto,
la tomba era aperta, e, senza aver bisogno di controllare per esserene certo, sicuramente vuota.
Lei era sveglia, era lì da qualche parte, e sicuramente avrebbe avuto fame, sicuramente avrebbe avuto sete.
Fu in quel momento, mentre si guardava intorno per cercare tracce del suo passaggio che Lei lo assalì.
Non lo aveva riconosciuto. Non avrebbe potuto. In quel momento lei era il predatore. In quel momento lei era
quell'essere mitologico e terribile che animavano tutte le leggende dell'umanità a qualsiasi latitudine. 
I suoi artigli s'infilarono nelle sue carni i suoi occhi felini erano odio, erano rabbia, erano fame. Il suo
ruggito era quello di una belva, di una belva che si nutriva di vita umana. Sarebbe stato inutile opporre resistenza,
lui l'aveva già vista sotto quella forma a sapeva di cosa era capace, non avrebbe potuto contrastare quella furia
ancestrale che nulla aveva di umano. Non lo aveva riconosciuto e questo significava una cosa sola: fra pochi secondi lui
sarebbe morto straziato dagli artigli e dai denti di quella creatura. I suoi canini affondarono nel suo collo e lui 
sentì la vita che cominciava a fluire lontano dal suo corpo. Fu in quel momento che Lei si trasformò. Fu in quel
momento che lei ritorno ad essere quella ragazza dai capelli rossi e gli occhi verdi, la pelle bianca costellata di lentiggini,
che lui aveva conosciuto anni prima per le strade di Roma. Fu in quel momento che lui udì la sua voce dopo tanto
tempo:
-Mi ero dimenticata di quanto buono fosse il tuo sangue ed è la seconda volta che mi riporta alla vita.
-Ed è la seconda volta che tu quasi mi uccidi per berlo.
-Ma sei ancora vivo mio dolce Tubarao, disse lei ridendo e leccando rivoli di sangue che ancora uscivano dalle ferite che gli aveva inferto- e sei qui
Lui rise insieme a lei, e per un momento sembrò che gli anni non fossero passati.
-Perchè sei sveglia, le chiese lui.
-L'equilibrio stà mutando, lo sento, e questo vuol dire una cosa sola.........Morte.



Tebe: ti ho lasciato la prima pagina di sesso


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Tebe: ti ho lasciato la prima pagina di sesso



Col caspita!


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Col caspita!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Quasi finito... pochi minuti ancora...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Il profumo del corpo di Seth era ancora più intenso per il tepore del letto. Nausicaa si liberò velocemente dei vestiti, e si mise a cavalcioni del suo uomo.
I capelli lunghi di lei gli sfioravano il volto. Lei cominciò a baciarlo, e gli passò la lingua sui canini appuntiti... "il mio Dormiente..."
"Dormiente un cazzo bella mia". Il ghigno di lui era contagioso "E smettila coi miei canini, non sei mica la fatina dei denti"
Detto questo, si alzò con un colpo di reni, allacciando i polsi di Nausicaa dietro la schiena con una mano sola, e mangiandole il collo, la clavicola, il viso.
L'altra mano... brrr... un inno di lode a Ea o a qualunque altro dio avesse dotato le ali delle fate di sensibilità... 
"Non è giusto che tu rimanga con i vestiti addosso Seth..." ansimò Nausicaa
"Dici?" rispose lui, affondato nel petto morbido di lei..
Con una mano prese un polso, con l'altra l'altro, e la la costrinse a distendersi sul letto, lentamente, a braccia aperte, lui sopra di lei, una gamba che le premeva tra le cosce.
La sua bocca sui capezzoli, immediatamente duri. Lingua... e denti... la pressione dei denti intorno alla carne e il brivido dei canini che striavano la pelle delicata dell'areola...
Muovendosi appena sopra di lei, la sua gamba premeva ritmicamente sulla vagina e sul clitoride.
"mi stai bagnando i pantaloni"
"togliteli"

In ginocchio uno di fronte all'altra. Scendere con le dita dal petto ai fianchi.. infilarle sotto la cintura... sciogliere la cinghia, sempre ad occhi chiusi, mordendogli le labbra "mi fai male fatina dei denti" "non sta scritto neppure nel Libro del Tempo che sia una prerogativa di solo voi Vampiri"
Occhi bene aperti ora, prendendo tra i denti l'orlo dei boxer.

La setosità della pelle del suo cazzo era sempre una delizia per Nausicaa... strofinarci sopra le guance, e le labbra, aspirandone l'aroma.
Guardarlo negli occhi aprendo le labbra appena, e con la punta della lingua riassaporava la sua pelle. Una leccatina a salire dalla base, seguendo quella vena turgida e sporgente.
Aprire ancora di più le labbra, e ingoiarlo poco a poco, millimetro per millimetro, succhiando e sentendo il sangue che si riversava dentro rendendolo più duro che mai.
Ripercorrere con le labbra ancora e ancora il bordo della cappella, su e giu, sentendo la breve resistenza della pelle che si tendeva sotto la sua spinta, e si rilassava.
Un unico movimento rapido ad accogliere tutto il cazzo nella sua bocca, le mani di lui che si stringevano attorno ai suoi capelli facendola eccitare ancora di più.
E risalire... lasciando scoperta la pelle bagnata all'aria, percorrendo con la lingua nel caldo della bocca tutti i sentieri del piacere di lui.
E ricominciare all'infinito.

"tocca a me fatina dei denti"
"neanche per sogno"
"chi è l'uomo qui?"
"non saprei, io sono una fata, tu un vampiro, mi hai portato una sorpresa per il mio compleanno?"
"zoccola"
Ea, quanto amava quel sorriso.

Nausicaa appoggiata sul pancino, le gambe semiaperte. No, non semiaperte. Le gambe che si aprivano sempre di più già solo a sentire il fiato caldo di Seth.
La carezza delle mani sulle natiche. Tra le natiche. In mezzo alle natiche.
E il primo tocco di lingua. Prima proprio sulla fessura, e sul clitoride, per saziare la voglia.
No impossibile saziarla.
Seth si era ripromesso di dedicarsi al piacere di Nausicaa in maniera lucida e distaccata. Ma come cazzo poteva fare... il profumo dei succhi lo faceva impazzire. Più sgorgavano abbondanti più ci immergeva la bocca, la lingua, la faccia, godendo a impiastricciarsi di quegli umori che oggi erano dolci. Ieri leggermente aciduli. Il giorno prima sapevano di pane e spezie. Come cazzo faceva.

"Seth dammelo ora... ti prego..."
Seth si mise in ginocchio dietro di lei, le sue gambe in mezzo alle gambe di lei, il cazzo che pulsava, che accarezzava il solco tra le natiche, che si bagnava in mezzo alla figa. Si distese sulla schiena levigata di lei, facendo attenzione alle ali, baciandole la spina dorsale, carezzandole e stringendole i seni. Il suo cazzo era come se conoscesse la strada a memoria. Stretto a lei, ad occhi chiusi ad aspirare l'odore di sesso e di umori, ascoltando i respiri pesanti ed affannati, muoveva il bacino avanti e indietro. La cappella premeva contro la vagina. Quell'attimo di resistenza. 
Quell'attimo di bruciore infinitamente dolce quando en...tra...va... 
Le unghie quasi conficcate nelle carni di Nausicaa. L'odore della sua pelle sudata nelle narici. La voglia di morderla. 
Il ritmo dei corpi che diventava veloce. Animale. Lei e lui. Gemiti e piacere, tutto l'universo ristretto a pelle e labbra e cazzo e figa e umori e sapori e profumi.
Le contrazioni della figa di Nausicaa attorno al suo cazzo.. le contrazioni del suo piacere... sentire le sue grida di piacere... fino a che anche il suo corpo venne travolto da una ondata di scosse elettriche che lo avvinghiarono ancora di più al corpo di lei, fino a spremere ogni stilla di piacere, fino ad arrivare quasi al dolore.

...

A cucchiaio, dopo.

"Attacco, eh?"
"Già..."
"E dei Dormienti, nulla."
"Già"
"Per ora"
Nausicaa si girò a guardarlo. Quei bellissimi occhi nocciola. 
"Già. Per ora."
"..."
"..."
"Direi che un Dormiente che non stia dormendo sarebbe utile là fuori."
"intanto che Min si decide.. sì, direi che qualcuno che li contatti e che ci aiuti a capire di chi ci possiamo fidare, servirebbe. E io continuerò le mie ricerche su come mai tu non hai dovuto Addormentarti. Però...."
Seth guardò quegli occhioni innocenti e quel sorriso timido da bambina. Per Odino, quanto la amava quando faceva quella faccia da bimba... o la baciava, o la prendeva a schiaffi..
"Sì Nau, prima di andare, un'altra volta ce la possiamo concedere" concluse con quel suo sorriso beffardo.
E la camera si riempì di nuovo di risa soffocate.

...

Nausicaa aveva un problemino con l'autorità.
Ma da un altro punto di vista, era l'autorità che aveva un problemino con lei.


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

'azz Nau  Mi hai complicato la trama sui Dormienti 

Meglio così però  Più impegnativo.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> 'azz Nau  Mi hai complicato la trama sui Dormienti
> 
> Meglio così però  Più impegnativo.



Bè Seth è un caso particolare. Nausicaa in segreto sta facendo (approfondite :mrgreen ricerche per capire come mai è così.

Ehm...
è davvero il primo porno che scrivo dopo oltre 2 anni. Mi sento un pò intimidita e in imbarazzo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il profumo del corpo di Seth era ancora più intenso per il tepore del letto. Nausicaa si liberò velocemente dei vestiti, e si mise a cavalcioni del suo uomo.
> I capelli lunghi di lei gli sfioravano il volto. Lei cominciò a baciarlo, e gli passò la lingua sui canini appuntiti... "il mio Dormiente..."
> "Dormiente un cazzo bella mia". Il ghigno di lui era contagioso "E smettila coi miei canini, non sei mica la fatina dei denti"
> Detto questo, si alzò con un colpo di reni, allacciando i polsi di Nausicaa dietro la schiena con una mano sola, e mangiandole il collo, la clavicola, il viso.
> ...



accidenti.Ma brava!
Brava brava brava!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> accidenti.Ma brava!
> Brava brava brava!





Grazie...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Un briciolo di programmazione per la trama?

Il Re si sveglierà o faremo in tempo a sodomizzare Kid?
Che ne dite se umani e Dormienti si organizzano quasi per conto loro così Min si trova davanti in pratica al fatto compiuto?


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un briciolo di programmazione per la trama?
> 
> Il Re si sveglierà o faremo in tempo a sodomizzare Kid?
> Che ne dite se umani e Dormienti si organizzano quasi per conto loro così Min si trova davanti in pratica al fatto compiuto?


Quasi quasi mi re-iscrivo per poter parlarne in privato 

Avrei una mezza idea su come far evolvere stà cosa dei Dormienti, ma dovremmo farla in privato, così non roviniamo la trama, tanto credo di aver capito che a scrivere saremo noi tre e forse altri due, tre al massimo


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi re-iscrivo per poter parlarne in privato
> 
> Avrei una mezza idea su come far evolvere stà cosa dei Dormienti, ma dovremmo farla in privato, così non roviniamo la trama, tanto credo di aver capito che a scrivere saremo noi tre e forse altri due, tre al massimo



e riscriviti dai....


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi re-iscrivo per poter parlarne in privato
> 
> Avrei una mezza idea su come far evolvere stà cosa dei Dormienti, ma dovremmo farla in privato, così non roviniamo la trama, tanto credo di aver capito che a scrivere saremo noi tre e forse altri due, tre al massimo



I dormienti ve li lascio tutti visto che vi piacciono così tanto e in effetti un abbozzo di trama ora dovremmo darla.
Noi tre sicuramente e poi aspettiamo "volontari".
E si, da parlarne in privato PER FORZA!
:mrgreen:


Che sfiga tuba. Ti dovrai reiscrivere

:rock:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I dormienti ve li lascio tutti visto che vi piacciono così tanto e in effetti un abbozzo di trama ora dovremmo darla.
> Noi tre sicuramente e poi aspettiamo "volontari".
> E si, da parlarne in privato PER FORZA!
> :mrgreen:
> ...



A me metterci un poco di magia piacerebbe....

Bà, intanto che Tuba decide se iscriversi, andiamo in mp io e te e discutiamo di tanti punti interessantissimi....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

A me piacerebbe anche dare un volto ai personaggi.

Min?


images


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Stavo cercando una fata guerriera per Chiara, peccato che in internet tutte le fate abbiano questo bisogno insopprimibile di indossare fili di rame e piume e basta.
Oh, qualche velo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me metterci un poco di magia piacerebbe....
> 
> Bà, intanto che Tuba decide se iscriversi, andiamo in mp io e te e discutiamo di tanti punti interessantissimi....
> 
> :mrgreen:


si si la magia è imprescindibile!
Scusami, abbiamo le ali vuoi che non abbiamo la bacchetta magica?

:mrgreen:


mp ( e tuba non può!!!ihihiiihii che si fotta, così impara a deregistarsi quel tonto!:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si la magia è imprescindibile!
> Scusami, abbiamo le ali vuoi che non abbiamo la bacchetta magica?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> ...



Tebe, io e Tuba ovviamente di diamo ai Dormienti, tu invece ti fai un Man...naro? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tebe, io e Tuba ovviamente di diamo ai Dormienti, tu invece ti fai un *Man...naro?* :mrgreen:



ahahahah, che creti!
Veramente no,ma poi scusa tu hai detto che ci possiamo scopacchiare i nick che vogliamo quindi....ho già un idea:mrgreen:

Mi sa che però devo chiedere a colui il permesso, magari si incazza...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ah, che meraviglia!
A me queste storiacce piacciono un sacco!

Dopo aver letto tutto (complimenti ragazzi!) quasi quasi ci scrivo due righe in libertà anch'io...

Ora ci penso e fra qualche minuto vi posto qualcosa!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Ottobre 2012)

*Anno Domini 1226, steppe dell'Asia centrale*


"Il cavallo è stanco, Mio Signore!"
"Taci bestia! Se non arriveremo vicini ad un fuoco prima che cali il sole saremo morti!"
"Noi siamo già morti, Mio Signore!"
Al vecchio servitore non venne rivolto neppure uno sguardo.
Il padrone di quell'impudente aveva giurato fedeltà a Temujin quasi trent'anni prima e non l'aveva mai deluso.
Non poteva farlo adesso.


Faceva freddo quell'Inverno, forse perchè l'Estate precedente erano morti quattro dei suoi sedici figli tutti lo stesso giorno.
Cattivo presagio!
Il Khan stava male: bisognava sbrigarsi!
Dovevano portargli _quella cosa_ prima che il suo corpo diventasse troppo debole.


*Anno Domini 799, Acquisgrana*


Berengario stava uscendo in tutta fretta dalla sua cella, faceva rumore, tutto faceva rumore dopo il Vespro.
Tutti lo udirono chiaramente.
Aveva sognato ancora.
Il priore lo accolse come faceva sempre, non gli chiese nulla, tanto Berengario non gli avrebbe potuto rispondere: si era tagliato la lingua da solo all'età di otto anni perchè già allora gli Angeli gli parlavano nel sonno.
Non voleva peccare di superbia nel ripetere le parole dei messaggeri con la sua indegna voce.
Ecco perchè se l'era tagliata.
Ed era anche l'unico monaco che aveva sempre rispettato la consegna del silenzio, pensò il priore sorridendo...
Ma Berengario non aspettò che gli venisse indicata la pergamena sulla quale scrivere le parole che gli erano state riferite e non poteva proferire: aveva in mano un brandello di stoffa, stretto come ad evitare che potesse sfuggirgli.
Picchiò il pugno sul tavolo ed aprì la mano, quasi che quella stoffa scottasse.
Ritirò la mano e corse fuori dalla stanza malamente illuminata sbattendo un paio di volte contro il muro, forse cadde anche una volta fuori, ma poi si fece silenzio.
Il pezzo di stoffa era macchiato di sangue, no, era scritto col sangue!
Il priore avvicinò la candela, lo distese sul tavolo e lesse.
"Manus diaboli..."
"La fine è prossima..." sussurrò abbassando la testa.
"Dobbiamo seppellire _quella cosa_ prima che il Re ritoni da Roma!"


*Anno Domini 1482, riva sinistra del fiume Congo*


"Se il capitano Cao venisse a sapere cosa abbiamo fatto a quei selvaggi ci farebbe sicuramente frustare!"
"Se il capitano Cao lo venisse a sapere ci farebbe impiccare..." disse il biondo Josè stringendo la borsa di cuoio con _quello_ che avevano preso.
"Per fortuna che nessuno lo saprà mai..." ghignò l'altro dando una pacca al fodero dello spadino che pendeva dalla sua cintura.
"Se ci perdessimo qui nessuno verrebbe mai a cercarci, e se non raggiungiamo gli altri prima che partano per Matadi resteremo qui per sempre...", Josè sembrava preoccupato.
"Io qui non ci voglio resta..." la frase gli morì in gola.
Josè lo guardò: aveva gli occhi sgranati ed una freccia sottile che gli aveva trapassato il collo.
Un'altra freccia si conficcò nel tronco dell'albero alla sua sinistra, sfiorandogli l'orecchio.
Josè iniziò a correre, forsennatamente...


*Anno Domini 1835, Londra*


"Il suo cane ha la cattiva abitudine di scavare tra i tulipani in giardino, Professor Cox".
"Suo marito ha invece la cattiva abitudine di non chiudere la porta del proprio studio a chiave permettendo così a chiunque di disturbare i suoi importanti studi anche per ragioni del tutto ridicole come in questo caso, cara Signora Cox".
Non si direbbe che questo curioso scambio di battute avvenga fra quelli che in realtà sono, non solamente marito e moglie da più di trent'anni, ma anche un rispettato membro della Royal Society ed una perfetta padrona di casa, a detta di quasi tutte le mogli dei gentiluomini del vicinato.


Ecco, ora che la signora Cox era uscita, John poteva continuare le misurazioni anatomiche su quel particolare anatomico così strano che il Professor Turn, suo mentore ed amico, gli aveva inviato dalle lontane Indie orientali in cui si era recato, al seguito di un reggimento di Dragoni, per approfondire i suoi studi sulle legumonose asiatiche.
Certo, lui era un fisiologo, ed era sicuramente più adatto di un botanico a capire a quale specie di strano primate apparteneva _quel_ reperto.


Lo stato di conservazione era eccellente, non era stato necessario neppure conservarlo sotto sale per il trasporto: una vera fortuna.


"Ah, John, corri, corri!", era la signora Cox che urlava, come al solito, gli sarebbe piaciuto pensare, invece era più del solito.
Si alzò dalla sedia e corse ad aprire la porta dello studio.
Vide del fumo.
Un colpo alla nuca e cadde a terra.


'Terribile incendio in Grocer street' titolarono i giornali il giorno successivo.


*Anno Domini 2035, Ixion III*


I baffi erano passati e tornati di moda almeno tre volte da quando lavorava lì.
Quest'anno piacevano verdi a pois gialli.
"Che bel colore" pensò fra sè e sè Nestor arricciandoseli davanti allo specchio, gonfiò un po' il petto ed ammirò il suo torace nudo scolpito da sapienti pomate bioingegnerizzate.
"Capo, non le pare il caso di mettersi qualcosa addosso: stare nudi a rimirarsi allo specchio è una cosa da fare nel proprio bagno domestico, non sul tavolo della sala riunioni, mentre la riunione è in corso per giunta!".
"Ah, come si antiquato e conformista Oronzo, su, passami cappello e ciabatte, affinchè io possa smettere di turbare le vostre antiquate menti..."
"Capo, prima di salire sul tavolo a cantare quella strana canzone stava iniziando a spiegare ai nostri finanziatori l'ultima scoperta della nostra fondazione che metterà fine a millenni di ricerca dell' Incomprensibile Assoluto..."
"Ah, sì, sempre sta cosa dell'Incomprensibile Assoluto, che noia... sì, dài, io la storiella la so di già... raccontala un po' tu Oronzo a sti qua..."
"Ehm, bene...Onorati Signori che qui oggi vi ritrovate, come i vostri padri prima di voi ed i padri dei vostri padri prima ancora, sono lieto di annunciarvi che la nostra ricerca è giunta al termine.
L'ultimo frammento del _suo_ corpo è stato rinvenuto il mese scorso in un isolato villaggio delle Ande sud-occidentali: veniva usato come trottola da alcuni bambini del luogo.
Abbiamo dovuto ucciderli tutti e bombardare il villaggio col napalm.


Come tutti sapete l'antico mito di Osiride, smembrato e disseminato per tutto l'Egitto dal suo malvagio fratello Seth non è che una trasposizione di quanto realmente accadde all'Incomprensibile Assoluto nella notte dei tempi.
Egli venne a noi per forgiare il nostro spirito e farci evolvere verso la conoscenza e la saggezza, tuttavia, un disastro di proporzioni planetarie, forse una potente eruzione vulcanica, forse l'impatto con un meteorite, lo ridussero ad uno stato dormiente.
Una sorta di stasi metatemporale.
Le antiche popolazioni umane, ritrovarono il suo corpo e se ne impossessarono per farne feticci ed amuleti: veri e propri oggetti rituali.
L'unica cosa che li accomunava era la presenza attorno ad essi di scritte dall'apparenza mistriosa e dal significato oscuro.
Noi, guidati da questo filo rosso, li abbiamo scovati nei secoli e nei vari continenti per riassemblarli e riportare in vita l'Incomprensibile Assoluto!
Ora e qui voi assisterete a ciò che nessuno prima credeva possibile!"
Un'enorme parete della sala si rivelò essere di vetro polarizzato e diventò trasparente.
Dalla altra parte vi era un corpo acefalo, incartapecorito come quello di una mummia, deposto su un lettino bianchissimo.
"Capo, a lei l'onore di compiere il nostro destino..."
"Eh, sì? Che devo fare Oronzo caro...?"
"Prema il pulsante rosso che sta sforando con la natica destra..."
"Oh, Che meraviglia!", e con un gesto plaeale l'indice sfiorò il tasto vermiglio.
Dall'altra parte del vetro un argenteo braccio meccanico scese, con una lentezza che parve infinita a tutti coloro che la guardavano cogli occhi sbarrati e senza quasi respirare, stringendo fra le sue dita meccaniche una testa rinsecchita come il corpo e le cui labbra arricciate lasciavano scoperti dei denti giallastri.
La testa stava per appoggiarsi proprio là dove un tempo si trovava: sopra le spalle su quel collo reciso...
Mancavano pochi millimetri al ricongiungimento di quelle parti separate da tempo immemorabile quando, come una cantilena od una preghiera, si levò la voce di Oronzo:
"Ora possiamo rivolgerci a te col tuo vero nome: salute a te o _Rabarbaro_!"


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Evviva!!!

Ma adesso di 'sto coso assoluto... che ce ne facciamo?!?!?!   

hahahahha!!!
Grande! 

No sul serio. Una idea su che cosa farne ce la devi ora (per favore)


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Evviva!!!
> 
> Ma adesso di 'sto coso assoluto... che ce ne facciamo?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Ma se non l'ho neanche fatto resuscitare per lasciarvi piena libertà di droppaggio sia del character che della sua storia...

Poi può diventare di tutto, dall'antico fondatore della stirpe dei vampiri all'alieno che trama con finalità oscure dalla notte dei tempi per far vincere l'una o l'altra delle razze...

Non farmi sbilanciare, che tutti dicono che le mie trame sono troppo contorte... e mica hanno tutti i torti!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se non l'ho neanche fatto resuscitare per lasciarvi piena libertà di droppaggio sia del character che della sua storia...
> 
> Poi può diventare di tutto, dall'*antico fondatore della stirpe dei vampiri* all'alieno che trama con finalità oscure dalla notte dei tempi per far vincere l'una o l'altra delle razze...
> 
> Non farmi sbilanciare, che tutti dicono che le mie trame sono troppo contorte... e mica hanno tutti i torti!



E il Re quando risorge si guarda con Rabarbaro e cominciano a dire "sono io quello che porterà la devastazione sul mondo" "no io" "no io" e si mettono a litigare che non p un bel vedere tra Signori del Male

uh, è forse l'antica teoria della pippa cosmica? che l'uomo da solo non sarebbe neppure riuscito a trovarsi il sedere con entrambe le mani e ogni cosa, dal pane alla birra, gliel'hanno insegnata gli alieni?

sèèè sèèèè, questo a casa mia si chiama lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se non l'ho neanche fatto resuscitare per lasciarvi piena libertà di droppaggio sia del character che della sua storia...
> 
> Poi può diventare di tutto, dall'antico fondatore della stirpe dei vampiri all'alieno che trama con finalità oscure dalla notte dei tempi per far vincere l'una o l'altra delle razze...
> 
> Non farmi sbilanciare, che tutti dicono che le mie trame sono troppo contorte... e mica hanno tutti i torti!


......ragazzi......

















Abbiamo trovato il male. Il Re Assoluto dei vampiri. 
Colui che è scritto nel libro mutevole delle fate.

Sommo rabarbaro, ormai non puoi tirarti indietro. 
Però non facciamolo resuscitare subito.
Dobbiamo tirare un pò le file.
Assoldare Joey blow, capire Tuba cosa sa del mondo magico e delle fate...
Nella mia testa la resurrezione del re arriva a circa metà storia, quando "il gruppo" dei salvatori è riunito, magari con qualcuno che si aggiunge a noi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Anno Domini 1226, steppe dell'Asia centrale*
> 
> 
> "Il cavallo è stanco, Mio Signore!"
> ...


Arrivo anch'io...
Cavoli....
[video=youtube;6mYjftviE6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mYjftviE6E[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ho letto tutto, bella idea. :up:
Peccato essere arrivata tardi. 
Aspetto con ansia le prime pagine piene di sangue e violenza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si la magia è imprescindibile!
> Scusami, abbiamo le ali vuoi che non abbiamo la bacchetta magica?
> 
> :mrgreen:
> ...


Fatta richiesta di riabilitazione.
Appena Admin mi abilita vi piemmo tutte  Please, non mi toccare i dormienti fino a che non ci siamo consultati 

Mille, non c'è un tempo limite  Estro, creatività e buttati dentro


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, bella idea. :up:
> Peccato essere arrivata tardi.
> Aspetto con ansia le prime pagine piene di sangue e violenza. :mrgreen:



ma che tardi. Decidi se stare dalla parte dei buoni, dei cattivi o dei dormienti (di cui nessuno sa una cippa, manco noi:unhappy e scegliti un ruolo.
Qualsiasi.
Eddai


----------



## Tebe (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fatta richiesta di riabilitazione.
> Appena Admin mi abilita vi piemmo tutte  Please, non mi toccare i dormienti fino a che non ci siamo consultati
> 
> Mille, non c'è un tempo limite  Estro, creatività e buttati dentro


ti piacciono i dormienti eh?


Una cosa di loro l'abbiamo capita però.



Fanno sesso di brutto.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, bella idea. :up:
> Peccato essere arrivata tardi.
> Aspetto con ansia le prime pagine piene di sangue e violenza. :mrgreen:


Macchè tardi, ma che dici?!?!!!? Buttati!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che tardi. Decidi se stare dalla parte dei buoni, dei cattivi o dei dormienti (*di cui nessuno sa una cippa,* manco noi:unhappy e scegliti un ruolo.
> Qualsiasi.
> Eddai



Direi che Tuba e Nausicaa li conoscono _approfonditamente_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Fatta richiesta di riabilitazione.
> Appena Admin mi abilita vi piemmo tutte  Please, non mi toccare i dormienti fino a che non ci siamo consultati
> 
> Mille, non c'è un tempo limite  Estro, creatività e buttati dentro



:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti piacciono i dormienti eh?
> 
> 
> Una cosa di loro l'abbiamo capita però.
> ...



Mica scemi i Dormienti


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non ti preoccupare Tuba, cmq anche a me è venuta una idea per i Dormienti, e perchè li temono così tanto... 

Qualcosa che piacerà a MilleP.
E per la quale potrei sfruttare i miei momenti _acidi_


----------



## passante (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti piacciono i dormienti eh?
> 
> 
> Una cosa di loro l'abbiamo capita però.
> ...


 quindi non è vero che chi dore non piglia pesci :blank: 

p.s. questo è il mio solo contributo, in quanto non so scrivere, non sono stato alfabetizzato :blank:


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> quindi non è vero che chi dore non piglia pesci :blank:
> 
> p.s. questo è il mio solo contributo, in quanto non so scrivere, non sono stato alfabetizzato :blank:



...........puoi dare suggerimenti però.
Non hai in mente nessun personaggio che vorresti vedere all'interno della storia?
Possiamo svilupparlo noi sotto tua indicazione.



Se lo vuoi far scopare anche tu con un Dormiente sappi che alla fine lo faccio diventare etero per dispetto.

E poi Nausica e Tuba, cazzo.
Si chiamano dormienti mica sveglienti scopanti.
E quando cazzo dormono questi?
Decenni per la tipa sono pochi minuti e quello di Nausica manco dorme.




meglio che scriva qualche pagina splatter o diventa un racconto fate porno vampiri scopanti.

Figo!:mrgreen:



Possiamo intitolarlo.

Cinquanta sfumature dormienti


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Ottobre 2012)

Mi piace il pezzo di Rabarbaro, sono tentata di creare il famiglio della sua creatura...
Qualunque cosa sia.


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi piace il pezzo di Rabarbaro, sono tentata di creare il famiglio della sua creatura...
> Qualunque cosa sia.



ma brava....quindi stai dalla parte dei cattivi...


Chiedi a Rabarbaro, è meglio:unhappy:


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E il Re quando risorge si guarda con Rabarbaro e cominciano a dire "sono io quello che porterà la devastazione sul mondo" "no io" "no io" e si mettono a litigare che non p un bel vedere tra Signori del Male (*)
> 
> uh, è forse l'antica teoria della pippa cosmica? che l'uomo da solo non sarebbe neppure riuscito a trovarsi il sedere con entrambe le mani e ogni cosa, dal pane alla birra, gliel'hanno insegnata gli alieni? (**)
> 
> sèèè sèèèè, questo a casa mia si chiama lanciare il sasso e nascondere la mano (***)


(*) Veramente non immaginavo il Ricomposto come un cattivo, non in prima approssimazione almeno, quanto piuttosto l'ispiratore della sua organizzazione, quella col servo fedele e lo sciroccato nudista, che interagisce nella storia per scopi solo a lui noti e che si riveleranno solo alla fine...
(**)Era solo per infilarci un po' di science ficton...
(***)Sempre disponibile a fare un brainstorming sulla trama...ed a lanciare tutti i sassi di ignota origine che volete ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però non facciamolo resuscitare subito.
> Dobbiamo tirare un pò le file.


E mica l'ho lasciato in sospeso per niente...
Una bella sottotrama con i suoi fedeli che tentano, chessò, di recuperare qualcosa, magari in possesso dei nottambuli, per farlo rivivere non ci starebbe male...


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ... sono tentata di creare il famiglio della sua creatura...


Mi dà l'idea che un famiglio potrebbe nascere da un frammento del suo corpo durante il primo tentativo di roportarlo in vita...

Buttati!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...........puoi dare suggerimenti però.
> Non hai in mente nessun personaggio che vorresti vedere all'interno della storia?
> Possiamo svilupparlo noi sotto tua indicazione.
> 
> ...



Ma mi sembrava brutto se Nausicaa se ne scopava uno che dormiva... 
:mrgreen:

Tranquilla, ho la spiegazione sul perchè Seth e (scusa Tuba come si chiama?) preferiscono scopare che sonnecchiare. 
E' tutta colpa del Tuba che ci rallenta.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

*Due anni prima
Amsterdam, 31 ottobre 2033
h 23 e 12*

Ormai Tebe ne era certa. Qualcuno la stava seguendo. Dal mattino.
Ma non era _qualcuno_. Era _qualcosa_. Un vampiro?
Non riusciva a capirlo e questo voleva dire solo due cose. O era un succhia molto potente che si schermava benissimo oppure era qualcos'altro. Già. Ma cosa?
Decise di non uscire dal centro pieno di gente e turisti, una cacofonia colorata e rumorosa. Chiunque fosse non avrebbe tentato di ucciderla o rapirla con così tanti testimoni. 
Gli scontri con i vampiri e similari non erano mai the con le amiche. _Enno._
Si infilò in un bar e ordinò una cioccolata, sedendosi ad un piccolo tavolino poco stabile, in un angolino semi buio. Spalle al muro. Cominciò a fissare la porta del locale.
Forse doveva chiamare aiuto. Era una Guardiana certo, addestrata a combattere ma...lei non sapeva combattere bene.
Era davvero sotto la media a calci rotanti e tutte quelle cose che gli altri normalmente facevano _solo_ con il corpo.
Pure Nausica che aveva qualche problema di coordinazione, menava come un guerriero quasi senza usare la magia.
Lei invece. Si. Picchiava. Certo. Atterrare un umano  non era un grosso problema ma...umani appunto. I succhia erano altro.

Era tutto tranquillo. Apparentemente. Aveva i brividi. 
E a Praga, non c'era nessun Guardiano.
Non c'erano _Porte_ da controllare in quel luogo, non aveva nemmeno una storia vampirica o eraniana di rilievo.

Infilò un dito nella panna montata e se lo portò alla bocca, succhiandolo.
Ancora niente.
Solo turisti e giovani.
A mezzanotte si alzò.
Ok. Non poteva stare tutta la notte a rimpinzarsi di cioccolata e panna, e quel qualcosa che le stava attaccato al culo non avrebbe mollato. Ormai era evidente. 
Lo scontro. Era. Inevitabile.
Fece una rapida anamnesi delle difese che aveva e la voce della Gran sacerdotessa le rimbombò in testa.
_Tebe, quelle non sono armi da Guardiano. Sono solo...beauty. Quand'è che cresci? Non perdo le speranze con te._
Aveva ragione ovviamente. Sulle armi, non sulla crescita. Ma  si sarebbe sentita a disagio con fucili a canne mozze nascosti nelle pieghe del tempo o bombe a mano grosse come noccioline in tasca.
No no. E poi le sue due armi le avevano sempre salvato la vita (certo, insieme ad un bel pò di magia e aiuti fortuiti ma lei era viva. Vivissima)
Al polso destro portava un sottile, rigido e piatto braccialetto alla schiava, un oggetto magico che faceva uscire quattro stiletti di 15 centimetri affilati come rasoi. Letali.
E poi la sua arma preferita. Anzi. L'unica sua arma preferita. Le odiava, non nutriva nessun interesse per loro, ma quella le era stata regalata da uno stregone di Era, L'Eremita, un saggio e potentissimo essere magico avvolto da molto mistero.
ed era stato un onore, che l'aveva anche un pò stupita.
Appariva come un cilindro d'acciaio, di piccolo diametro, giusto per impugnarlo ma.
Era una frusta di energia e magia, che bruciava al solo contatto. E non solo.
Pagò, si attardò a cercare fintamente qualcosa nella borsa e si mischiò all'uscita con un gruppo di ragazzi urlanti.
Se doveva combattere lo avrebbe fatto.
Non le piaceva essere preda. 

Ancora niente. Girava da più di un ora ma ancora. Niente.
La sentiva la presenza, ma non la vedeva e non capiva cosa fosse.
Decise di spostarsi dal centro. la cosa non era benevola. Avvertiva ondate di...nervosismo? Non lo sapeva e non poteva mettersi in ascolto, sarebbe stato come  rivelare in toto la sua presenza.
Lo avrebbe affrontato.
Respirò forte mentre scendeva in metropolitana. Sapeva che quella fermata sarebbe stata quasi deserta.
E infatti. Solo un paio di ubriaconi, qualche tossico e niente altro.
tebe si portò velocemente davanti al binario, con gli occhi fissi sulle scale mobili che scendevano.
Poteva arrivare solo da li. Lo avrebbe visto. E lui anche.
I muscoli cominciarono a tendersi. L'adrenalina scorrere veloce, raggiungere ogni cellula del suo corpo.
Era pronta. _No non è vero_. Non lo era. Aveva paura, non molta in verità, ma...
Aveva. Paura.
Dalle scale mobili ancora nulla. Scendevano vuote. Intorno solo il sibilo dei motori che le facevano scorrere, un sibilo metallico. Le voci sconclusionate dei due ubriachi. Il silenzio fatto dei tossici che qualsiasi cosa fosse successa non ci avrebbero badato.
Lui era sopra. Lo sentiva. Stava decidendo se era una trappola?
Tebe liberò la sua magia. Non aveva importanza se altri vampiri l'avrebbero sentita e individuata. Doveva sapere esattamente con cosa si stava apprestando a combattere.
Ondate sottili di energia cominciarono ad espandersi nello spazio, oltre il suo corpo. Tebe poteva vederle, onde leggere e invisibili simili a piccole dita che si allungavano, si spandevano, scivolavano veloci sulle scale mobili, risalendo e...
-Ma cosa cazz...-
_Dolore. Dolore. Dolore._
Quando la sua schiena colpì il muro di schianto sentì le ossa frantumarsi.
Urlò di dolore quando toccò il pavimento, come un sacco sbattuto a terra.
Ansimò alla ricerca d'aria. Era stata scaraventata indietro dalla sua stessa energia. Una rimessa al mittente rabbiosa e potente.
Tentò di alzarsi. Non ci riuscì. Non poteva avere nulla di rotto ma si sentiva a pezzi. E in bocca il sapore del suo sangue.
Prese un respiro ma l'aria sembrava ancorarsi in gola.
_Dolore._
Tra le lacrime fissò le scale mobili.
Ferme.
Tentò di alzarsi di nuovo, ignorando il dolore.
Crollò di nuovo a terra.
_Cazzo cazzo cazzo._
Poteva chiamare aiuto i suoi sarebbero arrivati in poco ma...non voleva. Non ancora. Prima doveva capire chi fosse e cosa fosse.
Doveva alzarsi. Si appoggiò alla parete in piastrelle, lurida e fredda della metro e finalmente fu in piedi.
Si tolse il cappotto e rimase con una semplice maglietta aderente a collo alto, nera e un paio di pantaloni anch'essi neri. . In mano aveva già la sua frusta, anche se immaginava di non avere per nulla l'immagine di un Guardiano cazzuto pronto alla lotta.
Respirò ancora. Sputò sangue. Andava meglio.
Le scale ripresero a scendere.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Figo!!!!   


E per la gioia del Tuba....  (se poi non fitta con quello che decidiamo dei Dormienti, può sempre essere riciclato per altro. Qui non si butta via nulla, eh!)


(luogo a vostra scelta, data a vostra scelta. La storia si ripete ogni volta...)


E vide.
Alla fine vide.
Non vedeva altro.



...un braccio si infilò dentro lo stomaco. Il malcapitato fremette
appena per poi accasciarsi come un fantoccio.  Il suo cadavere scivolò
lentamente giù mentre il Dormiente abbassava il braccio, guardandosi
attorno.


Un moribondo lì accanto, incapace di muoversi, fu sfortunato. Il
Dormiente cadde in ginocchio accanto a lui, gli poggiò le mani sul
petto, premette i pollici sotto lo sterno fino a penetrare sotto
l'osso e... cominciò a tirare... le altre dita penetravano tra le
costole, e il sangue nero ruscellava fuori, rendendo la presa
viscida...


Ma il Dormiente, quale che fosse il sentimento che ancora era in grado
di provare dentro di sè, pazienza, sadismo, soddisfazione, curiosità,
continuava a tirare.  Attorno a lui il caos. Il panico regnava tra le
file di Vampiri e di Fate, indiscriminatamente, ma qualcuno ancora
provava ad affrontarlo. Inutilmente.  Le lame e le frecce come refoli
di vento leggero contro una invisibile barriera a qualche millimetro
dalla sua pelle nuda.  Nulla serviva. La sua carne non reagiva come
carne. Qualunque proiettile non riusciva a scuotere neppure di un
millimetro quel corpo. Era come se la pietra, come se una montagna con
la sua immensa mole vecchia di eoni avesse regalato la sua inerzia a
quell'insieme di muscoli e ossa e pelle che una volta era un essere
senziente.


La cassa toracica smise l'ultima resistenza e si frantumò con uno
schianto, più forte dele grida del malcapitato.  Il Dormiente osservò
con blanda curiosità la manciata di ossa e brandelli di carne
sanguinolenta che gli erano rimasti in mano, e si voltò verso quei
pochi che ancora stavano provando a colpirlo.


Fuggirono. Alcuni urlavano. Altri, risparmiavano il fiato per fuggire.
Quelli feriti più gravemente arrancavano su gambe e braccia, o sui
monconi che ne rimanevano.


Il più lento fu raggiunto, a passi misurati e tranquilli, dal Dormiente.
Con una mano afferò la mandibola. Con l'altra l'arcata superiore dei denti.
E... tirò...
Tirò...




Vide tutto. Tutto.  Non credeva di poter mai più vedere niente altro,
nel buio dietro i suoi occhi.


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

...poi arrivò la fata nausica e disse.
-Seth a cuccia!-




ahahahahahahah


Minchia...stiamo andando nello splatter:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...*poi arrivò la fata nausica e disse.
> -Seth a cuccia!-*
> 
> 
> ...



Bè, vuoi mettere l'odore del sangue con altri profumi?  :mrgreen:

Scusa, ma ci deve pur esser un motivo perchè i Dormienti sono temuti... o è che cantano malissimo quando fanno i cori alpini?

Avevo voglia di provarci, al massimo si stralcia


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, vuoi mettere l'odore del sangue con altri profumi?  :mrgreen:
> 
> Scusa, ma ci deve pur esser un motivo perchè i Dormienti sono temuti... o è che cantano malissimo quando fanno i cori alpini?
> 
> Avevo voglia di provarci, al massimo si stralcia



no no, va benissimo.
Sono iper bastardi e iper cattivi. nella mia testa sono i più selvaggi e i più pericolosi ma anche quelli più antichi e intelligenti perchè hanno accumulato l'esperienza dei secoli vissuti e in qualche modo hanno deciso di farsi i cazzi loro senza entrare nelle beghe.

Comunque a me va bene tutto.
I dormienti sono affari tuoi e di tuba.

maniaci:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nau, you've got mail


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Nau, you've got mail



uhccaspita...

Ehm.... ho mai detto che sono un poco distratta e tutto?
Mica mi ricordo su che mail...

Ehm....

Uffa.....


Ora provo....


----------



## Tuba (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> uhccaspita...
> 
> Ehm.... ho mai detto che sono un poco distratta e tutto?
> Mica mi ricordo su che mail...
> ...


l'unica che avevo....libero......comunque.....Fitta, fitta, avoja se fitta


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> l'unica che avevo....libero......comunque.....Fitta, fitta, avoja se fitta



Risposto 

Tengo tutte le mail così poi le possiamo passare a chi è interessato, ok?


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Ottobre 2012)

no non posso 8 pag...non ce la faro' mai.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no non posso 8 pag...non ce la faro' mai.



ci sono stati 3D ben più impegnativi :mrgreen:


Cmq farebbe comodo un 3D parallelo con solo e soltanto i brani del racconto. Che ne dite?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Cmq ora ho una idea su come mai Quibbel ha proposto quel lavoro ai forumisti qui dentro.

Così si può rendere conto se lavorano o perdono tempo qua! :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (31 Ottobre 2012)

e chi lo avrebbe mai potuto prevedere che da un forum come questo potesse uscire una roba di scrittura creativa collettiva come questa?
siete imprevedibili e straordinari!


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ci sono stati 3D ben più impegnativi :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Cmq farebbe comodo un 3D parallelo con solo e soltanto i brani del racconto. Che ne dite?



si, è un ottima idea.
Io sto scappando quindi...lascio a voi!!!
Diciamo che qui è la brutta copia!

Bisogna anche dare un titolo e dividere in capitoli.

Direi che qui siamo ancora nel riscaldamento della prefazione...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, è un ottima idea.
> *Io sto scappando quindi...lascio a voi!!!*
> Diciamo che qui è la brutta copia!
> 
> ...



Non c'è fretta.
Se facciamo il 3D con solo i pezzi, mi sembra bello buono e giusto che lo apra tu. 
Io ti preparo il file con tutti i pezzi, ma lascio a te l'onore. 

La divisione in capitoli la facciamo anche quella a suo tempo.

Il titolo: "Ehi tu Vampiro non farmi la mano morta"

C'è una cosa più urgente da fare.

Trovare la copertina del libro :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Ottobre 2012)

Mi butto.


L'Assoluto, di nuovo completo.
La mummia fu percorsa da un tremito, scariche di energia bluastra la avvolsero saldando tutti i frammenti, la bocca si aprì lentamente come per parlare e vomitò un getto di melma nera. 
Nestor guardò perplesso il suo assistente.
"Tutto qui?"
"No...no...non può essere."
La seconda voce...la stessa di colui aveva pronunciato il nome dell'Incomprensibile dopo secoli di stasi.
La pozza reagì formando un grumo pulsante, poi due piccoli ali di scarabeo si agitarono fino ad asciugarsi e il ronzio divenne l'unico suono nella stanza. Scattò in un attimo travolgendo Oronzo e scaraventandolo sul tavolo.
L'uomo provò a lottare contro quell'essere che si ingrandiva e rafforzava sempre di più , lo allontanò abbastanza da vedere una grande bocca che con un ruggito si serrò sulla sua come in un violento bacio di sangue.

La creatura riconobbe subito il sapore del suo primo pasto dopo la rinascita, un fragile uomo che non si era mai immerso nell'aspra magia respirata dalle fate né aveva mai camminato nella notte eterna dei vampiri.
Le sue lingue ricoperte di piccoli becchi da calamaro si tuffarono giù per l'esofago e la trachea dell'evocatore, ne riempirono lo stomaco e i polmoni per poi esplodere in tutte le direzioni, divorando muscoli e budella, risucchiando sangue e midollo, tranciando nervi, vene e arterie.
Le urla di dolore del sacrificio al suo signore diventarono presto un rantolo, la lotta impari lasciò spazio all'agonia mentre la bestia strisciava nella bocca della sua vittima e ne riempiva la pelle. Si avvolse intorno al suo scheletro per usarlo come impalcatura e vide i ricordi del defunto sussurrando un'oscura magia.
In mezzo a tante perversioni e sogni trovò dei pensieri utili. 
Per quanto quest'uomo avesse abbracciato la giusta fede, come tutti gli altri non vedeva il fermento delle antiche fazioni che si stavano agitando nell'ombra cantando di morte e battaglia.
Il bagno di sangue che si stava per scatenare aveva un unico scopo, anche se loro non potevano sapere.
Si eccitò pensando agli scontri aperti e agli agguati silenziosi, ancora una volta guerriera e predatrice, viva.

Nestor era a terra, sconvolto e ricoperto di vomito. 
"Oronzo?"
Il famiglio si alzò, nell'aspetto uguale all'uomo che indossava, la sua voce terribile e tagliente.
"No. Non più Oronzo, sono la serva dell'Assoluto, il mio nome è Mille. Tante volte sono diventata la volontà incarnata dell'Incomprensibile e altrettante volte sono stata portatrice del verbo prima della resurrezione del magnifico Rabarbaro.


Che ne pensate? È sicuramente da limare e non so se sia in tema con la storia.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Evvai Mille, brava!!!!

A me personalmente hai scombinato tutto quello che pensavo dell'Assoluto, machissenefrega! :mrgreen:
E' questo il bello, riadattarsi a tutto!

Al massimo usiamo pezzi e riscriviamo se poi con tutti decidiamo per una trama piuttosto che per un'altra.... 

Grande Mille!


----------



## passante (31 Ottobre 2012)

*Era – sala del gran consiglio
*
“Il libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.- Chiara Matraini si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti 
uno per uno. Sfidandoli”. I suoi occhi indugiarono per una frazione di secondo su Passante. L
ui indurì lo sguardo, serrò la mascella. Non si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere. No, non lo avrebbero avuto. 
-NO!- sbottò Minerva mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a crepitare 
inquietante.- Non faremo alleanze con gli umani. Non devono sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori. L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
Passante sentì la rabbia montargli nel petto. Controllò il respiro, non si mosse. Sapeva che lo guardavano. Tebe, Lunapiena, chi altro?
-“Dobbiamo lottare. Anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani.”
Strinse le mani, sentì le unghie entrargli nei palmi. “Tecnologia” è una parola buttata lì per caso? O è un messaggio  per lui? Chiara Matraini non lo guarda. La riunione è finita. Passante esce, veloce, senza guardare nessuno. Attraversa a passo svelto il corridoio. 
“Passante…”
“No.”
“Passante!” si ferma e fissa Chiara negli occhi. 
“No, Chiara, no. Io ne sto fuori, e tu vedi di lasciare fuori chi sai tu. è un essere…  come ha detto Minerva? Inferiore, no? Gretto. E allora lascialo fuori”.
Vuole andarsene, ma Chiara gli afferra un braccio. 
“Non è possibile nessuno può essere lasciato fuori, adesso. Nessuno è al sicuro”.
Passante sente il cuore fermarsi. “Qui c’è troppa gente, Chiara. Seguimi”.
Entrano nell’ufficio di Passante. Chiara lancia una rapida occhiata intorno. 
“Il tuo ordine è imbarazzante.”
“Già.”
“Eri diverso, prima.”
“Ero felice, prima. Che cosa sai di lui?”
“Ci sono dei movimenti..“
“Dove?” Chiara lo guarda in silenzio. 
“Cazzo Chiara tu mi devi parlare,voi me lo dovete, lo capisci, questo? Me lo dovete!”
“A Berlino. Stanno accadendo delle cose a Berlino.”
Lui si volta verso la finestra. 
"Chiara vai via”.
“Passante… “
“Devo pensare.”
“Allora è vero? E’ lì che lo hai nascosto, a Berlino?” la sua voce si è fatta più dolce.
“Devo pensare” Si volta di nuovo verso Chiara. È pallido. Chiara si dirige alla porta.
“Abbiamo bisogno di te, sei un ottimo stratega, Passante”
“Lo  ero. E non ero solo ottimo, ero il migliore, per la verità.” Accenna a un 
sorriso, ma riesce appena a tirare l’angolo destro della bocca, in una smorfia. 
“Chiara”
“Dimmi”
“Puoi far sapere a Minerva che le chiederò un colloquio. Ma ci saranno delle condizioni. E non scenderò a 
compromessi.” Nonostante la tensione e la preoccupazione Chiara non può far a meno di sorridere tra sé. Saranno una squadra perfetta.

*Berlino, stesso momento.*
Matteo si fermò davanti a una vetrina. Maglioni. Ce ne era uno con il collo alto, marrone  e grigio… assomigliava a quello che… appoggiò la fronte al vetro, assalito da una malinconia indicibile. Il vetro era una lastra di 
ghiaccio, fu travolto dai brividi. Si incamminò veloce verso il laboratorio. 
Trovò il vecchio anatomopatologo con un uomo che non aveva mai visto. Sembrava un poliziotto. O forse… sentì un 
tremore  nella pancia. Forse era lì per lui, forse lo avevano trovato. 
“Detective Joey  questo è il dr. White, il mio collaboratore. Faceva il ricercatore negli stati uniti” Ah, il detective. L’anatomopatologo gliene ha parlato, in passato. Lo guarda negli occhi. Dentro agli occhi. Fruga nel suo sguardo.  E si rassicura. Anche se gli viene da sorridere: deve essere una bella testa di cazzo. E infatti ascoltandolo parlare ne ha la conferma: vuole seguire da solo un caso che gli hanno tolto… pensa te.

*Era – casa di Tebe*
Passante si avvicina alla scrivania di Tebe.
“Che onore, Passante in persona, nella mia umile dimora”. 
“Già”. Si sorridono. 
"Tebe. Devi dirmi tutto quello che sai. Di Berlino, soprattutto”. 
Tebe gli si fa vicina socchiudendo appena gli occhi e sbattendo le palpebre… 
“Devo? E se no… che cosa mi fai?” 
Passante ride.
“Non ti faccio proprio niente di quello che vorresti”. 
“Sei un caso disperato”.
“Già”. Si sorridono ancora.
“Tebe. Uno dei programmi di protezione. Ho paura che ci sia una falla nel sistema. Devo sapere, devo capire, io…” 
“Una falla, Passante? Una falla? Ma qui ci sono delle voragini, c’è il mondo intero che rischia di franarci addosso, di implodere, di esplodere e tu, tu pensi a una possibile “falla”? Ma ti rendi conto del punto di non ritorno a cui siamo? Io non ti riconosco più, io…”
“Non mi riconosci più??” Passante alza la voce, e perfino gli trema, la voce. 
Tebe lo guarda sconcertata. 
“Certo Tebe, non mi riconosci più perché io non esisto più, sono morto, Tebe, sono morto quando ho deciso di far entrare Matteo nel programma di protezione e di non vederlo più, mai più! Morto, capisci? Morto! Non mi importa niente di niente e di nessuno, non mi importa niente nemmeno di me stesso e della mia vita, una vita  che mi fa schifo, se vuoi saperlo! Mi interessa  solo proteggerlo, senza metterlo ancora di più nei casini dove è finito per colpa 
mia, e tua, e di tutti noi!” Si è accasciato sul divano e tiene la testa tra le mani. Tebe lo guarda con gli occhi sbarrati. Non lo ha mai visto così sconvolto, nemmeno quando… 
“Passante, mi dispiace…”
“Va bene, va tutto bene… è passato... sto bene” rialza lo sguardo su di lei che gli si è seduta accanto. “Ma ora parlami, per piacere”.


----------



## passante (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...........puoi dare suggerimenti però.
> Non hai in mente nessun personaggio che vorresti vedere all'interno della storia?
> Possiamo svilupparlo noi sotto tua indicazione.
> 
> ...


ecco... ci ho provato :blank:


Per quando non ci sono, e se vi viene bene usare i due personaggi… vi lascio carta bianca, ad eccezione dei seguenti limiti:
1. l lieto fine tra matteo e passante 
2. loro due devono restare entrambi dalla parte del bene. 


Per rispondere alla tua domanda sul sesso: Passante vuole solo matteo, che poi (passante) scopi con qualcuno è possibile, visto che con matte pensa di non vedersi mai più, ma senza alcuna implicazione emotiva.
 E naturalmente non voglio assolutamente scene di sesso tra matteo e qualcun altro... :singleeye:

 (geloso anche di un racconto… mi faccio senso da solo ).

se invece non piace o non fitta, cestinate pure!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Hai reso felice Tebe :mrgreen:


Complimenti! E meno male che non eri portato......


----------



## passante (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai reso felice Tebe :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Complimenti! E meno male che non eri portato......


 ora vado a cucinare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, per chi ama queste cose hai aperto un gran bel thread.
> mi ritiro subito , buon lavoro


ti sei guadagnata una medaglia per il "best demotional" incoraggiamento nella storia di tradimento.net :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq ora ho una idea su come mai Quibbel ha proposto quel lavoro ai forumisti qui dentro.
> 
> Così si può rendere conto se lavorano o perdono tempo qua! :mrgreen:


gli stanno crescendo i dentini


----------



## Eretteo (31 Ottobre 2012)

*Lagash, 6470 a.C. ,scalinata del grande ziggurat....*
Il primo sacerdote saliva lesto la gradinata del grande ziggurat,la dea madre aspettava impaziente nel suo alloggio,all'ultimo livello dell'imponente costruzione incendiata di rosso dal sole nascente.
"Roba da pazzi"mormorava tra se' "quella mucca e' ogni giorno piu' acida e rompiballe,faceva tante storie quando suo fratello se la bombava,ora che e' scappato verso il regno dei papiri,quella vecchia bagascia non fa che sospirare guardando a ponente ricordando i tempi antichi."
"E poi pensa ancora d'essere miss Eufrate,non si e' accorta che le giovani della sua specie attirano ormai le attenzioni di uomini e dei;come quella zoccolaccia di Ishtar...."
Un sibilo tramutantesi in tuono lo fece trasalire,la dea aveva sentito "Come osi,viscido insetto?!?
Cosa ne sarebbe di te,se io non avessi donato a quelle stupide scimmie l'intelligenza degli dei,creando la tua razza?
Pensi solo che l'abbia fatto perche' quell'orango tango ce l'aveva piu' lungo e grosso di Gilgamesh?!?"
Allorche',prostrato dal timore della collera divina "Perdono,mia signora!Non volevo certo paragonarti a quelle stupide donne,che a 40 anni suonati si atteggiano come fossero ancora teneri giunchi di palude mentre sono tronchi di palma avvizziti che girano per le bancarelle piu' chic lungo la riviera del Tigri.
Ma sono stati gli stessi dei a darti quel nome da quadrupede!"
Al che la grande madre sospiro' e disse "Hai ragione,mio fedele Cecrope.
Mi sei stato fedele per anni,e ti ricompensero' con una vita inimmaginabile per i tuoi simili.
Hai nascosto la reliquia che ti avevo affidato dove ti ho detto?"
"Si,mia signora."
"Bene.
Mangia questa radice,ti dara' la vita di un dio.
Addio Cecrope"...e s'involo' in una nuvola fiammeggiante,per non tornare mai piu'......


*Siwa, 4380 a.C. tempio del dio Ptah.....*
 "Per le zinne di Tefnut!
Cecrope!
Dov'e' finita la tavola dei destini?!?"

"Mio signore,ha dimenticato di essersela fatta rubare da quella zoccolaccia di sua nipote Ishtar?"
"La notte scorsa si e' ubriacato,ha cominciato a spalpugnarla per ogni dove e mi ha intimato di portare altro vino,delle strane pillole blu e ti togliermi di torno."

"Dannazione!Non ricordi nient'altro?"

"Solo una cosa,mio signore.
Quando stavo per chiudere il portale del grande tempio,le sue auguste labbra pronunciavano ritmicamente BONGA-BONGA,mentre palpava il culo a sua nipote non riuscendo a combinare altro....."

"Mio indiscreto e pettegolo servitore!
Prepara il carro alato,il gran consiglio degli dei imporra' a quella meretrice di ridare la sacra tavola al legittimo tempio!
O non mi chiamo piu' Ptah!"

"Signorsi-signore"

"E non mi prendere per il culo,Cecrope!
Solo per il fatto che mia sorella ti ha reso longevo,non significa che non possa esodarti alle sorgenti del Nilo,fra quei sodomiti degli altipiani"

"Perdono,mio signore -che palle,tutti uguali 'sti vecchi rincoglioniti- come desideri"

"E guarda che un dio legge nel pensiero,scarafaggio insolente!
Ti spedisco sulle galee se non impari la creanza!
Vai a nascondere in fondo al pozzo quella reliquia che sai! "

"Si,mio signore"......

*Creta, 1650 a.C. palazzo di Minosse*

M. "Cecrope!Dov'e' mia moglie,di grazia?"
C. "E' andata al foro boario,mio signore;diceva che servirebbe un nuovo toro per il palazzo reale.A quello vecchio sono venute le piaghe sul prepuzio,il medico di corte asserisce sia una maleficio"
M. "Quella zoccola!Da quando s'e' fatta quella gita alle stalle di corte per scegliere una bestia da esibire ai prossimi giochi,passa piu' tempo la' che in camera da letto!Per fortuna sono molto dotato,se no mi verrebbe quasi da pensare di essere stato tramutato in un miserabile beccaccione,altro che sovrano."
C. "Cosa comanda,mio signore?"
M. "Mi sono stufato di quella befana!Per punizione la condanno a 20 anni di lavoro,nella stalla del toro!"
C. "E' stato troppo misericordioso,mio signore."
M. "Lo so,mi sto rimminchionendo.Nascondi la sacra reliquia dove sai,c'e' un'isoletta al largo che emette un po' di fumo,quel cretino dell'astrologo di corte dice che e' solo un capodoglio che brontola,ma lui che ne sa?".
C. "Si,mio signore." 

*Hattusa, 1300 a.C.,palazzo di Mursili*

M. "Per le gonadi di Adad!Cecrope!Dove ti sei cacciato?Quei sodomiti degli egizi non l'hanno ancora capita che scrivere fesserie negli annali puo' ingannare gli storici di sinistra per 10.000 anni,ma non certo i contemporanei.
Prepara il carro da guerra!Quel ragoseo di Ramses si accorgera' di quale diametro gli faccio le terga.Dovessi ricorrere alla sacra reliquia!L'hai nascosta nel tempio dal portale di ferro della grande vallata,vero?"
C. "Come desideri,mio signore"
M. "Come farei,senza di te,mio fedele servitore."
C. "Come gli altri,mio signore."
M. "Cosa stai farneticando,mio scostante servitore?"
C. "Niente,mio signore.Il carro da guerra e' pronto.Mi raccomando le pubbliche relazioni ed i negoziati di pace,gli egizi sono dei millantatori peggio degli assiri."......


*Alessandria d'Egitto, 30 a.C. palazzo reale di Cleopatra*

"Cecrope!!!Dov'e' finito il sacro reliquiario del dio Anubi?Parla,se non vuoi che ti faccia venire le rughe a forza di strillare come un'indemoniata egocentrica!"

"Perdono mia signora,ma ti rimembro che l'ha preso il mandrillone crapa pelata 13 anni or sono..."

"Cosa stai blaterando,infido e pettegolo servitore?"

"L'hai perso ai dadi col divino Cesare,mia faraona"

"Bada a come parli,serpe biforcuta!E portami un aspide,senza la reliquia tutto e' perduto."

"Si,mia signora"


*Gerusalemme,anno 1099 *

Goffredo di Buglione "Dov'e' il mio scudiero?Possibile che non ci sia mai quando ho bisogno di lui?Cecrope!!"
C. "Eccomi,mio signore"
G. "Mio lavativo servitore!Aiutami a togliere corazza e paramenti,se no ti faccio dormire in tenda con Boemondo ed Ademaro,e potrai constatare di persona come facciano a star lontano dalle mogli senza soffrirne per mesi!"
C: "Subito mio signore.Gli scavi sotto il monte del tempio sono a buon punto.Gli esploratori hanno reperito la reliquia che tanto premeva a papa Urbano.Ma,se posso permettermi,mio signore;invece che portarla a Roma non sarebbe meglio fondare una banca in qualche isola del mediterraneo,trasformarla in un paradiso fiscale e turistico e fare le pernacchie ai barconi saraceni puzzolenti di piscio?Tanto ci pensano i borboni a fare le dame di carita',vaneggiano di una cosa chiamata europa,forse non hanno studiato gli antichi miti ne' l'astrologia..."
G. "Saggio servitore,sia fatta la tua volonta'!Fonderemo una combriccola senza scopi di lucro come paravento per un'impresa di costruzioni,e ci metteremo ad erigere grattacieli in gallia."
C. "Si,mio signore."

*
Nuovo mondo, inizio '500,palazzo di Montezuma*

"Per le penne di Pacal,gli uomini bianchi barbuti c'hanno ingannato;pensavamo fossero dei ritornati a governarci,invece sono volgari ladri venuti ad inchiappetarci.....invece che illuminati pontificatori,sono truci appestatori.....non han paura di niente,ne' della mia maledizione,tanto meno delle malattie veneree.
Nascondi ordunque il nostro tesoro piu' prezioso,fido Cecrope.
Non deve cadere fra le loro ingorde e sudate mani.
Mi immolero' per coprire la tua fuga,ed il mio sventurato popolo con me.
Addio per sempre."

"Come desideri,mio signore."


*Marte,anno 2380,colonia Hellas Planitia*

C. "Capitano,mi duole disturbarla ma dovrebbe partecipare alla riunione dei Dodici.Puo' uscire dal bagno?"
CC. "Sei piu' noioso di una sanguisuga nel pevizoma,Cecvope.Te l'ho mai detto che a quelle vecchie stovie di colonizzatovi mavziani non ci cvede piu' nessuno?Il mondo e' stato cveato cosi' com'e' nel 4004 avanti Cvisto,i fossili di dinosauvi sono schevzi di natuva e tu sei a vischio di finive sulla culla di Giove;possibile che non possa guavdavmi in pace le mie vepliche di Aquilon Cvost?Lo facevano sulla Terra 4 secoli ov sono.....anche se io pvefevisco l'altvo,col cattivone petvolieve avvinazzato;me lo vicovda anche l'ologvamma della mia bis-tvis-quadvisnonna.Pevo' e' pieno di pubblicita' e dovvo' puv passavmi il tempo!!"
C. "Spiacente,Capitan Chiappone,ma i dodici marziani son qui riuniti dopo 36 secoli.Pare che non siano interessati alla sua minigonna,ne' alle sue curiose arcaiche calzature da mandriano.
Sicuramente caratteristiche,ma disutili nello spazio profondo."
"E si chiedono cosa lei stia facendo in bagno.E perche' abbia lasciato fuori i vestiti."
CC. "Non fai altvo che cviticavmi,subaltevno insolente!Una di queste volte ti spedivo' a zappave ividio su Callisto!Tutto cio' che mi divevte lo fai pesave,come se fosse stato concepito pev altvi scopi!Sembvi una zitella culona acida...."
C. "Perdoni,Capitano,ma i dodici immortali vorrebbero tornare in possesso di quell'antica reliquia."
CC."Ma e' mai possibile che non si possa stave un momento in pace in questa base mavziana?E' fovse pev il mio passatempo pvefevito?Non savai indidioso,Cecvope?O vuoi usavlo anche tu?"
C."No,grazie,Capitano.Se volesse favorirmi l'antico occhio di Enlil,puo' pure continuare a guardare il film in bagno."
CC. "Che vai favneticando,insolente subaltevno?Non vovvai povtavmi via l'unico passatempo che ho in tutto Mavte?Lo sai che ho dimenticato la valigia dei giochi da cameva su Giove."
C. "Abbia pazienza,capitano,deve proprio consegnare l'antica reliquia dei creatori.Sono quasi 7000 anni che i Dodici attendono impazienti."
CC. "Mi spezzi il cuove,bavbavo!!!E sia,tieniti questo vecchio vudeve.E che non si lamentino del vitavdo,non ho avuto nemmeno il tempo di salutavlo pev l'ultima volta."
C. "Meglio cosi',Comandante.Hanno pur sempre un naso,come noi."

......davanti ai Dodici,Cecrope porta l'antico simbolo di vita.
Questi lo osservano,notano gl'indescrivibili segni d'usura,ma riconoscono il simulacro di criptonite che tanti millenni prima avevano dato ad una stupida scimmia modificata con tacchi a spillo e palloni di cuoio per farne la piu' sacra delle reliquie.
La mente malata di certe scimmie ne ha portato ad uso improprio e sconsiderato,ma e' indiscutibilmente originale,nonostante certi lezzi che emana ancora dopo millenni.
Prima di portarsela via dentro ad una teca a tenuta stagna (i Dodici hanno un naso,e poi stanno per bombardare la Terra con una letale serie di telefilm girati in antiche capitali,non e' previsto che gli uomini sopravvivano,anche se alla fine il solito fortunello avra' un amico spifferone in alto e s'inventera' qualcosa tipo la barca dell'ultima volta...),chiedono "Ed ora dove andrai,Cecrope?"
C. Pensavo di farmi un giro nella vostra biblioteca,vorrei togliermi una dozzina di dubbi sulla storia degli ultimi 270.000 anni,col vostro permesso."
Ed i Dodici "Perche' hai mantenuto quel nome per tutto questo tempo?Non era meglio chiamarti Eretteo,come facevano in tanti da Atene in poi?"
C. "E chi lo reggeva per millenni uno con un nome cosi'?".....


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

hahahahah!!!!

A parte il puro divertimento di scrivere (tipo quello sborone del pendolo) un pur pallido tentativo di collegarsi alla storia delineata?

Godevolissimo


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Evvai Mille, brava!!!!
> 
> A me personalmente hai scombinato tutto quello che pensavo dell'Assoluto, machissenefrega! :mrgreen:
> E' questo il bello, riadattarsi a tutto!
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Io aspetterei Tebe.

Ma credo che sia davvero, davvero il momento di buttare giu una trama.
Altrimenti finiamo con una prefazione fatta di tanti sottocapitoli quanti sono i membri di Tradi.

E alla fine 'sta schiera di fate vampiri e Dormienti se ne staranno lì a guardarci e a dire "e allora? e mò?"

E sì, discuterla qua sul 3D rovina forse la sorpresa, ma è più facile farlo e più costruttivo.
Se poi facciamo quel 3D con solo i brani, chi non vuole sbirciare legge solo lì...


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io aspetterei Tebe.
> 
> Ma credo che sia davvero, davvero il momento di buttare giu una trama.
> Altrimenti finiamo con una prefazione fatta di tanti sottocapitoli quanti sono i membri di Tradi.
> ...



eccomi.
Allora. Si. Dobbiamo ora assolutamente dare una traccia e qualche regola.

usare con parsimonia il nick di altri, se questi altri partecipano attivamente alla storia e comunque c'è sempre il confronto
 Io ho chiesto il "permesso" ad alcuni Nick che non scriveranno se posso "usarli" e mi hanno dato l'ok.
Ovviamente sempre con dritto assoluto di replica.

Poi...direi di discutere qui la trama e di aprire un 3d solo di "lettura" per chi ne ha voglia.

Io direi di mettere i titoli anche ai post.
Se è la storia mettere "Romanzo" con il nome del nik che scrive così da essere immediatamente visibile.
Se è discussione trama...mettere discussione trama, se è cazzeggio...:mrgreen:...mettere cazzeggio.

Suggerimenti?


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

*Cazzeggio*

Mille e passante, bravissimi!


Eretteo...il primo nick ad avere fatto una trama nella sottotrama di cui...

Non ho capito una cippa:unhappy:


ma bravo. Ma già lo sai


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2012)

*discussione trama (dt)*

a me sembra che gli alieni incasinino troppo. 

mi piace quel balzare tra i secoli di Rabarbaro e pure Eretteo, ma c'è da decidere se sono frammenti dell'Assoluto o se è una reliquia. 

E il pezzo di Mille mi è piaciuto (bellissima la descrizione dei becchi che entrano... brrrr....) ma c'è da decidere se l'Assoluto è buono (avevo una mezza idea che lo fosse, e sarebbe stata anche la soluzione per un certo problemino dei Dormienti) o cattivo.
E in tal caso, una volta risvegliato, a che gli serve Mille? (ma io quel pezzo lo voglio tenereeeeeee)

Ho avuto un breve carteggio con Tuba, se mi da il permesso lo metto qui.


----------



## passante (1 Novembre 2012)

*commento*



Tebe ha detto:


> Mille e passante, bravissimi!
> 
> 
> Eretteo...il primo nick ad avere fatto una trama nella sottotrama di cui...
> ...


beh in effetti ti ho tirata dentro senza chiedertelo... se non va cambiamo senza problemi. la prossima volta te lo chiederò (forse ) però io non ho chiaro dove andare a parare... :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> a me sembra che gli alieni incasinino troppo.
> 
> mi piace quel balzare tra i secoli di Rabarbaro e pure Eretteo, ma c'è da decidere se sono frammenti dell'Assoluto o se è una reliquia.
> 
> ...


Alieni no.
Bocciati.

Io ve lo dico. Come alieno voglio solo goldrake. Nudo. E con il cannone fotonico pronto.


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2012)

*dt*



Tebe ha detto:


> Alieni no.
> Bocciati.
> 
> Io ve lo dico. Come alieno voglio solo goldrake. Nudo. E con il cannone fotonico pronto.


Ecco, hai spoilerato la mia scena di sesso, brava. :mrgreen:

Alieni in effetti no, ma che è questo Assoluto? 
Rabarbaro proponeva di continuare a farlo dormire nel caso decidessimo di tenere il famiglio Mille, anche se a questo punto bisognerebbe decidere se bocciarlo, accettarlo così tipo piccolo cthulhu mutaforma o cambiarne l'aspetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2012)

*dt la trama secondo Nausicaa*

bello che joey blow viene tirato dentro attraverso Matteo, o viceversa.
Questa parte la terrei assolutamente.

Io la immaginavo così. i punti interrogativi li metto quando non sono convinta neppure io.


Eoni fa, fate vampiri e umani vivevano pacificamente e in armonia assieme.
I vampiri non dovevano per forza nutrirsi di sangue, ma avevano la capacità di assimilarlo, e nel farlo acquisivano forza e poteri.
Tale stato di cose era stato reso possibile dall'Assoluto (?)

I Dormienti sono i rari frutti di amori (o esperimenti genetici) per integrare le tre razze.
Il gene dominante è quello vampiresco, quindi l'aspetto è sempre quello.
I Dormienti hanno caratteristiche diverse a seconda che vengano da vampiro-fata o da vampiro-uomo
I fata-uomo ad oggi non hanno dato frutti.

In quanto partecipi di diverse razze, i Dormienti (all'epoca chiamati amabilmente Bastardi :mrgreen sono fortissimi etc etc. E sempre perchè partecipi etc etc, riescono a sfruttare appieno la comunione con le forze della natura.

Alcuni Vampiri si fissano con la supremazia della razza, scatenano la guerra, vogliono i poteri dell'Assoluto tutti per se.
Disastro.
L'Assoluto si disintegra, i mondi si spezzano, nascono Era, il mondo umano, e i minimondi e spazi paralleli.

I vampiri confinati nel mondo umano ora sono costretti a nutrirsi di sangue umano. 
Gli esseri umani sono riscagliati all'epoca della pietra. Nasce il mondo così come lo conosciamo. Preistoria, egitto etc etc.
I Dormienti saggi e fighi cercano di aiutare l'uomo a progredire per tornare a quello che era.
Anche per loro il disequilibrio si fa sentire eprò.

In casi particolari questo disequilibrio si manifesta in uno stato di berserk. Poco bello.
Durante il berserk non sono in grado di distinguere nemici e amici.
Alcuni diventano cattivi. La maggior parte per evitare di fare danni alla fine decide di Dormire.
Anche i Dormienti ora sono costretti a nutrirsi di sangue.

Allo stato attuale solo un Dormiente è sempre sveglio e non si nutre di sangue. Seth :inlove:

Perchè è l'unico dormiente con il Dna di tutte e tre le razze (esperimento genetico? gli è finito dentro un frammento del corpo dell'Assoluto?)

I vampiri vogliono risvegliare il Re (l'Assoluto, pensando di riuscire a controllarne finalemtne i poteri? Come?)

Le Fate ora combatteranno

Con la tecnologia -matteo e Blow?

E con i dormienti.

Seth e (?) aiuteranno a  cercarli e a svegliarli?

Quando il Re si sveglierà, le Fate e gli uomini saranno a un pelo dalla sconfitta per l'instabilità dei Dormienti (magari causata da qualche cosa che fanno i Vampiri?)

Si risolve la situazione grazie a (Assoluto? una medicina/erba speciale? endovena di sangue della stirpe mancante ciascuno?)

E tutti vissero felici e contenti.


Prendetela per quello che è. Idee in libertà.
Che non aspettano altro che di essere prese valutate rigettate e integrate.

Chiaramente se non vi piacciono vado in berserk.


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

*Trama da tebe per Passante*



passante ha detto:


> beh in effetti ti ho tirata dentro senza chiedertelo... se non va cambiamo senza problemi. la prossima volta te lo chiederò (forse ) però io non ho chiaro dove andare a parare... :singleeye:



No no, il tuo è un esempio positivo.
hai usato Tebe bene, nel senso che l'hai fatta interagire con Passante in modo giusto,ovvero neutro.

Per esempio...tu hai scritto niente sesso con nessuno ma quello per me era implicito.
Ecco...un uso improprio di un nick sarebbe proprio questo.
Che uno, a libero arbitrio, prende un nick e se lo scopa senza chiedere.
O lo fa scopare in giro ecco.


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

*TEBE- Discussione trama*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> bello che joey blow viene tirato dentro attraverso Matteo, o viceversa.
> Questa parte la terrei assolutamente.
> 
> *Si, anche io.
> ...


.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2012)

Siete bravissimi....non sono in grado di aiutarvi, causa la mia scarsissima capacitá nello scrivere, ma vi leggo... Una particina per me la trovate?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete bravissimi....non sono in grado di aiutarvi, causa la mia scarsissima capacitá nello scrivere, ma vi leggo... Una particina per me la trovate?


Vampiro cattivissimo? :mrgreen:

Puoi sempre dire la tua sulla trama, ti pare?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Novembre 2012)

*dt nausicaa capitolo esplicativo*

prima di riprendere il discorso sulla trama, visto che è bene che dicano la loro anche altri,
io la parte dove si da finalmente una idea di cosa diamine sia successo in passato la introdurrei così:





Minerva si ritirò nelle sue stanze all'interno del Tempio.  Si lasciò
cadere con grazia su una chaise longue, e il suo sguardo vagò per le
pareti del salottino. _ 
Attacco. _ 
Si soffermò su un grande arazzo raffigurante la teogonia di Era.  
Colori brillanti su nero profondo, a indicare la fiamma 
dell'esistenza nel mare della non esistenza.
Alcune Fate avevano cominciato ad usare quelle... fotografie... la
sola parola le causava un lieve senso di disgusto... che usavano gli
umani. Sbuffò. Come se si potesse dire alla Vita, a Ea, ai tre Guardiani,
"per favore, mettetevi in posa vicino a quella montagna appena creata,
sì... gentilmente Kadyja, lei, Colei che Conserva la Vita, mostri il
suo Fiore in modo più ieratico, grazie... ora un pò di Non-Vita
sconfitta, così... sorridete.. eeeee.. fatto!"  Bambinate.


Prima di continuare ovviamente va deciso cosa diamine rappresenta quell'arazzo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un briciolo di programmazione per la trama?
> 
> Il Re si sveglierà o faremo in tempo a sodomizzare Kid?
> *Che ne dite se umani e Dormienti si organizzano quasi per conto loro così Min si trova davanti in pratica al fatto compiuto?*


*
*

ma sai che questa mi piace?


----------



## passante (1 Novembre 2012)

*discussione trama e richiesta*

bene... mi perdo un po' ma mi va bene. non riesco a vedere la storia nel suo complesso, quindi per questo preferisco lasciar fare a voi e inserire i personaggi nella cornice che delineate voi. mi piace di più ragionare sul ruolo e la funzione dei miei personaggi:
*matteo *è un umano. che è un ricercatore ne sa qualcosa... sa qualcosa degli esperimenti genetici, del sangue di cui si nutrono i vampiri... di quello che si può fare prendendo il sangue da un vampiro (che quindi ha succhiato il sangue da un umano e l'ha trasformato dentro di sè)... può essere utile nella guerra ai vampiri. 
*richiesta:* se me lo fate interagire un po' (matteo) e me lo portate avanti nella storia mi fate un favore: ho visto scrivendo che io mi diverto a partire da dove sono già arrivati gli altri. poi il problema di passante è proprio questo: seguire e proteggere da matteo da lontano quindi... senza avere il controllo e la conoscenza di ciò che fa. 
*passante* dovrebbe avere un ruolo più di coordinamento... potrebbe anche occuparsi di spionaggio o robe del genere, tipicamente stando a era. ma la variabile matteo chissà dove lo porterà. 

divertente :singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (1 Novembre 2012)

*La trama secondo Rabarbaro*

Questa è l'dea che mi son fatto io...
Prendetelo come un contributo volante e altamente rigettabile...


Stirpi: vampiri, uomini e dormienti.


Vampiri: divisi in sette e fazioni, tra cui le fate.
Dormienti: individualisti, poco collaborativi, di potenziale oscuro ed inespresso.
Uomini: divisi tra chi ignora, chi interagisce con vampiri e/o dormienti, a vario titolo, e la società segreta che raccoglie i frammenti dell'assoluto.


I vampiri conoscono ma trascurano, almeno inizialmente, i poteri dell'assoluto in quanto concentrati su lorre interne.
I dormienti hanno una specie di amnesia selettiva sull'evento che portò alla fine dell'antico equilibrio.
La setta degli uomini venera l'assoluto e ne ricerca il nuovo avvento.
Tutti loro credono che l'assoluto sia l'origine, o il capostipite o l'antico maestro da cui ogni cosa trae origine.


Cronologia narrativa dell'introduzione:


Guerra tra vampiri in atto.
Fazioni di vampiri fra di loro, poi fate contro vampiri.
Uomini muoiono come danni collaterali.
Dormienti legati (amore, amicizia) a qualche vittima o combattente entrano in gioco (vendetta, fedeltà).
La setta dell'assoluto ne tenta le resurrezione, fallisce, ne nasce un'entità che ne prende la guida: entra anch'essa in guerra.




(Intreccio principale...)
Qui c'è da sguazzare!




(fine idealmente *spoilerosissima*!!!)
Tutti i malridotti sueperstiti (quelli che si deciderà di far sopravvivere, almeno) ricercano l'assoluto come arma finale per sconfiggere gli altri.
Durante l'epica battaglia finale, gli ultimi esemplari delle stirpi riescono a risvegliare l'assoluto, esso però rivela di non essere lui il creatore delle loro razze, ma di essere stato lui stesso creato da loro.
(Io non sono tuo padre, sono tuo figlio!!!...fico!...)
L'assoluto esplode, i loro corpi si fondono diventando essi stessi un nuovo assoluto ed il tempo torna indietro per ricominciare tutto dal principio dei tempi (per l'ennesima volta?).


----------



## MillePensieri (1 Novembre 2012)

L'idea di Rabarbaro mi piace, garantirebbe la sopravvivenza della mia Mille. :mrgreen:

Cavolate a parte, mi attirano gli sviluppi che ha in mente e l'organizzazione delle razze.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io aspetterei Tebe.
> 
> Ma credo che sia davvero, davvero il momento di buttare giu una trama.
> Altrimenti finiamo con una prefazione fatta di tanti sottocapitoli quanti sono i membri di Tradi.
> ...


io sono molto dormiente in questo momento, anche fisicamente ... sarà colpa del sanguinaccio 

se ognuno va per il filo proprio e legge gli altri, prima o poi c'è un punto naturale di incontro ... che è anche quello più inaspettato. questo romanzo è un atto di amore ... se andiamo a cercare il punto G lo troveremo. Anche senza trama, che un po' toglie la fragranza a questa avventura.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2012)

Si ma casso...io e Lothar non possiamo essere gli dei exmachina?
In piena tragedia greca?

Voglio dire?

Uffi se non ho una parte manco vi leggo...e dire che avrei poi il potere di far stampare il romanzo a pochi schei...

Cioè nel cielo non appaiono ad un certo punto i tre teschi della bandiera del conte ?

No eh?


----------



## UltimoSangre (1 Novembre 2012)

*R: Capitolo zero*

molto bello l'intreccio di Rabarbaro. 

Io ho in mente un personaggio...  
ma non c'entra niente con il resto della storia.... 

ci penso a come integrarlo... 
ma sarebbe una specie di Cavaliere superpartes... 

boh. 
bravi tutti però.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> molto bello l'intreccio di Rabarbaro.
> 
> Io ho in mente un personaggio...
> ma non c'entra niente con il resto della storia....
> ...


anch'io ho il personaggio a sorpresa ... basta che si svegli e mangi meno sanguinaccio


----------



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

*tebe-Poteri delle fate*

Io mi affido a voi per la trama.
vediamo quanti altri volontari scrttori ci sono.

Possiamo però mettere dei punti fermi.
Intanto il mondo degli umani nel 2035.
Come lo vedete?
Io come una grande tokyo del futuro.
Vedo orologi pc che fanno telefonate ad ologrammi.
case completamente domotiche.

ma lo vediamo. Confido negli ometti per questa ambientazione molto maschia.

le fate.
Che poteri hanno?
Direi di suddividerle, come nella mitologia varia.

Non tutte hanno le ali per esempio.
E non tutte fanno le stesse magie.
Tebe e Nausica hanno le ali, quindi sono della stessa razza di fate e volano ed è un primo potere.
Secondo potere. le ali delle fati _alute_ sono un punto G incredibile:mrgreen:
Terzo potere. Parlano con gli insetti? hanno il potere di comandarli?
Oppure hanno il potere di comandare il mondo verde.
Oppure entrambi ma con uno più sviluppato dell'altro.
Tebe riesce ad espandere la mente intorno come un terzo occhio e può anche fare modo che sia un onda d'urto. le fate alute hanno tutte questo potere o è solo di tebe?
E quindi anche nausica ha un potere Jolly. Qual'è?

Idee?


p.s farfalla, se hai in mente un personaggio descrivimelo che provo a metterlo giù.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2012)

*Poteri fate*

ho googlato "poteri fate", a parte il delirio di siti fantasy, c'è scritto che alcune possono mutare forma e dimensioni, essere affascinanti oppure orribili, generose o malvagie, hanno un proprio codice morale e vivono in un regno a cui solo loro possono accedere attraversando una barriera magica. così si salverebbe anche Mille, o no? :mrgreen: una fata di una razza diversa.

eviterei l'onnipotenza, c'è scritto che possono far apparire dal nulla qualsiasi cosa.
mi piace invece l'idea che ci sia una fata madre, tipo ape regina.

bella l'ambientazione tipo blade runner.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Novembre 2012)

nel 2035 gli umani vivono sottoterra dopo l'ultima guerra andata male e quindi è zona di caccia per tutti ... non solo per cibo, ma anche di attenzioni. ottimo per quibbelslurp che però preferisce il sangue colato lasciato nelle pozzanghere dai suoi simili ... quando smette a russare, qualcuno è caduto vittima :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Novembre 2012)

Ieri lavorando ho pensato a voi qui ed ho mentalmente visualizzato il "Quartetto *T*etra" che cantava 

_"Lo sai che i cadaveri son marci marci marci
 t'inzozzan la cucina
t'appuzzan la cantina
Lo sai che i cadaveri son marci marci marci
ma senza formalina che cosa ci puoi far?

Un giorno Nausicaa a Tebina bussò
'Se hai formalina me ne serve un po',
ho giusto ammazzato Daniele ed in tanti vasetti lo conserverò...."

_Poi mi hanno chiamato e la vena creativa si è interrotta.
Può servire? Mi spiace di non poter dare miglior contributo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Novembre 2012)

*Romanzo-Continuazione (inserimento Farfalla)*



Tebe ha detto:


> *Due anni prima
> Amsterdam, 31 ottobre 2033
> h 23 e 12*
> 
> ...



*Parigi, oggi
H 21:30
Morgue, laboratorio Ghost*

Tebe si infilò in bocca l'ultimo pezzo di kinder fetta al latte, mugulando di piacere. Leccò le briciole pannose rimaste intorno alle labbra e si chinò attenta sul collo verdastro del cadavere. 
-Nulla di nuovo. E' stato bevuto come gli altri.- disse  rialzandosi - e gli è stata rubata l'anima.-
Toshi, il suo braccio destro, un umano illuminato dall'intelligenza incredibile, storse un pò la bocca -Ormai i cadaveri senz'anima stanno diventando un vero esercito. nel deposito Europeo sono quasi mille. E dobbiamo ancora ricevere gli aggiornamenti asiatici e quelli medio orientali.-
Tebe tolse i guanti da chirurgo, scartò un altra kinder fetta al latte e cominciò a ricucire con punti autosaldanti lo sterno del morto, un uomo devastato dall'alcool e dalla droga. I suoi organi interni erano al collasso e se non fosse arrivato il Predatore comunque sarebbe crepato lo stesso. Ma la sua anima sarebbe stata salva.
No. Salva no. Sperava che quel grandioso figlio di puttana stecchito sul tavolo di acciaio pagasse per tutti i suoi crimini e...
-Tebe, c'è qualcosa che dovrei sapere?-
Lei inarcò un sopracciglio fissandolo. Si che c'era qualcosa che lui avrebbe dovuto sapere. Ma non solo lui. Anche tutti gli umani che collaboravano con Era.
A loro era stata taciuta l' informazione più importante, ovvero che il Risveglio del Re era vicino. Molto vicino. E che il libro li davano per spacciati.
Minerva non aveva voluto sentire ragioni sul parlare con gli umani e dopo accese litigate si era giunto ad un compromesso.
Se il libro del tempo avesse mutato la sua profezia dopo la decisione di attaccare, allora gli umani vicini al popolo di era avrebbero saputo. Tutto. 
Non era possibile fare diversamente. per attaccare le file dei vampiri e tentare di stanare il luogo dov'era seppellito il re avevano bisogno di persone.
E quindi sarebbe scattato il reclutamento di nuovi umani. _Per forza._
Ma nessuna notizia proveniva da Era. Minerva taceva.
Il libro non aveva cambiato la sua profezia? O l'aveva cambiata in maniera tale da essere peggio? Impossibile. Cosa c'era di peggio che l'annientamento della razza umana come società e della distruzione di Era?
sarebbero diventati tutti schiavi dei vampiri secondo Il libro. 
Schiavi e cibo.
Le fate poi sarebbero state trattate peggio. Rabbrividì ricordando la storia antica del suo popolo.
-Tebe...- la riportò alla realtà Toshi.
Lei fissò gli occhi scuri a mandorla del giapponese che le rimandavano uno sguardo deciso e acuto -Si, c'è qualcosa che dovresti sapere ma non posso ancora dirti nulla.-
Toshi annuì -Finisco io con il _pacco speciale_.- le disse avvicinandosi al cadavere ormai quasi completamente ricucito -Immagino che i Pulitori arrivino fra poco.-
-Esatto...me ne vado allora Toshi. Se ci sono problemi chiama.-

*Berlino est, stesso momento
*
Joey Blow parcheggiò la macchina in una via laterale di Kin strasse chiedendosi se l'avrebbe ritrovata al suo ritorno.
Sperò di si. Non per lui. Ma per gli eventuali ladri.
Camminò velocemente dribblando puttane e spacciatori, sacchi di immondizia rotolati fuori dai bidoni stracolmi, lampioni per lo più rotti e quei pochi che facevano luce, sembravano sul punto dio spegnersi, dando tutto intorno un alone giallognolo da quartiere malato.
E lo era.
Si infilò dentro un androne buio e la puzza di piscio rancido gli colpì le narici come un pugno. Una lampadina dall'insolita luce fredda sbucava attaccata ad un filo nero, da un muro scrostato, pieno di macchie e un topo grosso come un gatto gli saettò tra i piedi.
Joey cominciò a salire una scala ripida e sporca. Buia. gelida.
Dalle porte mal messe degli appartamenti ogni tanto uscivano rumori. L'abbaiare di un cane con relativo _Fai tacere quella testa di cazzo a quattro zampe stronza puttana. fatti leccare in silenzio!_ a rumori di mobili spostati.
Qualcuno stava ascoltando la tv ad un volume altissimo, risate e canti da ubriaco.
Salì ancora un piano finchè arrivò davanti ad una porta in acciaio scrostato.
Nel lungo corridoio in penombra sembrava non esserci nessuno.
Nessun campanello. Bussò. 
Niente.
Bussò ancora.
Niente.
Un pakistano uscì dall'ombra. Joey lo sentì avvicinarsi, passare oltre e poi sparire.
Bussò ancora.
-Chi cazzo sei, non sono in casa, non si capisce?-
-Sono Blow.-
-Ma certo! E io sono Cenerentolo!-
-Conto fino a tre. Uno. Due. Tr..-
La porta si spalancò di colpo e un nero enorme apparve. -Blow! E' una vita che non ti vedo! Vieni qui fratello!-
Joey gli infilò la pistola sotto il naso.-Non ho tempo. Ho bisogno che mi forzi ora la rete del dipartimento.-
-Fratello ma...-
-Non sono tuo fratello.-
-D'accordo amico ma stai tranquillo con questo cannone. Hei mi sembri un pò alterato...-
Alterato? Non era la parola giusta.
No. Lui si sentiva davvero arrabbiato.
proprio due ore prima gli avevano comunicato che sarebbe andato in ferie forzate. Troppo lavoro, e qui e su e giù.
Ma il motivo era uno solo. Lo volevano fuori dal dipartimento e non a caso. Per quei cazzo di cadaveri dissanguati e bollati come top secret.
L'appartamento di Swot era un concentrato di tecnologia in disordine. Lui era la tecnologia. Un hacker davvero strepitoso.
-Allora Joey..esattamente...cosa devo fare?-

*Amsterdam, 31 ottobre 2033
*
Respirò ancora. Sputò sangue. Andava meglio.
Le scale ripresero a scendere.
Tebe percepì il tempo come dilatato. _E rigido_. _Acuminato_.
Strinse l'impugnatura della frusta che vibrava come un serpente nella luce fredda della metro.
Si asciugò con il dorso della mano un rivolo di sangue che le usciva dal naso e ne sputò ancora.
Ma il male stava diminuendo. Santi anticorpi delle fate. Funzionavano benissimo nel mondo umano facendo in modo che ogni frattura e ogni ferita guarisse in breve tempo.
Respirò ancora.
le scale continuavano a scendere.
Fece un passo indietro, nascondendosi dentro un cono d'ombra.
L'avrebbe sentita, ma non vista. Lo sperava almeno. 
Uno degli ubriachi si voltò ciondolante verso le scale mobili, come se fosse stato chiamato.
Si alzò barcollante e indeciso sulle gambe. Si vomitò addosso e con sguardo vuoto cominciò a camminare, strascicando i piedi.
Tebe notò che sembrava non camminare realmente di sua iniziativa. Come se fosse sotto ipnosi o qualcosa del genere.
Dalle scale cominciarono a vedersi degli stivali. Neri. Di cuoio. Da uomo.
L'ubriaco si fermò. E il cuore di Tebe anche.
Poi sbucò l'orlo di un cappotto lungo.  
le scale continuarono a scendere e finalmente tebe lo vide.
E capì. 
Si schiacciò più che poteva dentro il cono d'ombra ma sapeva che il predatore sapeva esattamente dov'era, ma non era lei la priorità del demone, era l'ubriacone.
E solo dopo avere finito con lui avrebbe dedicato a lei tutta la sua attenzione.
Sfiorò il quadrante del suo orologio inviando la sua richiesta di soccorso immediato.
E cominciò a pensare a come guadagnare tempo.
In maniera molto umana e poco fatesca pensò.
_Sono nella merda fino al collo._

*Oggi
Volo Berlino-Parigi
h 04:32
*
La deliziosa hostess bionda dagli occhioni blu ammiccò all'uomo che non aveva ancora avuto il piacere di veder sorridere, chinandosi verso di lui -Mister Deich, gradisce qualcosa da bere?-
-No  grazie.- non la guardò nemmeno in viso.
Lei non si arrese -Da mangiare?-
-No grazie.-
-Se vuole vedere un film le...-
-No grazie.-
-Rimane un pò a Parigi?-
-Non lo so.-
-Io un paio di giorni. E una città deliziosa  non trova?-
-Si. Deliziosa.-
-E' venuto a trovare amici o...-
Joey, ora signor Deich grazie ai nuovi documenti falsi, smise di ascoltarla.
Swot ci aveva messo un pò, ma alla fine aveva fatto entrare Joey nella sotto rete segreta del dipartimento dove aveva cercato e trovato un unica informazione fatta di tre parole.
Parigi. Morgue. Ghost. 
Ovvero, i tre cadaveri  berlinesi trovati senza sangue e tolti dalle sue indagini erano stati spediti a Parigi.
Perchè?
Ghost? Che cazzo di nome era e perchè Parigi?
Aveva chiesto a Swot di entrare nel sistema interno del dipartimento di anatomopatologia parigino ma era stato estremamente difficile e soprattutto non trovarono nulla che gli desse qualche indicazione per capire che cosa fosse ghost.
-...comunque io alloggerò al Four season...- concluse lei, porgendogli un piccolo biglietto. 
Lui lo prese e finalmente la guardò.
-Grazie.- lo ripiegò senza guardarlo  e lei. Finalmente. Se ne andò soddisfatta.
Joey tornò a guardare  la notte oltre il finestrino, mentre appallottolava tra il pollice e l'indice il foglietto. la carta scricchiolò tra le sue dita.
Morgue. Ghost.
Sentiva di essere sulla strada giusta. 
Buttò nell'apposito spazio la pallina di carta e chiuse gli occhi.

*Amsterdam, 2033
*
Farfalla rise di gusto, appoggiando delicatamente il bicchiere panciuto di cristallo ormai vuoto.
Era stata una cena assolutamente perfetta.
Dal posto. Al cibo. Alla compagnia.
Era stata indecisa fino all'ultimo se accettare quell'invito, alla fine erano anni che non usciva con un umano.
In effetti non usciva nemmeno con eraniani o vampiri o qualsiasi cosa fosse di sesso maschile, ma quello era un altro discorso.
E invece, contro ogni previsione, era stata benissimo. Anzi no. Divinamente bene.
-Hei...perchè quella faccia stupita? A cosa stai pensando?- 
Farfalla allargò il suo sorriso, reclinando leggermente la testa -Nulla, è solo che...- si fermò.
-Solo che?- la incoraggiò lui.
-Sono stata davvero bene.-
-E non te l'aspettavi?-
-No. Ammetto di no.-
-Perchè sono un giovane pittore pazzo?- scherzò lui.
-No. Perchè sei un uomo.-
Jonathan la guardò leggermente perplesso e lei si scoprì ad osservare ogni linea di quel viso.
Di quel bellissimo viso. No. Non era bellissimo, ma era una calamita per lei.
In effetti lui era tutto una calamita. Sorrise dentro di se, pensando che forse forse..._massì_. Decise.
Lo avrebbe invitato a salire.

Mezz'ora dopo erano in macchina, con musica soul in sottofondo.
Lui guidava pigro. Chiacchieravano e nell'aria la carica erotica aumentava.
farfalla sentiva la pelle calda, una sensazione di pizzicore diffuso come se il sangue avesse cominciato a scorrere ovunque sempre più veloce.
La voce di Jonathan era calda. Avvolgente. lei si sentiva rilassata, in pace con tutto l'universo e...
L'urlo le scoppiò in testa come una bomba.
Spalancò gli occhi e si sollevò di scatto dal sedile.
-farfalla  ma che...-
-Fermati. fermati subito!- disse guardandosi intorno con il fiato ancorato in gola.
L'urlo continuava a rimbombarle in testa, simile allo stridio delle lamiere quando si toccavano.
Conosceva bene quell'urlo. Quel tipico urlo. 
Era l'urlo di un predatore che aveva appena finito la sua predazione di anime e si stava preparando ad attaccare una...fata.
Com'era possibile?
farfalla abitava ad Amsterdam proprio perchè non intendeva condividere più niente con Era, si era tirata fuori. Viveva da umana ormai da anni e la magia quasi non la sentiva più.
Ma quell'urlo. Quell'urlo non poteva rimanere inascoltato.
Non c'erano guardiani lì quindi la fata era spacciata, perchè non era una guerriera sicuramente o un guardiano ma se  interveniva forse non avrebbe più potuto vivere come aveva fatto fino ad ora.
Lontano da tutto e tutti.
Guardò Jonathan che intanto si era fermato e la guardava interrogativo. Non preoccupato. Interrogativo, nonostante Farfalla sapesse di avere un espressione decisamente diversa da quella languida di poco prima.
-Scendo qui. Grazie.-
-Ma come scendi qui, che è successo? Ho detto qualcosa che...-
Farfalla era già fuori nell'aria gelida di fine ottobre. Troppo gelida per essere fine ottobre.
polverizzò dalla mente quello che le era venuto in mente.
-No Jonathan scusami...non posso spiegarti davvero. Stai tranquillo...-
Lui fece per scendere.
lei sospirò e fece una cosa che erano almeno dieci anni che non faceva più.
usò la magia. Una piccola. Piccolissima magia debole e impercettibile, ma abbastanza per gli umani e per convincere Jonathan ad andare a casa senza ricordarsi nulla di quello che stava vivendo adesso, ma anzi. Ricordandosi di averla portata a casa. Baciata con passione e poi da vero gentil uomo non avere insistito per salire.
Poi seguì l'urlo di attacco del Predatore sentendo la sua antica stirpe guerriera svegliarsi e prepararsi alla lotta.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mille e passante, bravissimi!
> 
> 
> Eretteo...il primo nick ad avere fatto una trama nella sottotrama di cui...
> ...


Ho pensato ad una storia che attraversasse i millenni,prendendo spunto da quanto gia' fatto da Rabarbaro.
Ma da un lato ho giocato mischiando date,luoghi e personaggi (mitologici o storici),dall'altra ho cercato anche di far sorridere quando uno di questi presentava analogie con personalita' famose dei nostri tempi.
Ho pensato di dare all'umano Cecrope (altro nome di Erittonio od Eretteo,il mitico fondatore di Atene) una longevita' sovrumana,usando lo stesso trucco che ne avrebbe donata un po' anche a Gilgamesh,se questo non si fosse fatto rubare la pianta miracolosa che avrebbe invece dovuto consumare.
E cosi' entriamo in contatto con la dea sumera Ninmah,che avrebbe creato il genere umano modificando un ominide ancora troppo primitivo;costei nella vecchiaia sarebbe stata chiamata dai suoi pari "la mucca".
Col di lei fratello Enki,che apprendiamo dalle tavolette fitte di cuneiformi essere stato un gran malato della gnocca,tipo certi attuali politici,che si fece addirittura sgraffignare dalla zoccolesca nipote le tavole dei destini.
Minosse preoccupato dal fatto che sua moglie possa tradirlo col toro,e che guarda impensierito il fil di fumo che si leva dalla vicina isoletta di Santorini,che col senno di poi sappiamo che esplodera' catastroficamente,ponendo fine alla civilta' minoica.
Poi ad Hattusa nel palazzo del re degli Ittiti,che si appresta ad andare in guerra contro il faraone.
Con tutti gli storici che asseriscono aver vinto la battaglia (belando esattamente cio' che e' scritto negli annali di Ramses II,che invece per poco non venne annientato;fortunato che i territori contesi erano troppo lontani da Hattusa,il cui regnante era solo interessato a tenere libere certe vie commerciali,cosi' come fu.
Ed il relativo trattato di pace (il piu' antico al mondo di cui abbiamo il testo integrale) campeggia all'ONU.
Con Cleopatra ad Alessandria d'Egitto.
Coi capi della prima crociata a Gerusalemme,che Cecrope convince a non riportare in Europa la sacra reliquia,bensi' a fermarsi a Malta per creare un paradiso fiscale.
Nel palazzo di Montezuma assediato dai conquistadores.
E in una futura colonia umana su Marte,nella piana che ospita quella che sembra essere la "faccia",o qualunque cosa sia,in balìa di un comandante dalla discutibile sessualita'.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2012)

Sorry, mi sono dovuta assentare.

A breve ricomparirò con le alucce sberluccicanti :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (5 Novembre 2012)

*Storia....*

*Berlino, stamattina*
Cercò di resistere al risveglio. Era caldo e avvolgente quel sonno… tornarci 
dentro, sprofondarci… la luce filtrava insistente dalla finestra. Matteo tirò 
la coperta fin sopra i capelli e si rannicchiò su un fianco, richiamando a sé 
le immagini e le sensazioni del sogno... Il volto, il calore, l’abbraccio… poi 
all’improvviso il ricordo. Due parole si stagliarono nella sua mente, secche e 
abbaglianti come due spari nel buio. Cadavere. Dissanguato. Si tirò a sedere 
sul letto. E l’aria gelida della stanza fu come uno schiaffo.
*
Era, nello stesso momento*
“Minerva…” 
“Passante. Avrei voluto che agissimo diversamente. Ma così è stato deciso, 
abbiamo votato. Attacchiamo. E voglio che tu torni a occupare la tua 
posizione.”
“E se non volessi?”
“Lo farai ugualmente.”
“Possibile, ma non certo.”
“Passante, non ho tempo per giocare. Dimmi quali sono le tue richieste.”
“Sono condizioni, Minerva, non richieste. La prima, voglio l’accesso 
incondizionato a tutte le informazioni Top Secret. La seconda, voglio carta 
bianca per tutto ciò che riguarda l’umano che tu sai.”
“Hai già l’accesso ai fascicoli Top...”
“Minerva, non prendermi in giro. Mi riferisco agli altri, lo sai”

Alla fine l’aveva spuntata. Incredibile. L’accesso alle informazioni 
riservate. Come mai glielo avevano concesso? C’era sicuramente qualcosa sotto, 
avrebbero trovato modo per nascondergliele comunque. Ci avrebbe pensato poi. 
Ora doveva  mettere al sicuro Matteo.

Aveva conosciuto Matteo tre anni prima, all’Area di Ricerca Scientifica e 
Tecnologica di Pasadeena, U.S.A.: si occupava di bioinformatica. 

*3 anni prima, Pasadeena*
“Ricordami che cosa ci andiamo a fare” sbuffò Tebe visibilmente seccata. 
“Io vado a verificare di persona le informazioni dei miei informatori: il prof 
Ulrike, nostro collaboratore, morto improvvisamente, aveva un assistente, 
completamente all’oscuro di noi e dei nostri obiettivi; forse ha i documenti 
del professore, forse no. In ogni caso vanno trovati. E bisogna decidere in che 
modo e da chi far proseguire la ricerca.”
“E io?” 
“Tu mi fai compagnia. E, se necessario, mostri le tette. Non a me, 
ovviamente.” 
“Sei proprio un cretino.”
“Già.”
Non era la prima volta che Passante veniva in visita al centro di ricerca, ma 
ogni volta lo trovava stupefacente. Non si poteva credere che quegli esseri 
così ottusi e primitivi avessero potuto non solo costruire una simile 
meraviglia architettonica, ma anche e soprattutto che potessero avere e 
sviluppare idee innovative e geniali… La ricerca scientifica… incredibile. 
Anche Tebe sembrava ammirata davanti all’immensa costruzione che saliva a 
spirale verso il cielo. 

La segretaria del professor Ulrike aveva gli occhi gonfi, non erano trascorsi 
che pochi giorni dalla disgrazia. “Prego, vi accompagno dal dott. Monte” 
Entrarono in un piccolo studio. Un uomo in camice, in piedi alla scrivania, 
teneva il capo chino su grafici e tabelle. Quando sollevò il viso, Passante 
vide gli occhi più straordinari, dolci e profondi che avesse mai guardato. 
_(Occhi? Quando mai ho guardato gli occhi in un ragazzo? Il sedere, piuttosto, e 
spalle, braccia, schiena…). I_l sorriso che si aprì sul volto dell’uomo fu 
incantevole _(Incantevole? Sorriso? Ma che cosa sto facendo?). _“Piacere, Matteo 
Monte”. “Tebe”. “Passante. Siamo qui per conto  della casa farmaceutica 
Byerdine, a proposito della collaborazione col Professor Ulrike”. “Sì, certo, 
io e il professore lavoravamo insieme alla ricerca sulle emoglobine. E’ stata 
una disgrazia terribile, non mi sono ancora reso conto…” gli occhi gli si erano 
inumiditi  “in ogni caso, credo che sia utile illustrarvi a che punto eravamo 
arrivati dopo l’ultima volta che il Professore vi aveva relazionato. Vado a 
prendere la documentazione.”. 
“Figo. Notato il culo, Passante?” 
“Sì. Ma lascia pure le tette nel ripostiglio, che non ce ne è bisogno.”
“Temi solo la mia concorrenza.”
“Forse.”
 La presentazione fu breve, puntuale, precisa. I risultati preliminari 
andavano nella direzione già ipotizzata da Ulrike, due mesi prima.  
“Da parte nostra, dott.Monte – Passante scandiva le parole con lentezza, 
soppesandole – c’è sicuramente un interesse a proseguire la ricerca senza 
soluzione di continuità e senza interruzione del finanziamento. Naturalmente se 
lei è interessato.” 
“Certamente io sono interessato, tuttavia la Bayerdine aveva un accordo di 
segretezza nominale col Professore e io… “
“…Lei non ha le informazioni per portare avanti autonomamente il lavoro.”
“Diciamo che mi mancano alcuni dettagli, in effetti. Tipo: di che cosa si 
tratta.”  Spalancò un sorriso luminoso, un sorriso che, a guardarlo, ti si 
sarebbe potuto spaccare il cuore (_cuore. spaccare. decisamente c’è qualcosa che 
>non va in me oggi. forse ho influenza). _
“Dr. Monte… l’accordo col Professore si basava su una fiducia reciproca 
maturata sulla base su una conoscenza pluriennale… lei capisce… che… al fine di 
sviluppare una collaborazione come questa… è indispensabile conoscersi meglio. 
Per esempio lei potrebbe…”. Il tono di voce di Passante, in una frazione di 
secondo, si fece allegro: Tebe alzò su di lui lo sguardo, improvvisamente 
allarmata “Lei potrebbe, per esempio, venire a cena con me, stasera”. Tebe lo 
fissò  esterrefatta. Doveva essere impazzito. Sorrideva divertito e fissava 
quel Matteo Monte negli occhi, altrettanto divertiti e luccicanti. Uscirono 
subito dopo lo scambio dei numeri di telefono tra i due uomini. 
“Ma sei impazzito?” Passante continuava a sorridere, compiaciuto. 
“Visto? E senza bisogno di tette.”
“Sei impazzito! Sono anni che ci scartavetri con la tua moralità, e 
professionalità, e serietà e blablablà e ora… che cosa vuoi fare? Vuoi 
portartelo a letto? Un possibile collaboratore? E umano per giunta! Con tutto 
quello che dici degli umani!”
“Ti accompagno a casa o vai da sola, Tebe?”
“Passante!” 
“Quanto la fai lunga, insomma. Devo conoscerlo prima di decidere se metterlo a 
conoscenza di qualcosa, no? È una responsabilità mia.” Continuava a 
sorridere. 
“Come se non avessi già messo a perdere i tuoi collaboratori per essere 
informato su tutti quelli che Ulrike frequentava, figuriamoci un po’, avrai un 
fascicolo personale di Monte in dodici volumi.”
“Può essere…”
“Stai per fare un casino, Passante. E almeno accompagnami a casa, prima di 
cominciare.”


----------



## Markos (5 Novembre 2012)

Siete fantastici/e ragazzi/e mi sono messo a leggere la storia da cima a fondo e mi sta letteralmente acchiappando!!
Attendo fiducioso il seguito...
P.s. Il personaggio di Joey Blow me gusta mucho...
Spero sia destinato ad una sorte lieta...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Novembre 2012)

*Romanzo: faccio collimare Eretteo e cito il Conte...*

Scrivo altre due righe in libertà, però è estremamente necessario mettere qualche punto fermo nella trama...
Altrimenti si rischia l'anarchia...
*

Anno Domini 2030  primo giorno del terzo mese, ore 18:29,  Ixion III*

"Hai finito di sistemare quegli orpelli? Non posso mica restare fermo così fino a stasera sai? Abbiamo così tante cose da fare che non so davvero se due ore ci basteranno!"
"Capo, due ore per trovare un paio di scarpe che siano di suo gradimento dovrebbero essere sufficienti."
"Oronzo caro, il tempo è una cosa così plebea! E, come tutte le cose dei plebei, è sempre così scarsa!"
"Messere, egli è cosa risaputissima che la foggia di codesti calzari è unanimemente stimata la più acconcia ai ricevimenti di gala ed alle quadriglie più gradite alla nobiltà."
Chi si era intromesso, con tutte le dovute cautele, proferendo questa ricercatissima frase, era semplicemente il valletto della scarperìa più rinomata di tutta Ixion III.
Era un ragazzotto grassoccio, dal capo rasato, con lunghi baffi bicolore e il torace scoperto come imponeva la moda di quel trimestre.
Le sue parole non erano né troppo moderne né troppo confidenziali, come imponeva la legge del _Res rei_ introdotta due anni dopo la fondazione della città capitale, ormai erano passati quasi dodici anni e tutti si erano abituati.
Chi avrebbe mai detto che sarebbe stato così facile rivendicare i diritti di possesso su un'intera isola del Mediterraneo?
Eppure la crisi europea del 2012 fece diventare le nazioni del Sud particolarmente affamate d'oro e disposti anche a cedere parte delle loro terre pur di continuare a mantenere il loro obsoleto stato sociale.
 Per 80000 tonnellate di metallo giallo quell'isola fu venduta a _loro_.
Con ciò che aveva guadagnato, quello stato sopravvisse altri tre anni.
Con altre 3000 tonnellate _loro_ comprarono anche tutto il resto.
Ixion era il nome della prima cagnolina della Signora, una terranova, Ixion II fu chiamato il frutto del fugace amore tra la molossoide ed un piccolo levriero italiano di cui la storia non tramanderà mai il nome, ma le cui gesta amatorie mandarono su tutte le furie la Signora.
Ixion II non diede mai alla luce alcun erede, ma, in nome dell'affetto imperituro di cui godeva a lei venne dedicata la nuova capitale, col nome di Ixion III.
La Signora aveva anche un marito che, nonostante le immense ricchezze, non riuscì mai a godere neppure di una frazione dell'amore che la moglie riservava alle sue bestiole.
Lui stesso, il Signore, non solo non ne riservò affatto, di amore intendo, alla consorte, ma, dopo aver fatto approvare una legge che lo consentiva, fece bruciare viva la moglie assieme a Ixion II, la fortunata Ixion I era morta l'anno precedente, nel 2019 e le venne perciò risparmiata una così ingloriosa fine.
Il Signore, che nel frattempo si era fatto proclamare Vice-monomviro, riservando il titolo di Monomviro regnante ad un mezzobusto in porcellana che lo raffiguarava, perchè, si sa, lui era sempre stato un tipo un po' eccentrico, si ritirò nel suo palazzo-tempio a fungere da modello per le statue, rigorosamete scolpite a mano come nei secoli antichi, che avrebbero dovuto rappresentarlo idealmente, in ogni casa dei suoi concittadini.
Morì di dissenteria nel 2021, il suo nome non venne scritto neppure sull'etichetta della compostiera nella quale raggiunse la sua forma più alta e fertile, per tale ragione neppure noi lo citeremo.
Il governo passò quindi nelle mani del Camerlengo e dell'Assemblea del Crivello.
Nessuno aveva mai visto né l'uno Nè i rappresentanti dell'altra, eccezion fatta per il loro Portavoce Generale, Erettéo.

"Eccole, queste sono le uniche calzature con cui non mi vergognerei a farmi vedere in pubblico tra tutte quelle che mi avete fatto provare!" Nestor aveva la voce stanca e soddisfatta di chi terminava, crollando a terra all'ombra del primo albero incrociato dopo mesi, una lunga traversata del deserto.
"Messere, in verità codesto è il primo paio di calzari che la sua riguardevole persona ha avuto la grazia di indossare."
"Ah, sì? Sembrava passata un'eternità... Non pare anche a te Oronzo caro?"
"Ha impiegato esattamente tre minuti e venti secondi, Capo."
"Quanti minuti! Che bello però questo pelo giallo sotto la suola! Ora dobbiamo proprio sbrigarci o faremo tardi!"


*Ore 20:57,  Auditorium principale di Ixion III*

_Le balene geneticamente modificate che pascolavano nel Mediterraneo dovevano essere orgogliose di fornire l'olio profumato che bruciava nei reattori termici della sua Proteus 330 Mark 4!_
A questo pensava Nestor mentre, comodamente seduto nel settore posteriore su quella paglia di riso così croccante e ispida, inalava un po' di vapore saturo proveniente dalla caldaia.
La barbara usanza di bruciare combustibili fossili era finalmente terminata e passata di moda, a onor del vero erano passate di moda anche quasi tutte le riserve planetarie, terminate anch'esse, l'elettricità non era mai stata una valida alternativa per far funzionare i veicoli ed i cavi di alimentazione provocavano frequenti ingarbugliamenti di traffico, per non parlare poi del costo del rame che, da quando era diventato parte essenziale dell'alimentazione delle balene da olio, era arrivato a dei costi esorbitanti, mentre usare i cavi di volgare alluminio era così esteticamente ributtante che nessuno che avesse un minimo di senso estetico avrebbe mai pensato di farlo.
Così l'industria locomoviaria mondiale si era riconvertita all'utilizzo del vapore, ed ora, all'alba del terzo decennio del secolo più moderno di buona parte dei precedenti, tutti i vettori umani e merciportanti erano azionati da termoturbospintori vaporei ad olio di balena profumato.
_La tecnica è superiore in ogni sua forma alla scienza._
Anche a questo stava pensando Nestor, mentre scendeva dalla Proteus poggiando sul lastricato in vera pelle di cetaceo le sue irsute calzature.
Quella sera il Conte avrebbe suonato una puddinga di Bach e Stockhausen per Organo e Theremin, intitolata _Orgel und orgel für orgel._
Lui aveva tutte le registrazioni microcarpìte dei concerti del Conte, su solidi supporti di basalto laserizzato, mica le dozzinali lastre di porfido micronizzate che si vendono per due soldi agli angoli della strada!
Quella era musica e lui, il Conte, ne era il vero ed unico interprete!
Lui non se lo sarebbe perso per nulla al mondo, ed era un peccato che Oronzo non fosse con lui ad apprezzare quell'arte sublime!
Doveva sbrigarsi però, il Conte era sempre puntualissimo, quindi, stando ai suoi calcoli, aveva già perso circa mezz'ora di concerto!
"Menomale che esiste il basalto..." sussurrò mentre si  stava infilando, lentamente, nell'ingresso silenzioso e deserto dell'auditorium.

*Stesso momento, 200 metri più in basso*

"Non hai un gusto diverso dagli altri, perchè dovresti conoscere cose che loro non sanno?" disse Oronzo sputando per terra un brandello di nervo ottico.
Sotto di lui, su un tavolo in pietrarossa, era legato quello che sembrava un essere umano, nudo e ricoperto di sangue.
Le sue gamba sinistra era stata scuoiata, della destra erano rimaste solo le ossa ed i tendini fino al ginocchio.
Due chiodi di metallo blu erano piantati nelle sue tempie e ad essi era attaccata una  catena che fissava la testa al tavolo.
Le braccia erano innaturalmente piegate come se non avessero più ossa al loro interno, allo stesso modo erano le mani, ormai prive dell'estremità delle falangi.
Il naso era ridotto ad una cavità piena di schuma rossa che scoppiettava di tanto in tanto, così come l'occhio sinistro, senza più palpebra, da cui sgorgava un rivolo di sangue e sostanza grigiastra.
Ad Oronzo non era mai piaciuto il sapore di quelle bestie.
Ma loro camminavano su questa terra da lunghissimo tempo, avevano tenuto fra le mani i frammenti dell'Incomprensibile Assoluto, si erano fatti beffe di lui mentre ne usavano il potere: questo era insopportabile.
Mancava poco ormai al ritorno di Rabarbaro: i frammenti erano stati recuperati quasi tutti.
Forse questa bestia sapeva dove era il suo cranio, il _suo_ bellissimo cranio.
"Dàmmi una ragione per lasciarti andare, per favore..."
Portò la mano sinistra su quel volto devastato ed alzò la papebra dell'occhio supersite, vide che si stava muovendo.
_Tanto queste bestie non muoiono mai..._
L'altra mano si avvicinò all'orbita spalancata e coll'indice ricurvo ne estrasse la sferetta molle che vie era contenuta.
_Chissà che sapore ha questa...?_


*Anno Domini 2035, Ixion III*

Mille era nata, Mille sapeva tutto di Oronzo perchè Oronzo era dentro di Lei.
Nestor la guarda stranito, inclinò la testa da un lato e chiese: "Allora tu sei il nuovo Oronzo?"
"No" rispose Mille "Il nuovo Oronzo sei tu."
Con una mano che sembrava avere la consistenza di una medusa  toccò il petto di Nestor, in quel punto la carne si consumò fino ad aprire uno squarcio circolare per tutto lo spessore del torace, così grande che ci poteva passare un pugno.
"Questo per ricordarti quanto sei vuoto."
Nestor non aveva sentito nulla fuorchè un lievissimo tocco gelido.
Si guardò il petto e vide tutti gli organi interni attorno a quella cavità, quasi avessero inserito un cilindro di vetro ad occupare il posto che era del suo cuore.
Alzò poi lo sguardo stupefatto e si voltò verso lo specchio che aveva al suo fianco: attraverso di sé poteva distinguere chiaramente i volti increduli dei gran consiglieri, sia di quelli fisicamente presenti nella sale, sia degli altri che apparivano sotto forma di totem olografici proiettati dai più lontani paesi del pianeta.
Un lacrima scese sul suo volto.
Una sola lacrima, poi un battito di palpebre, poi un altro ancora.
Si voltò di scatto verso Mille e, con un'espressione spaesata ed indecifrabile: "Ma sono bellissimo!" disse,"Grazie Oronzo, sei un tesoro!".
"Ora io sono Mille e tu il mio servo", disse quello che fino a pochi istranti prima era Oronzo.
"_Tutto_ quello che vuoi, mia signora!"
_Tutto..._


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (fine idealmente *spoilerosissima*!!!)
> Tutti i malridotti sueperstiti (quelli che si deciderà di far sopravvivere, almeno) ricercano l'assoluto come arma finale per sconfiggere gli altri.
> Durante l'epica battaglia finale, gli ultimi esemplari delle stirpi riescono a risvegliare l'assoluto, esso però rivela di non essere lui il creatore delle loro razze, ma di essere stato lui stesso creato da loro.
> (Io non sono tuo padre, sono tuo figlio!!!...fico!...)
> L'assoluto esplode, i loro corpi si fondono diventando essi stessi un nuovo assoluto ed il tempo torna indietro per ricominciare tutto dal principio dei tempi (per l'ennesima volta?).


Mi piace l'arrangiamento di Rabarbaro (quando mai il contrario semmai). Siete bravissimi. Rabarbaro però mi ha fatto pensare che sul finale ci si gioca tutto, ma anche che l'assoluto, ammesso che venga adottato, debba essere definito. Cerco di partecipare per quello che posso, senza pretese.



Si, l'assoluto non era quello che tutti credevano.

Nell'immaginario di tutte le stirpi vi era il sentimento comune per cui al di sopra di tutto doveva inevitabilmente esserci qualcuno o qualcosa.

L'assoluto in realtà era un'inconscia visione comune, di una nuova e futura stirpe, distorta dal timore del destino che li attendeva e che tutti alteravano a piacimento per paura della morte.

L'assoluto, che tutte le stirpi bramavano come fonte di salvezza, rappresentava invero la loro fine naturale. Nulla di più.

Come nella teoria del big bang, tutte le stirpi tornano alla loro fonte di origine ed implodono, e fondono, nel processo che darà inizio ad una nuova era dominata da una nuova razza che, come nell'era precedente, subirà mutamenti e alterazioni in maniera del tutto casuale a seconda degli eventi.

Ma non è detto che la storia possa ripetersi. Tra tutte le stirpi, gli umani rappresentavano sicuramente quella degli esseri senzienti più equilibrati è dotati di intelligenza superiore. Tra questi vi era Jon O., scienziato, che da tempo studiava le proprietà mnestiche del dna umano. Lui, che della teoria dell'origine delle razze aveva maturato le sue consapevolezze, sapeva benissimo che gli umani erano la razza geneticamente eletta alla vita, allo stesso modo conosceva le cause dei mutamenti a cui era stata sottoposta per finire divisa in stirpi. Egli tentava di fare qualcosa che non era mai accaduto nell'avvicendarsi delle ere. Sebbene confinatamente al solo destino dell'umanità, tentava con i suoi esperimenti di modificare il passato e il futuro nel tentativo di trasferire il seme della consapevolezza umana ai posteri.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*Commento*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Scrivo altre due righe in libertà, però è estremamente necessario mettere qualche punto fermo nella trama...
> Altrimenti si rischia l'anarchia...
> *
> 
> ...



Ma bravissimo!!!!

Adesso apro un altro 3d e accorpo tutti i pezzi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi piace l'arrangiamento di Rabarbaro (quando mai il contrario semmai). Siete bravissimi. Rabarbaro però mi ha fatto pensare che sul finale ci si gioca tutto, ma anche che l'assoluto, ammesso che venga adottato, debba essere definito. Cerco di partecipare per quello che posso, senza pretese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho messo il tuo scritto come inzio del Romanzo Tradinet.
Mi sembra un ottimissima prefazione.


Perchè non ti occupi tu del libro mutevole del tempo?
Una voce fuori campo.
Il libro è un saggio e chi meglio di te?


Dai dai dai...sono sicura che anche gli altri approvano.
dai dai dai...
non farmi fare la civetta che poi min mi dice di crescere, io rispondo no e tutto il circo.


----------



## Tebina (6 Novembre 2012)

*per tutti e JON*

Mi è venuto in mente.
Se lo scienziato Jon O. fosse la trasposizione umana inconsapevole o consapevole, del libro del tempo?
Mi spiego.
Il libro è la Bibbia delle fate. Ma è anche vivo. E divinatorio.
Ora.
Visto che lui c'è sempre stato ed è iper super magico, potrebbe avere la capacità, nascosta a tutti compreso a Minerva e a i vampiri, di farsi umano, in una specie di...fato.

mettiamola così.
Allo stato attuale fate e umani non ce la possono fare contro i vampirazzi, inutile raccontarcela.
Con l'incognita dormienti poi.
Quindi.
Hanno bisogno di una super arma.
Che è il libro che si fa umano, intervenendo quando necessita, ma non troppo per non cambiare in peggio il futuro.
Con il tempo non si scherza, ma lui è saggio e lo sa.
Jon che ne dici?
E agli altri come sembra?


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho messo il tuo scritto come inzio del Romanzo Tradinet.
> Mi sembra un ottimissima prefazione.
> 
> 
> ...


sì sì, va bene.
ma quando scriviamo un pezzo nuovo va postato deqquà o dellà?


----------



## Tebina (6 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sì sì, va bene.
> ma quando scriviamo un pezzo nuovo va postato deqquà o dellà?


Io direi di postarlo anche qua, così li abbiamo tutti sotto controllo e mi occupo io di spostarli là.

Mi si è inchiodata la bocca tra qui la e qua.


quà quà


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Io direi di postarlo anche qua, così li abbiamo tutti sotto controllo e mi occupo io di spostarli là.
> 
> Mi si è inchiodata la bocca tra qui la e qua.
> 
> ...


cip cip.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> cip cip.



cattivello.
hai subito pensato ad un uccello.

:mrgreen:

Sono una poeta. hai visto che rima?


Abbattetemi stasera.
Ho una cretinite che fa luce.


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cattivello.
> hai subito pensato ad un uccello.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> ...


eh... ma se non stai ferma... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2012)

*nausicaa discussione trama*

Mi sa che mi conviene andare di là e rileggermi tutto epr farmi una idea di come e dove inserire altro.

A quanto ho capito i Dormienti tutti li vogliono super fighi e nobili.
Invece di una instabilità di carattere causata da qualche crisi vi va bene magari che sempre con esperimenti genetici i vampiri (?) abbiano trovato una sostanza in grado di incattivirli? 
Magari l'avevano studiata per portarli dalla loro parte, ma invece come effetto collaterale c'è l'effetto berserk.

Come ormai avrete capito, ho bisogno dell'effetto berserk per sfogare le mie pulsioni omicide


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2012)

*discussione trama (dt) e proposta*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa è l'dea che mi son fatto io...
> Prendetelo come un contributo volante e altamente rigettabile...
> 
> 
> ...



Nonnonnonnonnonnonnonno ti prego nononononono!
Odio 'ste cose...


PROPOSTA.

Visto che siamo tutti così gentili ed educati (tranne io quando sono acidissima, e ne approfitto per esserlo VAFFANCULO) tranne inq ualche caso non stiamo convergendo.

Un sondaggio su alcuni punti della trama? Non vincolante per chi scrive, magari, ma che ci dia una fottuta spintarella a continuare?
io ormai non ho il coraggio di muovermi in nessuna direzione, a parte il porno.

Per esempio:

sondaggio: fate e vampiri inizialmente sono la stessa stirpe?
sondaggio: i dormienti sono frutti di esperimenti genetici o di amori?
sono super fighi e basta o sono instabili berserk e si addormentano epr non esserlo?

Domande a cui rispondere con si o no, e poi ce la sfanghiamo come più ci piace...


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nonnonnonnonnonnonnonno ti prego nononononono!
> Odio 'ste cose...
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sto, però aggoiungerei una domanda.
Io vedo i dormienti come figli di unioni tra fate e vampiri, notoriamente sterili ma...ogni tanto.
Ecco un dormiente.
vampiro certo ma anche magico.
E forse questa sua dualità bene e male li fa impazzire.


Come si fa ad aprire i sondaggi?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io mi affido a voi per la trama.
> vediamo quanti altri volontari scrttori ci sono.
> 
> Possiamo però mettere dei punti fermi.
> ...



Io avrò il potere di entrare in una specie di comunione con tutto ciò che è vivo.
Ho scoperto il mio potere una volta, seduta sotto un alberello, e ritrovandomi in un boschetto... o qualcosa di simile.

Utile per strozzare i nemici con viticci, per schiacciarli sotto sequoie cresciute in pochi istanti, per necrotizzare cellule del corpo (ma ci vuole concentrazione e non ci riesco mai in combattimento)

Questo potere mi sarà utile per studiare Seth.

A seconda di quello che si stabilirà per i Dormienti scoprirò che... appunto, dipende.

All'inizio, seguendo la mia idea di trama, per me Seth non si era dovuto addormentare, e non andava in berserk, perchè aveva il dna di fate vampiri e uomini, mentre gli altri Dormienti solo di fata-vampiro o uomo-vampiro.

ma saprò adattarmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sto, però aggoiungerei una domanda.
> *Io vedo i dormienti come figli di unioni tra fate e vampiri, notoriamente sterili ma...ogni tanto.
> Ecco un dormiente.
> vampiro certo ma anche magico.
> ...



La vedevo proprio così!
Avevo aggiunto l'armonia iniziale pensando all'assoluto, e a come la sua perdita avesse rotto l'equilibrio.


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2012)

a me va bene tutto. basta che nessuno si scopi matteo :mrgreen: :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

La società segreta? 
Solo umani? 
E l'assoluto? 
Jon/Libro è necessario per risvegliarlo? 
Mille lo sa perché è nata da Rabarbaro e lo sta cercando pur non conoscendone la forma attuale?


----------



## Tebina (6 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> a me va bene tutto. basta che nessuno si scopi matteo :mrgreen: :mrgreen::mrgreen:


uffa che noia che sei


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> La società segreta?
> Solo umani?
> E l'assoluto?
> Jon/Libro è necessario per risvegliarlo?
> Mille lo sa perché è nata da Rabarbaro e lo sta cercando pur non conoscendone la forma attuale?



:scared:

ti è chiappata la domandite?


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> uffa che noia che sei


lo so :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*ma come si fa ad aprire un sondaggio?*

ecco.
Chi me lo spiega?


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> ti è chiappata la domandite?


Dovresti essere contenta di tanta partecipazione. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Novembre 2012)

*(dt)*

per i sondaggi serve un nuovo 3d... l'opzione appare sotto al riquadro per il testo.

quindi, per ogni sondaggio servirebbe una nuova discussione.
Andrebbero quindi tenuti al minimo, solo quando siamo bloccati...


----------



## JON (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente.
> Se lo scienziato Jon O. fosse la trasposizione umana inconsapevole o consapevole, del libro del tempo?
> Mi spiego.
> Il libro è la Bibbia delle fate. Ma è anche vivo. E divinatorio.
> ...


Jon O. come una sorta di ologramma?

Visto che l'assoluto rapresenterebbe un semidio, mi pare un adattamento indovinato. Ma questo costringerebbe a rivedere meglio le funzioni del Libro. In ogni caso, se il Libro è il depositario del segreto delle origini e dei tempi allora credo sia meglio come dici tu, dato che meglio rappresenta la conoscenza.

Il fatto è che mal digerisco il fantasy, per questo immaginavo la figura dello scienziato. Almeno rendiamolo consapevole Jon O./Libro 

Purtroppo ho poco tempo, soprattutto ultimamente, e la mia frequentazione è mordi e fuggi. Cercherò di partecipare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

*beh... ci provo anche io*

vedete voi cosa farne.

New York 07:00 AM
Doveva stare calma.
Le notizie che arrivavano dal vecchio continente erano pessime... ma almeno lì erano in tanti.
Poi era giunto l'ordine: attacco.
Non aveva avuto altri dettagli, non sapeva quali fossero gli equilibri all'interno del consiglio.
Fece passare il minuscolo drone attraverso la grata ed aspettò che finisse il giro di ispezione prima di issarsi fuori dal tombino.
Lo richiuse velocemente e si rifugiò nella penombra. 
Sorrise. 
Le piaceva girare per le fogne, perchè lì trovava spesso qualche succhiasangue in cerca di riparo dal sole e poteva farlo a pezzi senza sollevare
vespai. Come quel mattino. 
Aveva individuato la bat-area grazie alle informazioni hackerate sul server della Morgue: 
quando si trova una puttana stecchita per terra, il massimo dell'informazione è il certificato di morte redatto da un patologo per telefono, 
con tutto quello che succede in questa dannata città.
5 certificati di morte per attacco cardiaco in 5 notti erano un ottimo indizio. 
Era quasi sicuramente un maschio poco esperto, nessun succhia anziano si sarebbe accontentato di vittime malate e poco nutrite.
Quindi la sera prima aveva pattugliato la zona con i suoi droni a visione notturna e aveva visto dove si nascondeva,
prima dell'alba si era calata nella fogna, aveva cercato la cassa piena di terra dove dormiva e lo aveva aspettato.
Fortunatamente l'attesa era stata breve perchè i lunghi vermi che agitavano la terra all'interno della cassa la rendevano nervosa.
A Tebe sarebbero piaciuti naturalmente.
Dopo poco aveva avvertito il calo della temperatura e si era preparata, schiacciata contro la parete dietro la curva a gomito,i sensi all'erta.
Anche un succhia in erba può essere pericoloso, mai sottovalutarli.
Quello che vide entrare era un tipo alto, con un groviglio di capelli rossastri sporchi, vestito in modo dozzinale, 
non era il succhia individuato con i droni.
Mentre la sua mente registrava questa informazione la sua mano sinistra aveva già azionato la frusta, avvinghiandolo per il collo e costringendolo a girarsi, 
con l'altra mano lanciava il pugnale d'argento a trafiggergli il cuore.
Non era finita e lo sapeva.
Si tuffò di lato appena in tempo: lì dove un secondo prima c'era la sua testa, una mano ad artiglio aveva appena sfondato la parete di cemento.
Terminando la capriola dietro la cassa, Sbriciolata tirò fuori l'ultimo giocattolo inventato da Monsieur Madeleine, il Piccolo Sole. 
Era apparentemente una biglia di metallo, ma premendo il pulsante che sporgeva dalla superfice, 
in due millisecondi raggiungeva la temperatura di una lancia termica.
Premette il pulsante e la scagliò in mezzo agli occhi della creatura, la biglia passò la scatola cranica da parte a parte lasciandosi dietro un foro perfetto, 
leggermente fumante e continuò la sua traiettoria scavando un piccolo tunnel nella parete di fronte.
Uhm, poco male... Monsieur le aveva detto che si sarebbe autodistrutta rapidamente.
Si avvicinò ai resti dei due succhia, si sarebbero dissolti da lì a poco e doveva cercare dei segni, 
una cicatrice o un tatuaggio che indicassero la famiglia di appartenenza,quella sera avrebbe inviato i dati all'archivio centrale.
Mentre tornava verso casa pensò che questa volta Minerva sarebbe stata contenta del suo rapporto: 
l'ultima operazione non le era piaciuta... era stata troppo... plateale, ecco.
Aveva fatto un casino, tagliato a fette 4 succhia in mezzo alla strada sotto gli occhi arrossati di un barbone che fortunatamente era troppo ubriaco 
anche per capire che lei gli aveva salvato la vita. 
Meno male che la Sacerdotessa avesse un debole per lei: 
dubitava che un altro guardiano al posto suo non sarebbe stato rimosso e riportato a Era a potare i funghi.  
Arrivata a casa calciò via gli stivali e cominciò a riempire la vasca da bagno. Versò dentro l'acqua qualche goccia del preparato di Tebe.
Tebe, stasera era la seconda volta che pensava a lei. 
Così diversa da lei,così delicata, eterea, con quell'assurda passione per i colori a pastello... 
e la sua totale ignoranza sulle armi e tecniche di combattimento.
Ma era pur sempre sua cugina, pensò sospirando, e in fondo...
Le sue piccole ali rosso intenso cominciarono a muoversi, liberate dalle cinghie delle fondine e, prima di entrare nella vasca,
Sbriciolata ammirò soddisfatta nello specchio lo sferzare sinuoso della propria coda.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sto, però aggoiungerei una domanda.
> Io vedo i dormienti come figli di unioni tra fate e vampiri, notoriamente sterili ma...ogni tanto.
> Ecco un dormiente.
> vampiro certo ma anche magico.
> ...


nuova discussione e in basso contrassegni:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco.
> Chi me lo spiega?


fatto + in basso 

http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...apitolo-zero?p=1027928&viewfull=1#post1027928


----------



## passante (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> uffa che noia che sei


mi farò perdonare scrivendo una pagina horror-splatter. e una porno-etero. ammesso che mi ricordi a sufficienza come funzionava... non ci giurerei in effetti :singleeye: forse era  una cosa tipo: "svitati le tette e voltati" (cit.). :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mi farò perdonare scrivendo una pagina horror-splatter. e una porno-etero. ammesso che mi ricordi a sufficienza come funzionava... non ci giurerei in effetti :singleeye: forse era  una cosa tipo: "svitati le tette e voltati" (cit.). :mrgreen::carneval:



UAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAH!
Dio santo sono morta!


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> fatto + in basso
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...apitolo-zero?p=1027928&viewfull=1#post1027928



grazie quibb!


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Vi avverto non provate a scrivere un cazzo perchè adesso inserisco joey blow nell'area fate e vampiri e mi sento molto splatter e cattiva quindi.
Mollatemi.


----------



## erab (8 Novembre 2012)

Non vorrei sembrare petulante, so che avete cose più importanti da fare, ma io e Fight 
saremmo ancora in quel di Johannesburg.
No dico.... Johannesburg..... ce né di posti al mondo....... dobbiamo proprio starcene 
a Johannesburg? non Maui.... non Bora Bora.... non Phuket.... Johannesburg!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrare petulante, so che avete cose più importanti da fare, ma io e Fight
> saremmo ancora in quel di Johannesburg.
> No dico.... Johannesburg..... ce né di posti al mondo....... dobbiamo proprio starcene
> a Johannesburg? non Maui.... non Bora Bora.... non Phuket.... Johannesburg!!!


Stai calmo pure tu.
A cuccia!

:incazzato:


----------



## erab (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai calmo pure tu.
> A cuccia!
> 
> :incazzato:



ok.... ma ricordati che mi ci hai costretto tu.....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrNZ-qod3eg


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2012)

Ho fatto qualche aggiunta e modifica. E' pieno di forzature e necessità di ordine. Da qualche parte bisogna iniziare, fate tutti gli aggiustamenti che volete. Anzi, dovete farlo, io ho poco tempo da dedicare.




PROLOGO

Si, l'Assoluto non era quello che tutti credevano.

Nell'immaginario di tutte le stirpi vi era il sentimento comune per cui al di sopra di tutto doveva inevitabilmente esserci qualcuno o qualcosa.

L'Assoluto in realtà era un'inconscia visione comune, di una nuova e futura stirpe, distorta dal timore del destino che li attendeva e che tutti alteravano a piacimento per paura della morte. Tutte le stirpi lo bramavano come fonte di salvezza, invero rappresentava la loro fine naturale. Nulla di più. Allo stesso tempo era temuto poichè libero da relazioni che potessero condizionarlo. Tutti lo identificavano in un misterioso Libro che idolatravano come un Dio.

Come nella teoria del big bang, tutte le stirpi collassano, implodono e fondono, nel processo che darà inizio ad una nuova era dominata da una nuova razza che, come nell'era precedente, subirà mutamenti e alterazioni in maniera del tutto casuale a seconda degli eventi.

Ma non è detto che la storia possa ripetersi. Tra tutte le stirpi, gli umani rappresentavano sicuramente quella degli esseri senzienti più equilibrati è dotati di intelligenza superiore. Tra questi vi era Jon O., scienziato, che da tempo studiava le proprietà mnestiche del dna umano. Lui, che della teoria dell'origine delle razze aveva maturato le sue consapevolezze, sapeva benissimo che gli umani erano la razza geneticamente eletta alla vita, allo stesso modo conosceva le cause dei mutamenti a cui era stata sottoposta per finire divisa in stirpi. Egli tentava di fare qualcosa che non era mai accaduto nell'avvicendarsi delle ere. Sebbene confinatamente al solo destino dell'umanità, tentava con i suoi esperimenti di modificare il passato e il futuro nel tentativo di trasferire il seme della consapevolezza umana ai posteri.

La terra del 2035 era diversa da com'era stata solo venti anni prima. La decadenza economica iniziata allora aveva privato il genere umano di ogni aspettativa. Ma lo spirito temerario e il bisogno di nuove ideologie che fungessero da motore per la sopravvivenza della razza, spinse la ricerca scientifica alla sperimentazione invasiva sulla vita e sulle caratteristiche fisiche umane volte a favorire una eventuale migrazione verso altri mondi. Il superuomo.

Nessuno si aspettava gli effetti collaterali che quelle sperimentazioni svilupparono. Agire sulle capacità fisiche dell'uomo senza il minimo riguardo per mente e psiche fu l'errore di fondo di quegli studi. A dire il vero, quella di trascurare il rapporto mente e corpo, fu la dimostrazione della presunzione umana riguardo le proprie capacità intellettive. Il risultato fu devastante, le terapie generarono insania e strani comportamenti di sostentamento che molto assomigliavano al cannibalismo conosciuto. Ma non era solo questo, osservando le vittime, umane e non di questi nuovi esseri, queste apparivano come "svuotate".

I nuovi umani, sfuggiti al controllo, vennero banditi e cacciati come bestie. Ma il loro istinto di sopravvivenza era umano e amplificato dalle loro sovrumane capacità. Si raggrupparono e formarono caste in tutto il mondo. Nel momento in cui iniziavano a formare il proprio tessuto sociale, la propria stirpe, non erano più dei cannibali. Erano esseri che si nutrivano di altri esseri, diversi da loro. Erano i Grigi, come li chiamavano gli umani. Come tutti gli altri però temevano quell'Assoluto di cui tutti parlavano e paradossalmente questo li faceva apparire più umili dei loro stessi creatori.


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

*Romanzo-tebe*

*Parigi,
h 22 e 30*

Erano due giorni che Joey Blow seguiva la dottoressa della Morgue.
E non aveva ancora capito come quella tipa dall'aria delicata e fatesca centrasse con i suoi cadaveri top secret.
Ma ancora meno capiva il perchè dell'esistenza di una sotto struttura assolutamente segreta chiamata Ghost.
Swot da Berlino continuava a lavorare per forzare e trovare informazioni ma niente. Niente di niente.
Incredibile. Nessuno era mai riuscito a metterlo in difficoltà.
E i sensi di Joey urlavano pericolo.
ma pericolo di che? In quei due giorni in cui l'aveva seguita lei non aveva mai avuto un comportamento strano.
Anzi.
Piuttosto normale in verità.
Eppure qualcosa gli diceva che no. Non guardava nella maniera giusta forse. O era solo questione di tempo.
Comunque lui era in aspettativa e il tempo non gli mancava.
Guardò l'ora. Quasi le undici.
La dottoressa era in casa ormai da due ore e sicuramente non sarebbe più uscita. Doveva assolutamente entrare nel suo appartamento ma era impossibile farlo di giorno e quella sembrava una suora. Almeno in quei due giorni.
Sarebbe tornato la sera dopo.
Stava per andarsene quando qualcosa attirò la sua attenzione, nell'ombra in fondo alla strada.
Non un movimento o una figura, più che altro una sensazione. Un qualcosa che. Aggrottò le sopracciglia cercando di guardare oltre il buio.
Niente. Poca gente a sfidare il gelo. Tutti o quasi rintanati nei locali.
Luci soffuse. Che mandavano bagliori tremolanti nell'aria resa spessa dal freddo.
Non notava nulla ma la sensazione non cessava. Anzi. Aumentava facendogli letteralmente accapponare la pelle.
Fece un passo indietro, nascondendosi totalmente.
Il suo istinto gli gridava pericolo.
Passarono i secondi. I minuti. 
Joey Blow fissava il punto nero dall'altra parte della strada e niente si muoveva.
Forse non c'era nessuno e lui si stava immaginando le cose.
No.
C'era qualcuno nel buio. Lo sentiva. Non si immaginava un cazzo niente.
L'aria gelida gli feriva narici e gola ogni volta che respirava.





Continuo dopo


----------



## Tebina (8 Novembre 2012)

sto continuando a scrivere ma nel frattempo.

I lupi mannari li mettiamo?


----------



## MillePensieri (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> sto continuando a scrivere ma nel frattempo.
> 
> I lupi mannari li mettiamo?


Basta non ritrovarsi a gestire troppe fazioni o razze diverse.

Non so, stabiliamo la fauna del romanzo?


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Basta non ritrovarsi a gestire troppe fazioni o razze diverse.
> 
> Non so, stabiliamo la fauna del romanzo?



io sinceramente non li metterei.

Mi basta la fauna che già c'è.
Giusto per mettere un punto fermo almeno sulle razze.


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

*Romanzo continuazione*



Tebe ha detto:


> *Parigi,
> h 22 e 30*
> 
> Erano due giorni che Joey Blow seguiva la dottoressa della Morgue.
> ...


*Stesso momento*


Tebe sentiva una specie di spiffero gelido sulle braccia.
Mmmhhhh...aveva dimenticato qualche finestra aperta?
Era in dormiveglia. Rannicchiata sotto un piumone fatto direttamente ad Era, una nuvola praticamente. Leggero. Impalpabile. Caldo. Avvolgente.
In sottofondo la tv ologramma mandava un qualche programma di musica, che le accarezzava le orecchie.
Le sue ali libere fremettero di piacere. Che sballo sentire l'aria calda toccarle. Che indicibile piacere.
Si accoccolò meglio sotto il piumone, senza aprire gli occhi.
Voleva dormire. E ci stava quasi riuscendo...si...sonno...ecco....
Lo spiffero sembrava diventato un tocco.
tebe scatto fuori dal piumone volando veloce sopra il letto.
Si guardò intorno scandagliando in un nano secondo la stanza.
Un lampo di magia troppo breve perchè un succhia potesse avvertirlo, e che le aveva dato la conferma che in casa non c'era nessuno.
Tornò a terra e si guardò il braccio destro.
Niente naturalmente. Cosa pensava di trovarci, un tatuaggio fosforescente? la faccia di Minerva che le diceva, Tebe quand'è che cresci?
Andò in cucina a farsi qualcosa di caldo.
Era troppo stressata. Sentiva succhia dappertutto. 
Se almeno il libro si fosse deciso a parlare. A scrivere qualsiasi cosa. Quell'attesa era snervante.
Dieci minuti dopo, in canotta senza maniche e un paio di morbidi pantaloni banchi alla giapponese, sfidò il gelo notturno e andò a bersi la sua miscela di erbe eraniane sul terrazzo.
Faceva davvero, davvero freddo e senza le magiche erbe della tisana di Lunapiena, una guaritrice di Era, probabilmente sarebbe congelata in tempo zero. Così invece, per almeno un altra ora, poteva sfidare il gelo anche del polo nord, vestita solo di. Niente.
bevve un sorso. Bevve ancora, appoggiandosi sul muretto in pietra a ringhiera, sbirciando sotto.
La strada era  deserta. Poca luce dai lampioni ad energia solare, mentre molta dalle olopubblicità che sparavano nel buio in maniera  sguaiata.
Vide un gruppo di quattro ragazzi uscire da un locale ridendo, mentre fuochi  di musica rotolavano per strada, per poi spegnersi alla chiusura della porta.
Li seguì con sguardo pigro. Sorridendo.
Com'erano carini i giovani umani. Ma perchè a Min non piacevano? Ma cosa le piaceva?
Continuò a seguire con lo sguardo i quattro ragazzi, che ridevano, si davano pacche sulle spalle e barcollavano un pochino.
Chiuse gli occhi annusando l'aria.
Nel mondo umano i due  sensi, udito e olfatto, erano molto sviluppati delle fate e lei potè sentire l'odore di Vodka, fragole fresche, lime, zucchero di canna. Sorrise di più. Quanto le piacevano le fragole.
Il sorriso le si gelò sul viso.
Mischiato all' odore di alcol e fragole ce n'era anche un altro.
Aprì gli occhi fissando la strada. I ragazzi erano in pericolo.
Li vicino c'era un maledetto succhia, e visto che si arrischiava a cibarsi in maniera così barbara era sicuramente  giovane. O un reietto.
Tornò in casa, corse in camera, si infilò un paio di scarpe, prese la sua frusta e una manciata di droni che Sbriciolata non le faceva mai mancare.
In un minuto era in strada, giusto in tempo per vedere il primo ragazzo quasi svoltare l'angolo.


Joey Blow decise di usare un pò di tecnologia non convenzionale. Ovvero quella che gli passava Swot. Che ovviamente era illegale.
Era certo che nell'ombra, in quell'angolo della strada ci fosse qualcosa. Non qualcuno. _Qualcosa._
Senza nessun  movimento del suo corpo, davanti agli occhi apparvero due lenti olografiche, ed immediatamente ebbe una chiara visione notturna, compreso l'angolo buio di svolta della strada.
Non vide nulla.
Respirò l'aria gelida sobbalzando quasi al rumore improvviso di musica, che aveva squarciato come una zampata l'immobilità della notte. Si girò girò e vide quattro ragazzi uscire ridendo da un locale, camminare un pò barcollanti verso...
Joey tornò a guardare l'angolo. Vide un movimento. Veloce. Umano. Ne era sicuro. Non era un cane randagio. 
Sentì il cuore accelerare i battiti e il suo corpo tendersi nell'adrenalina.
Ormai il suo istinto suonava come una sirena impazzita.
Non capiva ma sentiva che c'era qualcosa che non andava proprio. E che quei ragazzi erano in pericolo.
_Morte._
Uscì dall'ombra sfoderando la sua pistola modificata. Diede un ultima occhiata al piano della dottoressa e la vide guardare i ragazzi.
Vide il sorriso spegnersi. Diventare preoccupato. E fissare pure lei la fine della strada.
Il metallo nelle sue mani sembrava vivo.
Gli sembrava una situazione strana. Irreale.
Cominciò a vedere tutto al rallentatore. Vide la dottoressa sparire dalla sua visuale. Girò la testa verso i ragazzi in un tempo che gli sembrò assurdamente lungo.
Li vide muoversi lenti. Ridendo. Si girò ancora e vide la patologa uscire dal portone vestita in uno strano modo. Strano perchè considerato che erano due gradi sottozero lei era in canottiera rosa senza maniche e un paio di pantaloni larghi tipo quelli dei lottatori giapponesi, ma la cosa più strana fu vederla lanciare in aria una manciata di piccole sfere, che subito sparirono.
Joey le riconobbe all'istante. Droni. Droni di ricerca. Swot li aveva bollati così ma non aveva capito cosa ricercassero, non aveva mai visto nulla di simile e lo teneva come un gadget inutile con cui far giocare il suo ratto domestico, un robo di tre chili geneticamente modificato.
Lui invece lo aveva studiato a lungo, obbedendo come sempre al suo istinto, ma alla fine si era arreso.
Sembrava davvero solo un gadeget inutile.
Invece no.
Cercavano davvero qualcosa. E quel qualcosa era lo stesso che aveva percepito lui senza qui droni.
Riusci solo a pensare che qualsiasi cosa ci fosse dentro quel cazzo di vicolo lui l'avrebbe vista.
Appena lei lo superò il tempo cominciò a scorrere normale.


-Hei ragazzi!- li chiamò Tebe
Loro si fermarono, continuando a ridere -Hai bisogno _fata_?- le disse quello che sembrava più grande scoppiando a ridere insieme ai suoi amici.
Tebe alzò per un istante gli occhi al cielo. Forse aveva ragione Minerva. Gli umani non erano per nulla carini, ma continuò  a  camminare verso di loro - Volevo  avvertirvi che quel vicolo non porta da nessuna parte e ci sono dei lavori. E' pericoloso.-
-Lo sappiamo ma la natura chiama.- altro scoppio di risa.
tebe non capì la battuta. Che natura poteva chiamare quattro ragazzi dentro un vicolo buio?
Uno, quello dall'aria più sfrontata si toccò il pacco - Dobbiamo sgonfiare la pompa bella. Vuoi un disegnino? Magari potresti darci pure una mano.-
Tebe sentì la frusta di energia vibrare. Una bella frustata cadauno gliel' avrebbe data volentieri ma sentiva i succhia diventare impazienti. Avrebbero attaccato entro breve, incuranti di tutto.
I droni di Sbriciolata ne avevano individuati due. Esattamente nel vicolo. Affamati. Poco lucidi. E giovani.
Pericolosi ma facili da abbattere. Anche per lei.
-Per essere dei ragazzini siete un pò maleducati.- la voce dal lieve accento tedesco ebbe il potere di fare zittire tutti.
tebe si voltò verso l'uomo.
Oh no. Ci mancava solo il testosteronico pronto a menare le mani. Cazzo. E aveva pure degli strani occhiali ad ologramma per la visione notturna.
Ecco. Un fissato. Un giustiziere della notte svitato e magari fatto di qualche droga sintetica.
Poteva usare la magia, ipnotizzarlo e spedirlo a casa a dormire, ma non c'era tempo. 
Vide con la coda dell'occhio uno dei ragazzi cominciare a tirare giù la cerniera dei jeans pronto a svuotare la pompa.
Ed entrare nel vicolo.
-Merda.- disse Tebe. Al quel tizio avrebbe pensato dopo.
La sua frusta di energia si liberò nell'aria in un lampo blu cobalto mentre con la mano libera fece un gesto verso i ragazzi i quali un minuto dopo ripresero in silenzio a camminare dalla parte opposta del vicolo.

Joey Blow rimase un attimo interdetto alla vista della frusta. 
Frusta? C'era il circo? La patologa aveva una doppia vita?
Accantonò ogni domanda, prese la sua arma in mano e si infilò nel vicolo pure lui.
E quello che vide riuscì per un attimo a stupirlo.
C'erano due uomini. Uomini? Si sembravano uomini ma la sua mente urlava no. Un gigantesco no. un no irrazionale. Potevano essere solo uomini. Che altro?
_Vampiri_
-Toglietevi di li, alzatevi, mani in alto. SUBITO!- gli urlò.
Teneva la pistola puntata al cranio di entrambi, inginocchiati in terra, chini sul corpo del ragazzo che sembrava immobile.
Non capiva cosa stessero facendo, sembrava  che lo..mordessero.
_vampiri._
Non diede un secondo avvertimento. Sparò direttamente in testa al primo e prima ancora che il corpo cadesse in avanti per il rimbombo sparò all'altro.
-Metti via quell'arma! Chi cazzo sei, il vendicatore solitario?-
Lui fissò la patologa, visibilmente arrabbiata. -Non disturbarti a ringraziarmi. Bella frusta.-
-Ringraziarti?- rispose tebe- Ringraziarti di che, di avere sparato in pieno centro a parigi?-
Lui era sempre più stupito. Quella li lo stava cazziando? Lei. Cazziava. Lui?
La ignorò e si avvicinò al groviglio di corpi. Allontanò con un calcio il primo cadavere, che rotolò scomposto sull'asfalto umido.
nella fioca luce vide la faccia spappolata dal foro di uscita e...zanne?
Ignorò anche quello.
Si chinò verso il ragazzo, gli toccò la giugulare ma. Niente. Nessun battito.
-Togliti di lì.- gli intimò Tebe alle sue spalle.
-Sei un pò troppo chiacchiera per i miei gusti.-
-Ti sto dando un avvertimento da amica. Ti conviene davvero toglierti di li.-
Joey riguadagnò la posizione eretta, guardandola.-Credo sia morto.-
-Questo è quello che pensi tu.- rispose lei con una strana luce negli occhi.
-Non è che lo penso io. E' scientificamente provato che se un cuore non batte si è morti.-
Mentre lo diceva però, sentiva che...forse...
Si girò a guardare il cadavere del ragazzo. E poi quello dei due uomini a cui aveva sparato.
Vide uno di loro muoversi. 
Muoversi?
No. Non era possibile. Forse uno spasmo post mortem.
Un altro movimento. la mano.
No. Si stava immaginando tutto.
Anche l'altro si stata muovendo.
Fece un passo indietro.
-Che cazzo è?-
Si affiancò a Tebe che faceva schioccare la frusta in maniera minacciosa.
-Vuoi davvero saperlo? Ma si, te lo dico, tanto poi ti resetto la memoria...-
-resetti la memoria?- vide il primo a cui aveva sparato rialzarsi improvvisamente. Del cranio sfondato nemmeno l'ombra.
Gli sparò di nuovo, in pieno petto. Vide quel corpo assorbire il colpo con un lieve sussulto. Lo vide ridere. Zanne. 
-Che cosa sono...-
-Vampiri.-
Blow cominciò a sudare leggermente -D'accordo. Si uccidono con croci, paletti e acqua benedetta? perchè se la tua risposta è  si non sono attrezzato.- 
tebe si girò un istante a guardarlo.
Non stava avendo una reazione umana normale. Certo. era stupito. probabilmente spaventato. Ma era decsamente calmo per la situazione. Come se...



Continuo.


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

va bene, ma nel frattempo vale sempre il "chi s'azzarda a scrivere peste lo colga, uno stormo di piccioni lo scagazzi sulla giacca buona e sabato sera faccia cilecca" o no?  

non vorrei rischiare (più che altro per sabato sera :mrgreen.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Novembre 2012)

Essendo io vegatariano farò la vittima umana ma almeno fatemi succhiare da una donna.. 

anche da comparsa va bene lo stesso :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, ma nel frattempo vale sempre il "chi s'azzarda a scrivere peste lo colga, uno stormo di piccioni lo scagazzi sulla giacca buona e sabato sera faccia cilecca" o no?
> 
> 
> non vorrei rischiare (più che altro per sabato sera :mrgreen.



cazzo! Scusa mi ero dimenticata di ritirare la minaccia, al limite aggiustiamo dopo eventuali salti temporali.

sabato sera eh?


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo! Scusa mi ero dimenticata di ritirare la minaccia, al limite aggiustiamo dopo eventuali salti temporali.
> 
> sabato sera eh?




 che poi è domani 

_edit: passante e matteo _


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Novembre 2012)

mortacci ma quanto scrivete:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Novembre 2012)

tebe, ti assomiglia?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> View attachment 5977 tebe, ti assomiglia?



da fata?
Mmmmhhhhhhhhh no.
Vedo il mio avatar con i capelli neri e lunghi, tutti pari. Lisci. Con frangia spessa. Bocca rosa e super carnosa. Occhi grandi e naso piccolo.



Uguale a me proprio:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

questa si avvicina molto alla Tebe fata che vedo nella mia testa.


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

penso sia arrivata l'ora di fare un pò di sesso con la mia "risvegliata" 

Hmmm! Quasi quasi butto già due righe


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Novembre 2012)

nuovo capitolo quasi pronto


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Manaus, una settimana dopo il risveglio.

Era passata una settimana dal giorno in cui lei si era risvegliata.
Una settimana che lei aveva passato ad ascoltare. Ascoltare lui.
Aveva voluto che gli raccontasse tutto quello che era accaduto nel mondo durante i pochi decenni in cui lei aveva dormito.
Internet la incuriosiva. Il giorno in cui lei scelse di dormire i computer erano grandi come armadi e occupavano stanze intere e rasentavano appena la potenza del
laptop sul suo tavolino.
Era affamata di sensazioni, odori, sapori.
Avevano passato la serata girando per le vie affollate di Manaus, avevano mangiato in uno di quei tipici ristoranti brasiliani in cui servono il rodizo e lui aveva sorriso
quando, facendogli l'occhiolino divertita, disse al cameriere che petendeva che la carne fosse..........al sangue.
Erano da poco rientrati in casa e lei s'infilo subito sotto la doccia mentre lui si mise a leggere le ultime recensioni sull'uscita di BiteFight.
I fan erano impazziti e le vendite non accennavano a calare.
Si voltò non appena la sentì entrare nella stanza.
Immersa nella penombra della stanza illuminata solo dal chiarore dello schermo del suo laptop e dalle luci che entravano dalla finestra, lei era lì, che lo guardava
completamente nuda mentre si asciugava i lunghi capelli corvini, il suo corpo dalla pelle ambrata, tipico delle ragazze del luogo.
"Non mi piaci così" disse lui.
"Ma dai, eppure l'ho visto come hai guardato quella ragazza al ristorante stasera, guarda sono tale quale a lei" disse lei cercando di sembrare un pò offesa ma riuscendoci in parte tradita dal 
sorrisetto che le se stava formando sulle labbra.
"Si è vero, era molto bella, ma ti preferisco nella tua forma naturale"
"No, nella mia forma naturale non ti piacerei, eppure mi ci hai vista, oppure stai cercando di dirmi che mentre dormivo i tuoi gusti sono cambiati e adesso sei attratto da canini sporgenti e artigli ?"
"Sai cosa voglio dire"
"Ma dai, posso essere quello che vuoi. Che ne dici di questa ?" disse lei cominciando a trasformarsi lentamente "L'ho vista l'altro giorno quando su quella magia che chiamate internet ho deciso di aggiornarmi anche su altre abitudini. Sembra che sia la star del momento, pare si chiami Belladonna".
"Continuo a preferirti nella forma che avevi quando ti ho incontrata".
"Non ti piaccio neanche così" le disse una Marilyn Monroe completamente nuda.
"Si così saresti perfetta per cantarmi Happy Birthday al mio compleanno, ma stasera voglio la ragazza dei capelli rossi che ho conosciuto anni fa"
"Uff" disse Marilyn in un imbronciato divertito sedendosi sul letto e abbracciandosi uno dei cuscin"stai invecchiando".
"Già" disse lui chiudendo il suo laptop e raggiungendo sul letto quella che nel frattempo era diventata la lei che aveva sempre conosciuto, "però qualcosa ho imparato invecchiando"
"E cosa ?" lo sfido lei.
"Immagina" le rispose lui chiudendole gli occhi dolcemente.....


.Immagina di entrare in una stanza, che tu non puoi vedere, perchè sei bendata. Però puoi sentire gli odori di questa stanza; puoi sentire gli aromi che io ho scelto.
 Ho scelto anche la musica che senti. Tu sei vestita e sei condotta da me e hai un solo grande potere: la parola. Tu dici una parola, una sola, e tutto si fermerà ti
 toglierò la benda, ti dirò ciao, ma non saprai mai che cosa ti avrei fatto. Piano piano, guidandoti ti conduco vicino al letto, ma non ti ci faccio sedere,
 voglio che rimani in piedi. Ti aiuto a togliere la giacca che porti. Poi, da dietro, muovendoti i capelli da un lato e giocando con le mie labbra sul tuo collo, 
comincio a sbottonarti la camicietta, al terzo o al quarto bottone la mia voce calda ti sussurra all'orecchio: Buona.....stai buona, Ti tolgo la camicietta e ti giro 
intorno. Tu sei li, completamente all'oscuro, l'unica presenza che senti è la mia. Le mie mani passano leggere sul tuo seno ancora dentro al reggiseno, si soffermano 
per un secondo o due a sentire i capezzoli attraverso il tessuto del reggiseno, scendono sui tuoi fianchi, fino ad arrivare alla tua gonna. Un leggero movimento sulla 
lampo e lentamente la gonna comincia a scivolare sulle tua gambe. Piano piano la faccio scendere a rivelare il tuo intimo, le tue gambe inguainate in quelle calze che
 porti. Dolcemente ti faccio alzare i piedi, prima uno e poi l'altro e anche la gonna è andata. Ora ti faccio sdraiare sul letto. Le lenzuola sono soffici, ti 
avvolgono, ma tu non puoi vederle puoi solo sentirne il tessuto attraverso la tua pelle. Ti chiedi cosa stò facendo in quel momento, ma tu sai che se parli tutto si 
fermerà, e quindi attendi, fra la voglia e il timore. Mi senti vicino a te, la mia voce calda, di nuvo che ti sussura all'orecchio: Sono qui. E poi qualcosa tocca le 
tue labbra, ma non riesci a capire cosa sia; non sono labbra, non sono dita, non è qualcosa di vivo. Realizzi che è una piuma. Una di quelle lunghe piume colorate che
 si vedono nei film d'epoca. La muovo lentamente sulle tue labbra, poi piano sul tuo collo, la tua gola. All'inzio provi un pò di solletico forse ma non puoi ridere, 
o tutto si ferma. Il tocco della piuma scende nell'incavo del tuo seno, ancora dentro al reggiseno, e poi sulle tue tette, prima una o poi l'altra. Ma senti che
 qualcosa stà accadendo, la tua pelle stà cminciando a reagire al tocco della piuma, alla pelle d'oca si aggiunge anche una sorta di piacere. 
Abbasso il tuo reggiseno, da un lato, e scopro uno dei tuoi capezzoli. La piuma comincia si sofferma sull'aureola mentre il capezzolo s'inturgidisce, e quando è
 finalmente eretto la senti su di esso, a farlo inturgidire ancora di più. Il tuo respiro comincia a farsi più affannoso, lo sento. Ogni poro della tua pelle comincia
 a rispondere al tocco della piuma manovrate da me su di te. Anche l'altro capezzolo subisce la stessa sorte. Io so che vorresti altro adesso, vorresti le mie labbra
 su quei capezzoli, la mia lingua, ma non puoi chiederlo, altrimenti si ferma tutto. Lascio i tuoi seni così con i capezzoli completamente turgidi e comincio a
 scendere in basso; i tuoi fianchi, il tuo ventre, il tuo ombelico, tutti rispondono al tocco della mia piuma. Ti aspetti che ora io sposti il perizoma e mi occupassi
 anche di altro, ma invece no. E' l'interno delle tue gambe adesso che vengono  percorse dalla mia piuma. La tua pelle ora è diventata sensibilissima, 
ogni tocco aumenta il tuo piacere; ogni singolo centimetro della tua pelle è diventata una zona erogena. Ora è all'interno delle tue gambe....e risale su, verso 
il tuo perizoma, senti le mie dita su di "te" attraverso il tessuto mentre la mia piuma stà rendendo il tuo corpo come una corda di violino. 
Piano sposto il tuo perizoma da un lato, sento che sei un lago di umori. La piuma ora è sulle tue grandi labbra mentre le mie dita dolcemente ti massaggiano
 sul monte di venere. Sei eccitatissima, vorresti essere scopata all'istante, ma non puoi chiederlo, e allora subisci questo supplizio mischiato ad estasi che ti
 stà donando il tocco della mia piuma, che nel frattempo si è fatto più audace sulla tua figa bagnatissima. Le mie dita comincianoo piano a massaggiarti il clitoride,
 piano pianissimo, e lo scoprono. Quello che senti ora non è la piuma, ma è la mia lingua, su di esso, ma è solo un momento perchè sono io che decido quando e come 
farti venire. Come per i tuoi capezzoli anche il clitoride comincia a subire il tocco non tocco della piuma. Ora stai ansimando, quando allontano la piuma 
privandoti del piacere del suo tocco, muovi il tuo corpo, al buio, per ritrovarlo. Sento che stai per esplodere. Le mie dita, prima una e poi due si fanno strada
 dentro di, a stimolarti sul punto g, mentre, ormai abbandonata la piuma, le mie labbra, la mia lingua, cominciano a lavorare sul tuo clitoride. 
La lingua si muove ora veloce ora lenta alternata alle succhiate delle mie labbra. Ormai sei un fiume in piena, senti che l'orgasmo, potente, di quelli che senti 
in ogni fibra del tuo corpo, stà arrivando. Con i movimenti del tuo corpo m'inviti a muovere più velocemente le mie dita dentro di te e spingi sulla mia bocca.
 La mia lingua ti stà facendo impazzire. Il tuo ora non è più un ansimare, ma è un urlo, un urlo di piacere che stà montando pian piano ma inesorabile. 
Io stacco un secondo le mia labbra, la mia bocca, dal tuo clitoride, e per la prima volta senti la mia voce chiara, alta, che ti dice, che ti ordina: Vieni.
 E' il segnale, senti che adesso puoi dar libero sfogo al tuo piacere, e questo esplode, esplode in ogni angolo del tuo corpo, E' cosi potente che lo urli. 
Il tuo SI, prolungato, quasi animalesco per l'intensita, si espande per tutta la stanza e il tuo corpo sembra quasi in preda a delle convulsioni,
 ti muovi per assaporarlo meglio quasi in un disperato tentativo per fare in modo che quest'estasi non finisca mai, che duri per sempre. 
Ma spossata e distrutta cerchi di riprendere il controllo del tuo corpo e mentre lo fai ti accorgi di una cosa: non senti più il mio tocco.

"Hmmm, stai invecchiando bene" disse lei riprendendo fiato 
"E non hai ancora visto niente" dsse lui divertito raggingendo le sue labbra a condividendo con lei, baciandola il suo sapore.
"Se questa forma ti fa questo effetto, niente più Marilyn Monroe allora"
"Un giorno mi dirai perchè hai deciso di vivere con queste sembianze"
"Non te l'ho mai detto ? Erano le sembianze di una di quelle ninfomani alate che qualche secolo fa per poco non mi uccideva, pare che una sua discendente sia adesso
membro di spicco del loro consiglio, dovrebbe chiamarsi Chiara Matraini"


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Non ho ancora letto niente.
Appena la mia sigaretta elettronica aromatizzata alla maria è pronta, leggo.
manca poco.

Guarda che se non è porno mi irrito profondamente :blank:


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Manaus, una settimana dopo il risveglio.
> 
> Era passata una settimana dal giorno in cui lei si era risvegliata.
> Una settimana che lei aveva passato ad ascoltare. Ascoltare lui.
> ...




....hem...
bravo.
Proprio bravo.
La prima persona nel racconto...rende


ho deciso.
Non scrivo niente di porno
:blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto niente.
> Appena la mia sigaretta elettronica aromatizzata alla maria è pronta, leggo.
> manca poco.
> 
> Guarda che se non è porno mi irrito profondamente :blank:


si chiama "aroma" ora :canna:


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Con grave ritardo mi accorgo di questo progetto.

Innanzitutto ringrazio per le citazioni, adoro i vampiri (tranne quelli di Twilight :unhappy.

Posso aiutare in qualche maniera?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto niente.
> Appena la mia sigaretta elettronica aromatizzata alla maria è pronta, leggo.
> manca poco.
> 
> Guarda che se non è porno mi irrito profondamente :blank:


Ahahahah! Ce l'ho anch'io, giuro!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Con grave ritardo mi accorgo di questo progetto.
> 
> Innanzitutto ringrazio per le citazioni, adoro i vampiri (tranne quelli di Twilight :unhappy.
> 
> Posso aiutare in qualche maniera?



Certo che puoi! Evviva, un altro scrittore!
Leggi quanto scritto finora e ficcati da qualche parte, e scrivi quel che vuoi. Di Kid, o di altri.

Immagino che questa tua partecipazione voglia dire che NON posso scrivere quel pezzo che ti dicevo, eh?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che puoi! Evviva, un altro scrittore!
> Leggi quanto scritto finora e ficcati da qualche parte, e scrivi quel che vuoi. Di Kid, o di altri.
> 
> Immagino che questa tua partecipazione voglia dire che NON posso scrivere quel pezzo che ti dicevo, eh?


Ma certo che puoi mia cara. Anzi avvisami che voglio essere il primo.

Smack


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma certo che puoi mia cara. Anzi avvisami che voglio essere il primo.
> 
> Smack



:inlove:


(cmq, sicuro sicuro? il genere te l'ho detto... voglio sperimentare...)


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> (cmq, sicuro sicuro? il genere te l'ho detto... voglio sperimentare...)


Vai tranquilla, anzi, cerca di essere pulp.

Sii spietata e cruda. I love it.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla, anzi, cerca di essere pulp.
> 
> Sii spietata e cruda. I love it.


Cazzarola, è un pò un casino racapezzarsi con la trama. Da dove comincio?

Posso scrivere semplicemente uno scorcio temporale dove Lord Kid si tromba Tebe?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola, è un pò un casino raccapezzarsi con la trama. Da dove comincio?
> 
> Posso scrivere semplicemente uno scorcio temporale dove Lord Kid si tromba Tebe?


se vuoi fare lo scrittore intanto aggiungi una c


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola, è un pò un casino racapezzarsi con la trama. Da dove comincio?
> 
> Posso scrivere semplicemente uno scorcio temporale dove Lord Kid si tromba Tebe?



Uh, potrebbe essere uno dei momenti di risoluzione del conflitto 

Una delle poche regole è chiedere prima di far scopare personaggi altrui in giro.

Per il resto, il bello di questo lavoro è che la trama evolve un pò con i lavori di tutti. I Vampiri sono stati un pò trascurati secondo me. Se ti va  e ti ispira potresti parlare delle vostre trame oscure, di dove siete e che fate, quanto siete fighi e potenti.

Nel 3D "Il primo romanzo" ci sono tutti i pezzi uno di seguito all'altro -non cronologico, in ordine di ricezione-


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi fare lo scrittore intanto aggiungi una c


:mexican:


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, potrebbe essere uno dei momenti di risoluzione del conflitto
> 
> Una delle poche regole è chiedere prima di far scopare personaggi altrui in giro.
> 
> ...


Grazie mille cara, mi darò alla lettura.

Magari comincerò con lo scrivere "Kid: the dark lord rises"


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> :mexican:


:fischio:non ho resistito, sorry


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie mille cara, mi darò alla lettura.
> 
> Magari comincerò con lo scrivere "Kid: the dark lord rises"


Meglio ancora: "Kid: the DUMB lord rises".


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio ancora: "Kid: the DUMB lord rises".


O magari: Kid: the Joey Blow-job.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

plenty of room to quarrel somewhere else around here...


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> plenty of room to quarrel somewhere else around here...


Te ne sei accorta si che rompe i coglioni gratuitamente?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

Don't care. Bugger off.

Nausicaa acidissima quasi berserk.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Te ne sei accorta si che rompe i coglioni gratuitamente?



:fischio:non ho resistito, sorry


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2012)

*DT?*

Qualcuno sta lavorando sulla trama o ci dobbiamo ancora sentire liberi di scrivere in libertà?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

*dt*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qualcuno sta lavorando sulla trama o ci dobbiamo ancora sentire liberi di scrivere in libertà?



Secondo me siamo tutti troppo educati per decidere sulla trama.
Tutti hanno la loro idea ma non vogliono "imporla" e quindi non la difendono, e quando qualcun altro propone si dice "sì interessante" invece che "no meglio la mia" (che uno dica no meglio la tua lo metto con una probabilità inferiore :smile: )

Cioè, io l'avrei bella e decisa 'sta trama  ma ahimè non posso imporla a tutti 

E' secondo me l'unico punto debole di questa bella cosa. Nessuno ha il "coraggio" di frustrare lo spirito degli altri modificando quanto già scritto o le proposte.

A parte gli alieni.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Con grave ritardo mi accorgo di questo progetto.
> 
> Innanzitutto ringrazio per le citazioni, adoro i vampiri (tranne quelli di Twilight :unhappy.
> 
> Posso aiutare in qualche maniera?


Visto che ti ho messo come reggente, puoi decidere di scrivere qualcosa tu o dare delle linee guida su come vuoi che sia sviluppato il personaggio.
O lasciare fare a noi.
Insomma, liberi tutti


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola, è un pò un casino racapezzarsi con la trama. Da dove comincio?
> 
> Posso scrivere semplicemente uno scorcio temporale dove Lord Kid si tromba Tebe?



:rotfl::rotfl:

si,. puoi farlo.

















Ommadonna....niente sangue


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :fischio:non ho resistito, sorry


Vabbè dai, era pure carina, devo ammetterlo.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> si,. puoi farlo.
> 
> ...


No, non smontarmi così.

Sono cresciuto a pane e Stephen King io.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non smontarmi così.
> 
> Sono cresciuto a pane e Stephen King io.



ok ok.
Libera la creatività allora

Ma aspettati ritorsioni. Eventualmente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2012)

*DT*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me siamo tutti troppo educati per decidere sulla trama.
> Tutti hanno la loro idea ma non vogliono "imporla" e quindi non la difendono, e quando qualcun altro propone si dice "sì interessante" invece che "no meglio la mia" (che uno dica no meglio la tua lo metto con una probabilità inferiore :smile: )
> 
> Cioè, io l'avrei bella e decisa 'sta trama  ma ahimè non posso imporla a tutti
> ...


Oh, poveri alieni!

Beh, scherzi a parte, pure io avrei in mente qualche dettaglio in più oltre a quelli che ho già scritto.
Si sa, une certa insana fantasia non mi ha mai fatto difetto...

Purtroppo questo giochetto letterario è stato impostato come qualcosa di troppo complicato per farci un racconto a staffetta, del tipo io inizio una storiella, dove finisco io continua qualcun'altro e dove smette lui s'attacca un altro ancora, perchè c'è un frullato spaziotemporale e di personaggi così variegato che è nato già ingestibile.

A me, personalmente, a parte la tua idea del 'vissero tutti felici e contenti' che fa a pugni con ogni mio atomo, andrebbe bene anche fare uno sforzo sovrumano e cucire assieme tutte le trovate dei writers in erba, almeno in una fase iniziale.

Per ora, ad esempio, non c'è nessun pezzo che ne escluda un altro ed è facile, facilissimo direi, infilarli tutti in un abbozzo di storia...

Solo che ad unj certo punto la storia deve andare anche a parare da qualche parte, no?

Se ci si accordasse, per esempio, che in un certo momento ed in un certo luogo debba accadere un certo evento, questo dovrebbe essere presente in tutte le sottotrame che si vanno a dipanando, che le riguardi da vicino o meno.
Una cosa del genere darebbe consistenza ad un po' tutta la narrazione, e, almeno finchè non si decide altro, 
Per chiarirmi: se alla fine del 2035, chessò, l'ultimo dell'anno, i vampiri fanno un attentato che distrugge la Tour Eiffel, questo evento dovrà essere sviluppato bene da chi si occupa dei vampiri e sarà un punto nodale anche per chi si occupa d'altro, gettando un raggio di luce su quello che uomini, fate, dormienti, ninfomani e mr. magoo stanno facendo in quel preciso momento...

Questo è solo un modo per andare avanti senza aver la paura, come è anche da parte mia, di scrivere inutili appendici cecali della storia.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok ok.
> Libera la creatività allora
> 
> Ma aspettati ritorsioni. Eventualmente.


Premetto che trovo l'idea assolutamente eccezionale e che mi ha fatto tornare la voglia di scrivere.

C'è un però: con tutta la buona volontà e c'ho pure provato, è troppo ostico addentrarsi nella scrittura di un romanzo a più mani, senza sceneggiatura e trama predefiniti.

Voglio dire: si rischia di rimanere troppo nel generico senza mai arrivare al dunque e il risultato finale potrebbe sembrare troppo disomogeneo.

Poi vabbè, se vogliamo che il tutto si riduca ad un'orgia stilistica ok, basta saperlo, nulla di male. Ma per un romanzo... mumble, serve altro.

Non si possono buttare giù prima due linee guida?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, poveri alieni!
> 
> Beh, scherzi a parte, pure io avrei in mente qualche dettaglio in più oltre a quelli che ho già scritto.
> Si sa, une certa insana fantasia non mi ha mai fatto difetto...
> ...


Quoto tutto col sangue.


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto tutto col sangue.


Bravo Kid, unisci anche la tua alla nostra prece per avere una trama!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bravo Kid, unisci anche la tua alla nostra prece per avere una trama!


Ci mancherebbe altro. A meno che non si voglia scrivere un librogame con ambientazione "varchi spazio-temporali"... chi se li ricorda?


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro. A meno che non si voglia scrivere un librogame con ambientazione "varchi spazio-temporali"... chi se li ricorda?



Io ne avevo una variegata collezione di quelli, alcuni erano davvero difficili, preferivo quellai della serie 'scegli la tua avventura'...

...

_Se apri la porta, vai a pagina 59.
Se torni indietro sui tuoi passi, vai a pagina 34.

_

Ah, i gloriosi anni delle scuole elementari!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io ne avevo una variegata collezione di quelli, alcuni erano davvero difficili, preferivo quellai della serie 'scegli la tua avventura'...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Io amavo alla follia "Lupo Solitario".


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io amavo alla follia "Lupo Solitario".


Ma pure "Dimensione Avventira" "Time Machine" non scherzavano!

L'unico che credo mi abbia schifato al punto da non finirlo era, se ricordo bene, della serie "Grecia Antica"...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Novembre 2012)

Non vorrei più realizzare capitoli di preparazione, spero che questo basti a delineare il Consiglio e renderlo parte della trama. Ho mischiato un po' di teorie complottistiche, buttato dentro una setta/organizzazione multinazionale da film, ho provato ad immaginarmi i vampiri divisi da lotte interne e mi sono permessa di tirare in ballo i Dormienti. 
Nell'ultima parte ho inserito un primo accenno a Jon/libro, ho pensato che con tutti i pezzi di Rabarbaro ormai riuniti, il suo potere potrebbe lentamente manifestarsi ed attirare nel tempo l'attenzione di tutte le forze in campo.
Se le righe che ho buttato giù vi stanno bene porterei Mille sulla Terra per qualche scena sanguinolenta, naturalmente chi ha migliori capacità di scrittura può provare ad aggiustare questo capitolo, mi sembra di aver fatto un elenco della spesa. Non so, ditemi voi.


*Ixion III - Riunione del Consiglio *

Nestor raggiunse la grande sala dell'incontro insieme agli altri membri del Consiglio, appariscente e fuori luogo nel suo lungo kimono dai colori acidi in mezzo ad una piccola folla di completi eleganti. Sguardi nervosi fissavano il suo petto lasciato scoperto, il cilindro trasparente che aveva al posto del cuore lo esaltava enormemente, finestra su un'armonia di organi pulsanti e muscoli in movimento. 
Prese posto al lungo tavolo rettangolare intorno al quale si stavano sistemando tutti gli altri, quasi non degnò di attenzione la Terra mentre le paratie si abbassavano lentamente coprendo le vetrate panoramiche, attivò l'olo-pannello di fronte a sé e si volse sorridendo verso il fu Oronzo.

Mille sedeva a capotavola, alle sue spalle il corpo dell'Incomprensibile era stato avvolto in una capsula, un guscio protettivo costruito per resistere ad un rientro nell'atmosfera, su cui aveva posto dei simboli di occultamento e difesa simili ad occhi vivi. I presenti fissarono ansiosi i fasci di tenue luce porpora emanati dagli strani segni che li scrutavano in maniera quasi insopportabile, sguardi indagatori che cercavano possibili minacce tra le pieghe delle loro anime. Lo stesso disagio era visibile anche nei vertici della setta che attendevano l'inizio della riunione dai loro uffici sulla superficie del pianeta, presenti come ologrammi fluttuanti e fuori scala. 

I risultati ottenuti dalla divisione spionistica andavano ben oltre le più rosee aspettative, dopo decenni passati ad alimentare le guerre intestine tra i clan dei vampiri, si erano create delle profonde spaccature tra i figli della notte, esseri di grande potere naturalmente portati al conflitto fratricida. 
Orde di sbandati armati in segreto dal Consiglio e giovani famiglie assetate di potere si erano riunite per cercare di colpire le rigide gerarchie cristallizzate da secoli, inconsapevoli di essere solo un efficace diversivo.       
Carne da macello, niente di più.

Le arche dell'Apocalisse, fortezze realizzate dal dipartimento militare dell'Organizzazione, continuavano ad accogliere nuovi seguaci provenienti da ogni angolo del globo. Un intenso programma di addestramento e potenziamento bionico aveva ormai reso disponibile un efficiente esercito di specialisti e tecno-soldati fanaticamente devoti alla causa.  
Il vecchio generale a capo delle strutture si perse tra numeri e statistiche, Nestor era terribilmente annoiato, nemmeno le immagini trasmesse direttamente sui suoi innesti ottici lo scossero dal torpore in cui stava sprofondando. Agguati a fate e colonie di vampiri, marines bionici vittoriosi e il logo della compagnia a chiudere la presentazione.

Senza alcun preavviso iniziò un ennesimo video e apparve in diretta da Al Madiq, in Egitto, un uomo alto e con il cranio rasato ricoperto di simboli esoterici. [inserire un nick magari], direttore della divisione occultisti, indicò con un gesto teatrale  tre grandi sarcofagi di pietra e vi si avvicinò lentamente sorridendo compiaciuto.
"Mia Signora, membri del Consiglio, dopo vari tentativi abbiamo trovato una cripta ancora integra, un piccolo gruppo di Dormienti attende di essere destato".
Nella sala si alzò un brusio, una debole manifestazione di confusione e disappunto che sembrò agitare lievemente gli occhi sonda. 
Uno dei membri anziani si alzò in piedi alterato. 
"Non sappiamo nemmeno cosa sia un Dormiente! Perché non siamo stati informati?"

Mille sorrise e la temperatura si abbassò di parecchi gradi, i presenti ammutolirono rabbrividendo per il freddo, i loro respiri trasformati in nuvolette di vapore.
"Avete agito bene, l'Incomprensibile è completo e noi siamo ovunque. Dovremo essere rapidi e implacabili. 
Quando la scintilla che ridarà la vita al nostro Signore comincerà a brillare come una stella, tutti capiranno che la venuta di Rabarbaro è prossima. È tempo che lasci la vostra città tra le stelle per risvegliare vecchie forze sopite da tempo. Presto il libro, profezia e profeta, camminerà di nuovo sulla Terra senza più nascondersi e avremo bisogno anche dell'alleanza degli antichi sognatori"


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

*Direi*

Di concludere la prefazione.
Io devo inserire joey nel magico mondo delle fate e dei succhia  e scrivere qualcosa su lord kid, poi posso fermarmi perchè i miei tasselli sono tutti a posto.
Se qualcun altro deve fare o inserire qualcosa lo faccia ora o mai più mrgreen, direi che quanto scritto ora può essere una bella e sostanziosa prefazione per iniziare la vera storia, con i personaggi delineati ( e nulla vieta se a qualcuno viene voglia di scrivere di inserirsi, però direi prima di farlo di confrontarsi così che non scivoliamo nell'anarchia)
Diamoci una settimana e non preoccupatevi della cronologia.
Appena chiudiamo la prefazione raccolgo tutto e "discutiamo" come procedere, mettendo a posto tutti i tasselli di quanto già scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Di concludere la prefazione.
> Io devo inserire joey nel magico mondo delle fate e dei succhia  e scrivere qualcosa su lord kid, poi posso fermarmi perchè i miei tasselli sono tutti a posto.
> Se qualcun altro deve fare o inserire qualcosa lo faccia ora o mai più mrgreen, direi che quanto scritto ora può essere una bella e sostanziosa prefazione per iniziare la vera storia, con i personaggi delineati ( e nulla vieta se a qualcuno viene voglia di scrivere di inserirsi, però direi prima di farlo di confrontarsi così che non scivoliamo nell'anarchia)
> Diamoci una settimana e non preoccupatevi della cronologia.
> Appena chiudiamo la prefazione raccolgo tutto e "discutiamo" come procedere, mettendo a posto tutti i tasselli di quanto già scritto.


Però io direi che manipolando certi lunghi post di massinfedele si ricava qualcosa di buono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però io direi che manipolando certi lunghi post di massinfedele si ricava qualcosa di buono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



......non ho capito la battuta:unhappy:

mi prendi in giro per caso?




:dito:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......non ho capito la battuta:unhappy:
> 
> mi prendi in giro per caso?
> 
> ...


No la mia fantasia mi spinge a vedere in certi post delle storie in nuce no?
Tu prendi quel lungo post e lo trasformi in un episodio no?
Come io voglio fare dell'Inferno di Dante no?
Un lavoraccio...ma ci sarà da ridere...
E l'intitolerò l'assurda commedia no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

*Aggiungo un pezzettino...*

New York.
Spalancò gli occhi improvvisamente.
Anni di addestramento le avevano insegnato ad essere vigile anche mentre dormiva. La presenza estranea che aveva interrotto il suo sonno era entrata in casa senza fare rumore ed era già al piano superiore, dove lei dormiva.
Non poteva essere un succhia, anche se la stanza era immersa nell'oscurità doveva essere circa mezzogiorno. Ma forse avevano pensato di mandare qualcun'altro a toglierla di mezzo...
Afferrò il pugnale che teneva in una guaina sotto il bordo del letto, scivolò fuori dalle coperte e si mise in ascolto.
Erano almeno due, si muovevano con cautela ma senza esitazioni, sicuramente avevano visori notturni; Sbri si sforzò di mantenere il respiro regolare e si mosse lentamente lungo il muro fino a raggiungere l'interruttore.
Attese fino a che sentì nella stanza un leggero spostamento d'aria, trattenne il respiro quando vide la fiammata dei colpi che venivano sparati alle coperte ancora calde, poi accese la luce e lanciò il pugnale in direzione della porta. 
Vide il primo dei due cadere in ginocchio portandosi le mani alla gola, mentre l'altro si strappava rabbiosamente il visore, accecato dalla luce. 
Si tuffò in avanti a raccogliere l'arma del primo aggressore oramai agonizzante, rotolò su se stessa e fece fuoco mentre si alzava, ma l'altro era in netto vantaggio: sentì il proiettile entrarle nella gamba e colpire l'osso, frantumandolo.
Altri proiettili si conficcarono nel muro alle sue spalle mentre cadeva; il dolore le esplose dentro enorme, bloccandole il respiro, ma le sue mani non persero la presa sull'arma. Sparò ancora, quasi alla cieca, affidandosi all'istinto. 
Sentì il secondo colpo arroventarle la spalla, l'impatto la stese completamente a terra.
Silenzio.
Ruotò la testa e si ritrovò a fissare un occhio, vitreo. L'altro non c'era più. Cercò di alzarsi su un gomito, ma il movimento le causò una fitta di dolore insopportabile, un'ombra grigia le oscurò la vista. Si impose di non perdere ancora conoscenza e tentò di fare il punto della situazione con quello che riusciva a vedere da lì: il sangue aveva formato una pozza che continuava ad allargarsi velocemente sul pavimento, era sola e nessuno l'avrebbe cercata... per giorni. Aveva cercato appositamente un appartamento sopra un magazzino perchè nessun vicino curioso potesse notare i suoi strani orari... ma era domenica, era tutto deserto, nessuno aveva sentito gli spari e nessuno avrebbe sentito le sue richieste di aiuto. 
Indubbiamente non era una bella situazione.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe anche dare un volto ai personaggi.


Ho riletto tutto badando al forno e mi sono detta "perché no?"

Ecco come immagino Mille. 




Si può cliccare e zoomare all'inverosimile, ma ho usato un foglio con dietro una ricetta e due matite, non bastonatemi!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto badando al forno e mi sono detta "perché no?"
> 
> Ecco come immagino Mille.
> 
> ...


che brava, complimenti


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Capitolo zero*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto badando al forno e mi sono detta "perché no?"
> 
> Ecco come immagino Mille.
> 
> ...


brava!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brava, complimenti





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> brava!!!!


grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sto chiedendo come sarà questo capitolo uno ... a venire?

Intanto però penserei a pubblicare il capitolo zero ... come lo facciamo? Potremmo impacchettarlo in un PDF e metterlo online come libro elettronico ... come il primo in assoluto che vale la pena leggerlo


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo come sarà questo capitolo uno ... a venire?
> 
> Intanto però penserei a pubblicare il capitolo zero ... come lo facciamo? Potremmo impacchettarlo in un PDF e metterlo online come libro elettronico ... come il primo in assoluto che vale la pena leggerlo



No quib aspetta, bisogna impaginarlo bene e confezionarlo in modo che poi il proseguo della storia abbia linee temporali giuste.

Io ho già messo tutto in word e lentissimamentei sto cercando di aggiustare tutto, poi finito contatterò  chi ha scritto per vedere se vogliono dargli un ultima limatura.


nel 5218 sarà pronto


:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No quib aspetta, bisogna impaginarlo bene e confezionarlo in modo che poi il proseguo della storia abbia linee temporali giuste.
> 
> Io ho già messo tutto in word e lentissimamentei sto cercando di aggiustare tutto, poi finito contatterò  chi ha scritto per vedere se vogliono dargli un ultima limatura.
> 
> ...


Tempo fa si era offerto Rabarbaro da fare revisore del libro più famosissimo di Tradinet ... forse non inteso come splatter vampiristico  ... però tutto sommato un'opera che per qualche giorno ha unito i vari vuoti di memoria e ha contribuito all'opera più unica che rara di questo forum :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tempo fa si era offerto Rabarbaro da fare revisore del libro più famosissimo di Tradinet ... forse non inteso come splatter vampiristico  ... però tutto sommato un'opera che per qualche giorno ha unito i vari vuoti di memoria e ha contribuito all'opera più unica che rara di questo forum :up:


Offerta sempre valida!
(A tempo perso s'intende...)

Riuscirci entro il 5217 non è più un miraggio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ... facciamo ancora questo libro (?) ... anche se solo iniziato, mi pare che sia venuto comunque molto bene


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2013)

Ho cominciato con questo ... se va più o meno bene, continuo. Si può vedere con i lettori epub, in modo nativo su iPhone, iPad, iPod (e Mac, penso).


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2013)

Per ora son riuscita a leggere solouna parte .... e complimenti a Tebe per l'intrigante idea e a tutti gli altri scrittori intervenuti :up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2013)

Madonna, me ne ero dimenticata.
Devo smetterla di farmi di sigarette elettroniche devo ricominciare con la nicotina vera mi sa.

Domani lo scarico.

Questo era solo la prefazione.





Paura.
Diventerà lungo come quei mappazzoni inquietanti di Tolkien


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Lo so, sono pazza. 

Cmq, riscrivo: ora scrivo pezzo porno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2013)

sìììì


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa se ne stava con la schiena appoggiata a un albero, le gambe incrociate sotto di sè, gli occhi chiusi.
Seth era partito da due settimane; le mancava.
Non era ancora preoccupata. Sapeva che stava bene, lo sentiva. Ma le mancava da impazzire.

Il sole del tardo pomeriggio filtrava dalle foglie e dai rami, e le danzava sul viso.
Il calore riverberato dalla terra saliva con il suo profumo muschiato e umido.

Nausicaa si concesse altri 10 minuti di relax... aveva ancora tutto il tempo che voleva prima di tornare alle riunioni.
Intanto, il suono del vento era così piacevole...

Il respiro profondo e lento... che si uniformava al ritmo del vento tra l'erba alta di giugno.
Il rumore del suo respiro che diventava sempre più forte, ed escludeva ogni altro suono.
Il petto che si alzava e abbassava, tendendo la tela del vestito... e si strofinava sulla pelle delicata, sui capezzoli...

La sensazione della carezza fresca dell'erba sui polpacci.
Stendere le gambe...
Aprirle leggermente...
La consapevolezza improvvisa di ogni particella del suo corpo.
Del calore che aumentava in mezzo alle gambe.
Del profumo di sesso che si spandeva, mentre cominciava a pulsare di piacere...

...

Piacere....

....


No.... cazzo, no....

Nausicaa aprì gli occhi di scatto.
Puttana Eva... di nuovo... no, non di nuovo...
Da quando c'era Seth non prendeva più le gocce di bromuro che le aveva procurato Minerva, ma non ne aveva più bisogno!... e ora era senza da mesi...

L'albero era fiorito, e ora portava frutti maturi.
Le piante attorno a lei erano cresciute di svariati centimetri, e un intrico di campanule le legavano le caviglie, con un ricamo di fiorellini bianchi.

Mmmm... se muoveva le gambe sentiva la tensione dei legacci e poteva immaginare che...
NO!

Nonnonnonnonnonno...
Doveva tornare a casa immediatamente, prima di combinare disastri.

Si liberò dai viticci con mani che le tremavano.
E gemendo involontariamente di piacere toccando la pelle sensibile delle caviglie...

Si alzò a fatica, guardando ansiosamente attorno... e si avviò quanto più velocemente possibile verso casa, lungo il sentiero, fortunatamente deserto.
Camminare...
Camminando, le cosce sfregavano tra loro... e premevano la figa già gonfia, turgida.
Un sottile sudore le percorreva la schiena.
E mentre avanzava incespicando, lo sguardo appannato, non riusciva a fare a meno di contrarre i muscoli del pube, e dell'ano... in uno spasmo di piacere a cui non riusciva a sottrarsi...

Ancora poche centinaia di metri e ce l'avrebbe fatta, senza danni...

Evidentemente, Ea non voleva così.

Subito dopo la curva, una comitiva di gitanti veniva nella sua direzione, cestini da pic nic sotto braccio, evidentemente diretti allo stesso prato dove era stata poco prima.
Giovani, adulti, maschi femmine... proprio quello che le ci voleva, pensò sospirando Nausicaa...

"Nausicaa... resisti... pensa al freddo delle stelle... pensa al ghiaccio... calma, ce la puoi fare..."

La gente si era fermata a guardarla, la bocca aperta, lo sguardo un pò perso, mentre Nausicaa era aggrappata alla staccionata, ansimando, frustate di eccitazione che si diramavano dalla figa a tutto il corpo, al cervello.

"Seth, amore mio, mio amato, mio desiderato... che ti devo dire? Se Ea mi ha fatto così, un motivo ci sarà. Pazienza "

Nausica si alzò in piedi, le gambe leggermente divaricate.
E lasciò andare la sua aura.
Prima, rattrappita dentro di lei, tenendola più stretta possibile, si sentiva soffocare e bruciare come da una febbre...
Ora, era come espirare e lasciare andare un peso. Libera. Leggera.

"Amici... è il tempo di primavera, estate e autunno..."
Le labbra in un sorriso goloso, la punta della lingua che spuntava appena, gli occhi che luccicavano, Nausicaa alzò appena le mani, un brivido lungo la schiena e gli arti mentre sentiva il suo potere che fluiva incontrollato, incontrollabile, caldo, impetuoso come un fiume in piena...

E le fate e i folletti ne vennero investiti in pieno, e nessuno potè resistere...

...

Diverse ore dopo, Tebe arrivò di corsa, avvertita da una delle sue vicine di casa. Arrivò di corsa, ma ormai...

La maggior parte delle fate e dei folletti si era già ritirata a coppie in luoghi più appartati, o dormiva appagata e magnificamente nuda, la pelle luccicante di sudore e umori, seminascosta nell'erba alta lì intorno.

Nausicaa, languidamente distesa nel prato, lasciava che un folletto giocasse con un acino di uva nera dentro la sua figa... la lingua che spingeva l'acino dentro, e poi lo rigirava... e lo tirava fuori... mentre una goccia di succo d'uva, dolce come il miele, si univa ai succhi salati e speziati... dentro... e fuori... dentro... e fuori... con appena quel pizzico di resistenza da vincere nello spingerlo dentro...
Prendendo con le labbra, di tanto in tanto, il clitoride duro ma ancora seminascosto dentro le piccole labbra, e succhiandolo piano, un piccolo pompino per il suo piccolo clitoride...

Tebe sapeva che non poteva avvicinarsi più di tanto... 
Valutò con occhio critico... vediamo... la frutta è già maturata tutta... ci sono pochi che ancora stanno facendo l'amore... l'erba è cresciuta in un raggio di 20 metri, ma stimando il tempo di maturazione l'aura dovrebbe essere rientrata della metà...

Il folletto leccava con voluttà i succhi di Nausicaa che stavano colando lungo le cosce, in fili argentei e appiccicosi, giù fino al piccolo buchino stretto e roseo, appena in rilievo, frastagliato.
Invitante...
il folletto si sollevò su di lei, l'acino d'uva tra le labbra, offrendoglielo da mordere, e mentre le labbra si univano e l'acino schizzava il suo succo sui denti e sulla lingua, Nausicaa avvolse le gambe attorno alla sua vita.

il cazzo del folletto premeva duro contro la figa...



[pausa sigaretta, torno fra poco, intanto pubblico questo]


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

Il cazzo del folletto duro tra le sue gambe, la cappella che si strofinava sul suo clitoride, l'unico suono gli ansimi labbra contro labbra.
Il cazzo che si immerge nella figa, prima piano, poi in un gesto unico e profondo, e solo un piccolo gemito che lo accompagna, mentre il corpo di Nausicaa si inarca a prenderlo ancora più profondamente.

Occhi chiusi, le mani che percorrono la pelle bollente, le unghie che graffiano appena i capezzoli.

E poi, il peso del corpo del folletto che si solleva appena. Il cazzo bagnato di umori che scivola in basso.
Gli occhi di Nausicaa che sorridono, promettendo abbandono.
Lei si apre ancora di più, pronta, vogliosa, gioia, allegria, piacere danzante e scanzonato e rovente, di sole e di fiori, di pioggia d'estate e di foglie nuove.
Una mano tra i capelli di lei, una mano sui fianchi tondi e pieni, il folletto abbassa la testa sulla spalla, a mordere e a baciare, mentre aumenta la pressione sul buchino nascosto.
Per un attimo infinito, tutto è fermo, poi l'anellino di carne cede alla richiesta e si apre; la cappella è dentro, in un atto di piacere bruciante, attrito insopportabile e di infinita delizia. 
Il folletto aspetta. Pochi istanti... il buchino si rilassa e lo accoglie... la stretta attorno al cazzo cede, quel tanto appena da invitarlo a possederla più a fondo..
Lentamente, la riempie. Godendo di ogni millimetro. Le lievi pulsazioni dell'ano che si contrae e cede in una infinita serie di abbandono e lotta.
Il pube che preme contro il pube. Completamente avvolto da lei, completamente avvolta da lui.

Fino a risvegliare l'animale, fino a non controllare più il cervello, fino a desiderare solo di affondare completamente dentro di lei, sempre più veloce, il cazzo che scivola dentro il culetto come scivolerebbe dentro la figa, stretto nelle viscere morbide e calde, le mani affondate nei capelli, la bocca a mordere la bocca, e il cazzo a pompare senza fine, sentendo il cervello scoppiare, sentendo di impazzire, urlando quasi per il bisogno di venire, il bisogno di finire, il bisogno di sollievo...

Tebe si era allontanata in tempo. Un guizzo di ali, e potè osservare da una distanza di sicurezza le onde concentriche dell'aura di Nausicaa.
Le piante attorno si colorarono di giallo e oro e rubino, persero le foglie, e si ricoprirono di gemme e poi di fiori e frutti, e di nuovo, altre due volte, in un raggio di 30 metri.

Così, non era mai successo.

Finito tutto, Tebe si avvicinò cauta.
Nausicaa era seduta nell'erba, tranquilla, accarezzando lentamente la testa ricciuta del folletto che dormiva con un sorriso tenue sulle labbra.

Tebe si sedette vicino a lei senza dire una parola.

Nausicaa la guardò, sospirò, e disse: "Mi manca tanto Seth."
E le parlò di Seth.

E il suo cuore danzò in ogni parola.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

Sorry se non è porno come speravate voi, ma oggi mi girava così.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2013)

Però sai fare :up:


----------



## viola di mare (21 Marzo 2013)

minchia che bravi che siete!
:applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Si ritrovò stesa sulla sponda di un lago.
Sbri si tirò su e si mise seduta.
L'aria era immobile e tiepida, il paesaggio familiare, il silenzio assoluto.
Uno strano senso di benessere e sollievo si era impadronito di lei.
Si alzò e camminò fino ad immergere i piedi nudi nell'acqua, la veste leggera che appena ondeggiava in quell'immobilità assoluta.
Nel cielo i quattro soli stavano oramai tramontando e mentre guardava il loro riflesso accendere la superfice dell'acqua, non si sorprese affatto a sentire la sua voce alle sue spalle.
- Ciao Sbri
- Ciao
Una mano le cinse la vita ed una bocca la baciò alla base del collo, ma lei non si girò, continuò a fissare un punto davanti a sè, trattenendo appena il respiro.
Un'altra mano le sfiorò il viso e la spalla, poi all'improvviso si trovò stretta in un abbraccio.
La gola le si strinse, ma si sforzò di rimanere immobile.
Sentì il calore del suo respiro all'orecchio prima di sentire la voce:
- Cosa fai qui?
- Non ci sono molte cose che io possa fare, qui, non credi?
Si sforzò di sorridere ma le labbra le tremavano, tutto il suo corpo le diceva di girarsi e cercare quella bocca vicina al suo orecchio, di aggrapparsi a quelle spalle, di accarezzare quelle braccia... ma se si fosse girata avrebbe trovato solo il vuoto davanti a sè.
Fece quindi l'unica cosa che poteva: chiuse gli occhi, si abbandonò all'indietro e poggiò la testa sul petto di lui.
L'angoscia che provava era enorme ma almeno adesso poteva sentirlo, poteva sentirne l'odore e il calore del suo corpo... un corpo che si sarebbe dissolto, se lei avesse provato a guardarlo.
- Va tutto bene piccola?
Sbri sorrise sentendo la barba ruvida che le pizzicava il collo.
- Sì, è tutto perfetto, grazie
Lo sentì irrigidirsi e sollevare la testa, smettendo di baciarla.
- Non è il tuo posto questo, piccola, lo sai, devi tornare indietro.
La frase la colpì come uno schiaffo, si sentì gonfiare dentro una rabbia enorme e impotenza e frustrazione per quella situazione assurda: l'unica cosa che le venne da rispondere sembrava la protesta di una bambina.
- Io non devo andare proprio da nessuna parte, sono arrivata qui e qui rimango.
- No, non è possibile, non vorrei mai che restassi qui, non lo vorresti neppure tu, credimi.
- Ma se sono qui...
- Se sei qui è solo per gestire un'emergenza, ti hanno ferito, stai perdendo molto sangue e stanno arrivando a soccorrerti, stanno cercando di preservarti nel caso gli umani ti trovino prima di loro, ma non ci metteranno tanto. 
Non puoi restare qui, lo sai.
A voce più bassa, appena udibile:
- Sarebbe terribile per me se anche tu fossi costretta a restare qui. A malapena riesco ad illuderti per qualche minuto di sentire il mio corpo, ma già sono al massimo dello sforzo. 
Sentì le braccia di lui stringerla per un attimo più forte, e ancora il tepore del suo alito all'orecchio
- Questo posto non è fatto per vivere emozioni, lo sai. E' solo una bolla per conservare la mia essenza, e la sua forza di conservazione si sta esaurendo. Dicono che stanno provando a rinforzarla, ma non mi faccio illusioni.
Non so neppure se sia un bene che ci riescano. Averti qui e non poterti guardare negli occhi, non poter sentire le tue mani su di me... forse sarebbe meglio se finisse tutto.
- NO!
L'urlo le uscì dalla gola con furia, rimbalzò sull'acqua, si perse nella valle, amplificandosi.
- NO! Riusciranno a riportarti indietro, troveranno il modo di tirarti fuori da qui, LO DEVONO TROVARE!
Sentì che lui la cullava, cercando di calmarla, mentre lei era scossa così forte dai singhiozzi da non riuscire più ad emettere suoni sensati.
Non riusciva a pensare ad altro che al calore di quel corpo, avrebbe voluto fondersi in quel calore, fondersi nelle braccia che la cullavano, dolcemente, come fosse stata una bambina, mentre la guancia di lui si sfregava sulla sua e le sue labbra le sfioravano la tempia, lei si perse in quel dondolìo ipnotico, poco a poco, ricordando quel tempo in cui si sarebbe potuta girare e guardare quel viso e con la punta del dito, partendo dai capelli e seguendo la linea del naso, della bocca, della mascella, avrebbe potuto appoggiare la mano sul suo petto e sentire i battiti del suo cuore.
D'un tratto il dondolìo cessò e una strana sensazione di freddo la pervase. Freddo, dolore, voci attorno a lei.
Qualcuno stava impartendo ordini con un tono severo e urgente.
Aprì gli occhi e lentamente mise a fuoco un viso: la solita espressione altera addolcita dalla preoccupazione, grandi occhi grigi la guardavano ansiosi. 
Minerva.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2013)

Che bello Sbri...

Davvero tanto bello....

Cmq Min imperversa nei racconti di tutti noi eh !


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che bello Sbri...
> 
> Davvero tanto bello....
> 
> Cmq Min imperversa nei racconti di tutti noi eh !


è il deus ex machina per definizione, secondo me:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tende bianche mosse da una brezza leggera.
Odori di erbe, di fiori, di pulito.
Qualcuno che canta fuori dalla finestra.
Era tornata a casa.
Lottando con la sonnolenza tentò di ricordare cosa fosse successo.
Ah, sì, avevano tentato di farla fuori.
Ah sì, l'avevano ferita a una gamba... e forse anche a una spalla.
Cercò di sollevare una mano per accertarsi di come stavano le cose ma non ci riuscì, sollevò la testa 
e vide che era completamente avvolta in una specie di bozzolo.
La testa le ricadde sul cuscino e con quel gesto altri ricordi si affacciarono, facendole mancare il fiato.
La bolla, il posto in cui sopravviveva la sua essenza, il suo non-essere che probabilmente mai più sarebbe tornato ad essere, 
l'estremo tentativo di non perdere l'eroe che si era sacrificato per salvarli tutti.
Ricordò la sensazione di appoggiare la testa sulla sua spalla, le sue braccia che la circondavano.
Ma era solo una crudele illusione, nella bolla venivano inviate temporaneamente le essenze di quelli che, gravemente feriti,
dovevano essere recuperati e riportati a casa... prima o poi la sua essenza si sarebbe esaurita lì dentro.
La verità era quella, lei era sola, sarebbe rimasta sola e niente aveva più senso oltre la guerra.
Avrebbe combattuto, combattuto e basta fino a quando ci fosse rimasto qualcosa da combattere o l'avessero eliminata.
Strinse i denti e cominciò ad agitarsi nel bozzolo per tirare fuori almeno una mano: non sentiva dolore, era già qualcosa.
Una tenda si spostò e un essere della medicina si avvicinò al letto.
Non le piacevano quei cosi, avevano uno strano odore e un aspetto sgradevole: alti, filiformi, non avevano ali e la faccia era come rivestita
da una strana membrana semitrasparente che faceva solo intravedere due enormi globi oculari scurissimi ed un'appendice a imbuto dalla quale 
emettevano suoni e probabilmente respiravano.
L'unica parte visibile del corpo erano le mani formate da tre dita lunghissime che terminavano con unghie altrettanto lunghe, ricurve ed affilate.
Ciascun dito era costituito da numerose falangi completamente snodate e quando la mano si muoveva la visione era veramente terrificante.
L'essere si curvò su di lei, provocandole con l'odore un conato di vomito e con una velocità incredibile l'appendice si allungò tendendo all'inverosimile 
la membrana sopra la faccia, e l'essere della medicina cominciò a perlustrarla con quella proboscide mascherata: fronte, entrambi gli occhi, il naso.
Sbri serrò le labbra con forza temendo che quella cosa le entrasse in bocca; l'essere esitò un attimo, inclinò la testa da un lato come ad esprimere perplessità
poi riprese l'esame: man mano che scendeva, con le unghie affilate tagliava il bozzolo per liberare il corpo.
Sbri serrò gli occhi e si impose di restare immobile, ignorando il disgusto e immaginando i danni che potevano farle quei rasoi che ora la sfioravano appena; provò a distrarsi 
per non pensare a quella ventosa umidiccia che la tastava spudoratamente dappertutto e cominciò ad organizzare il discorsetto che voleva fare a Minerva.
Il punto era che non ne poteva più di stare lontana dal centro delle operazioni, di fare la sentinella e giocare con le pedine mentre gli altri si occupavano dei pezzi grossi.   
Era stata tagliata fuori dal nucleo organizzativo dopo la cazzata che aveva fatto ma riteneva che la punizione scontata fosse sufficiente, non c'era più tempo da perdere, 
voleva fare di più, Minerva avrebbe dovuto darle retta questa volta.
Mentre pensava come impostare le sue richieste la visita terminò e con suo enorme sollievo l'essere della medicina si tolse dalla sua vista.
Provò ad alzarsi... si sentiva piuttosto debole, ma con cautela si mise seduta e controllò la gamba... nessun segno, forse si era confusa ed era l'altra che era stata ferita.
Guardò attentamente tutte e due le gambe ma non trovò nulla, neppure una cicatrice.
Le spalle? Niente, nessun dolore, nessun segno.
Aveva immaginato tutto? 
Provò a poggiare i piedi per terra, facendo attenzione a sostenere il peso del corpo con le braccia: pareva tutto a posto, 
camminò lentamente fino a mettersi davanti una superfice riflettente e rimase a guardarsi incredula.
Non portava i capelli così lunghi, non era così magra l'ultima volta che aveva buttato un'occhio allo specchio del bagno.
Com'era possibile?
Cercò i suoi vestiti ma erano spariti.
Vide quella che sembrava una tunica appesa al sostegno delle tende e la indossò velocemente.
Troppo velocemente. Un capogiro la disorientò e le fece perdere l'equilibrio, per non cadere si aggrappò ad una tenda che inevitabilmente di lacerò
facendola finire addosso ad un essere della medicina(era lo stesso?) che trasportava un vassoio carico di ampolle, facendogli catapultare 
tutto il contenuto su un gruppetto che si stava avvicinando.   
Sbri cercò di recuperate posizione eretta e dignità, bofonchiando frasi di scuse mentre cercava di aiutare l'essere ad alzarsi, 
non avendo il coraggio di guardare cosa ci potesse essere in quelle ampolle e su chi era finito, visto le esclamazioni di disgusto che sentiva provenire 
dagli elementi del gruppetto. 
Poi ... del resto... l'odore non dava adito a dubbi. Ops.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbri, 

mi piace UN SACCO come scrivi!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sbri,
> 
> mi piace UN SACCO come scrivi!!!!!


Grazie Nau, anche a me piace molto come scrivi tu.
Però qua siamo rimaste solo noi... vabbè, ce la scriviamo e ce la leggiamo


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie Nau, anche a me piace molto come scrivi tu.
> Però qua siamo rimaste solo noi... vabbè, ce la scriviamo e ce la leggiamo



Magari la prossima volta evito il porno -anche se ho in programma un pezzo sado-maso con lord Kid- e scrivo come ho incontrato Seth sul campo di battaglia 

E me ne frego di tutte le discussioni sulla trama, chi rimane decide! Prrrrrrt!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

volevo impaginare meglio(copiato da notepad) e correggere una robetta ma non posso modificare il post... why?
Edit: ah, ok, il tempo per correggere era scaduto, pazienza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

- Bene, vedo che sei di nuovo in circolazione.
'Ma porca puttana...' pensò Sbri riconoscendo la voce alle sue spalle.
Si girò lentamente e provò a giocarsela con l'ironia.
- Ciao Min, dovrebbero lucidarli meno questi pavimenti, sono pericolosi, qualche poveretto potrebbe anche farsi male.
Minerva la freddò con un'occhiata: 
- Non si è mai verificato un incidente da quando è stato costruito questo posto per gli esseri della medicina: 
sono passati millenni, ci sono state guerre, epidemie e loro sono sempre riusciti a mantenere ordine ed efficienza assoluti.
Ma a te è bastato qualche momento per causare questo caos.
Dovevo avvisarli di non lasciarti mai da sola, l'unico pericolo qui dentro sei proprio tu.
Adesso seguimi, prima di combinare qualcosa di peggio.
Minerva si girò e cominciò a percorrere un lungo corridoio con un incedere maestoso, la testa alta,la lunga veste bianca che ondeggiava appena; Sbri si affrettò a seguirla.
Come al solito l'aveva fatta sentire come una scolaretta goffa e indisciplinata e adesso si trovava in difficoltà ad iniziare il discorsetto che si era preparata.
Pensò che doveva trovare il modo di far dimenticare a Minerva l'incidente: si mise al passo con lei e cercò di apparire disinvolta.
- Sai Minerva, sono un po' confusa, mi potresti dire come sono arrivata qui?
Minerva trasalì impercettibilmente, poi le rispose con un tono un po' brusco:
- Hanno cercato di eliminarti, ti hanno ferita e ti abbiamo recuperato. - una pausa- Tu cosa ricordi?
- Erano in due, umani, non succhia, bene armati, un equipaggiamento militare; il primo l'ho beccato subito, il secondo è riuscito a spararmi prima che lo ammazzassi. 
Evidentemente i succhia si sono alleati con una parte degli umani e non con piccoli criminali, come in passato. Questa era gente ben addestrata, professionisti.
Temo che ci sia l'appoggio di qualche governo umano dietro questa alleanza.
Quando ho preso l'arma di uno dei due ho riconosciuto il modello prima che l'altro mi colpisse e...  
Ma... adesso che ne parliamo non ho trovato traccia delle ferite. E' strano.
- Hai perso molto sangue, sei stata senza conoscenza per molto tempo, Sbriciolata e gli esseri della medicina ti hanno curato molto bene. - Sbri rabbrividì al pensiero di quelle proboscidi sul suo corpo ma il tono di Minerva era cambiato, era... quasi tenero
- E' stata una fortuna che avessi deciso di contattarti proprio quel giorno, quando ho provato per diverso tempo non ho avuto risposta, poi ho ricevuto un'immagine di dolore e pericolo ma la tua essenza era debole... siamo accorsi subito.
- Ma prima mi hai mandato nella bolla 
Le parole le erano uscite appena udibili, ma inequivocabilmente rabbiose
- Sì. Non avevamo scelta. Rischiavamo di perderti.
Minerva si fermò e l'afferrò per un braccio, costringendola a guardarla negli occhi.
- Non avevo scelta, lo capisci? Per quanto sapessi che... Dovevo prima di tutto cercare di salvarti, anche se per te sarebbe stato doloroso.
Sbri lesse l'angoscia negli occhi solitamente impassibili di Minerva e  ricordò l'espressione preoccupata che aveva visto prima di perdere conoscenza; 
chinò il capo senza parlare, annuendo brevemente.
Ripresero a camminare in silenzio e finalmente uscirono dall'edificio.
Minerva si diresse verso un grande sferoide trasparente color malva, sospeso a qualche centimetro da terra, fermo a lato dell'ingresso.
- Hai cambiato ferro, Min? Era ora, quel palloncino rosso che avevi prima era scomodissimo, meno male che ti sei decisa a prendere qualcosa di più moderno! Vabbè, di meno moderno c'era probabilmente solo la zucca trainata dai topolini...
Minerva le rispose seccamente.
- Purtroppo aveva smesso di funzionare e sono stata costretta a cambiarlo. Sai che non amo gli sprechi. E sai che non voglio che mi chiami Min.
Improvvisamente Minerva sbottò esasperata
- Sbriciolata, ti vorrei portare alla riunione degli anziani, vorrei proporti per un ruolo cruciale:
quindi adesso basta! Basta con i colpi di testa, basta con l'ignorare ordini e regole, ho bisogno di te ma ho bisogno soprattutto di poter fare affidamento su di te. 
Ora è necessario che tu abbia un atteggiamento serio e dignitoso, quindi piantala con le battutine e le insolenze da adolescente ribelle, non mi mettere in difficoltà facendo le tue solite uscite ironiche!
E già che ci siamo, ti porto a prendere qualcosa da indossare che non sia una camicia da notte - Sbri guardò con imbarazzo la corta tunica - e che sia adatto alla tua età ed al ruolo per cui ti proporrò: pensi di farcela ad assumere le parvenze di una persona adulta e responsabile? 
- S...sì 
Sbri era sconvolta: si aspettava di dover contrattare per dirigere un gruppo di azione e... una riunione con gli anziani? Ruolo cruciale? Non ci credeva.
- Bene.
Minerva si permise un sorrisetto soddisfatto.
- Allora sali, vedremo di fare qualcosa anche per quei capelli... per l'amore degli dèi, Sbri... è ora che cambi acconciatura!
- Ok, Min... ehm, come vuoi Minerva.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

no no. Vi sto leggendo.
Tutte e due brave brave.
Anche io devo riprendere le file ma ho un problema logistico con il pc.
E' in condivisione con il Mattia per un periodo e...

paura di dimenticarmi qualcosa o di non mettere la navigazione anonima o....


paura2 la vendetta


----------



## Hellseven (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no. Vi sto leggendo.
> Tutte e due brave brave.
> Anche io devo riprendere le file ma ho un problema logistico con il pc.
> E' in condivisione con il Mattia per un periodo e...
> ...


Paura che incappi nei files temporanei non cancellati di Mattia in cui intrattiene amabili conversazioni con svariate proasone partenopee belle morbide e abbondanti ? :up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Paura che incappi nei files temporanei non cancellati di Mattia in cui intrattiene amabili conversazioni con svariate proasone partenopee belle morbide e abbondanti ? :up:


Mannò. Lui va sempre a guardare gli annunci su bakeka e robe così.
Ho sbirciato una volta e quella più piatta aveva una quarta (abbondante)di tettume e almeno una 44 di culo.

Mi sono tranquillizzata.
Tutto normale.
Ma poi scusa. Sarei stronza ben se gli impedissi di coltivare i suoi sogni erotici popputi e culuti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

*io però...*

ho paura, di Minerva ovviamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho paura, di Minerva ovviamente.



Nausicaa la adora! (faccina innamorata...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nausicaa la adora! (faccina innamorata...)


no no, io ho paura della Minerva VERA.
Avrà letto?
Le sarà piaciuto il personaggio?
Se ha letto... perchè non ha commentato?
... paura


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, io ho paura della Minerva VERA.
> Avrà letto?
> Le sarà piaciuto il personaggio?
> Se ha letto... perchè non ha commentato?
> ... paura



Secondo me lo adora :mrgreen:





















Ma non lo ammetterà mai. Mai!


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Maggio 2013)

Ah! Il romanzo ha ripreso a vivere!
Brave Sbri e Nau!
:applauso:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2013)

Ma quindi stò robo stà andando avanti 

Posso esimermi ? Ovviamente no 

Però passo decisamente allo splatter, ormai il sesso con la mia dormiente l'ho fatto, ora ho voglia di interiora sparse per ognidove  Ecchecchezz.....


----------



## Tubarao (3 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao e Mille, due nottambuli


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Maggio 2013)

Edit: non siamo i soli!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mannò. *Lui va sempre a guardare gli annunci su bakeka e robe così.
> Ho sbirciato una volta e quella più piatta aveva una quarta (abbondante)di tettume e almeno una 44 di culo*.
> 
> Mi sono tranquillizzata.
> ...


:rotfl:Come siamo prevedibili noi maschi, tutti uguali: non sarà bakeka ma sarà un altro sito, poco cambia: guardare donne nude è un hobby che non tramonterà mai. Chiedete a Hefner: lui ci ha fatto una fortuna sul nostro voyeurismo :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :rotfl:Come siamo prevedibili noi maschi, tutti uguali: non sarà bakeka ma sarà un altro sito, poco cambia: guardare donne nude è un hobby che non tramonterà mai. Chiedete a Hefner: lui ci ha fatto una fortuna sul nostro voyeurismo :smile:


Boh, no. Io Bakeka (...) manco so che cos'è. Al massimo youporn, toh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

A parte tutto, si era divertita.
Mentre la trascinava a scegliere tuniche, sandali, rimettere a posto gli spinac... i capelli,
Minerva l'aveva aggiornata sulla situazione. Poi l'aveva riportata a casa perchè avesse modo di riordinare un po' le idee e l'aveva lasciata sola.
Casa.
Entrò e lasciò andare sul pavimento lucido tutti i suoi pacchi.
Qualcuno aveva fatto manutenzione e tenuto tutto pulito e in ordine durante la sua assenza: una cura di Minerva senza dubbio.
Fece il giro delle stanze guardandosi attorno: tutto parlava della sua vita precedente.
Piccoli oggetti. Ogni oggetto un ricordo. Ogni ricordo una fitta allo stomaco.
Il focolare era pulito, dalla rastrelliera a soffitto i bicchieri in cristallo colorato colpiti dalla luce che entrava dalla grande finestra ad arco stampavano mille piccoli riflessi di tutti i colori sul muro.
Nella stanza adiacente sull'enorme tappeto che ricopriva l'intero pavimento, i cuscini erano disposti esattamente come piaceva a lei e 
in un angolo dal soffitto un timido rivolo d'acqua scendeva scorrendo tra ciottoli e piante per riempire a terra un piccolo invaso nel quale guizzavano minuscole creature acquatiche.
Salì una rampa nascosta dietro una tenda e si ritrovò nel piccolo giardino di ibischi.
I fiori sembravano aspettarla, ma lei non ebbe cuore di guardarli, avanzò tenendo lo sguardo dritto davanti a sè fino a quando non ebbe varcato una soglia. 
Fece due passi poi si guardò attorno nella camera esagonale dalle pareti trasparenti: 
la casa era posizionata sulla cima di una collinetta e fuori, ovunque guardasse, vedeva la foresta.
Tra i rami degli enormi alberi si rincorrevano piccole buffe pallottole pelose emettendo brevi versi musicali, 
a terra un piccolo branco di esseri molto più grossi e con enormi occhi dorati si muoveva pigramente in una radura.
In cielo sfrecciava una moltitudine di creature alate di ogni forma, colore e dimensione.
Era da tanto tempo che non entrava lì dentro: quasi trattenendo il fiato guardò il giaciglio posto al centro della stanza, 
ricoperto da un telo sul quale diversi disegni di fiori dai colori tenui si alternavano a formare una fantasia in lento movimento.
Si avvicinò esitante, afferrò un cuscino, vi affondò il viso e respirò a fondo: il suo odore, l'odore che sentiva quando stava tra le sue braccia, quando sentiva il calore del suo corpo.
Il ricordo del suo odore, che non si era ancora dissolto.
Ma presto sarebbe sparito, per sempre, lasciandole solo il rimpianto di ciò che era andato perduto.
Perchè oramai era andato perduto per sempre.
Rimase immobile qualche istante poi finalmente decise.
Si girò e fece a ritroso il percorso di prima e sempre guardando avanti a sè uscì dalla casa e scese dalla collina dirigendosi speditamente verso il villaggio: 
quella oramai non era più la sua casa e non vi avrebbe fatto ritorno.
Arrivata al villaggio si diresse verso il laboratorio di Monsieur Madeleine: aveva voglia di parlare con un amico.
Monsieur come al solito era a un banco di lavoro impegnato a trafficare con un complesso macchinario la cui funzione era assolutamente inimmaginabile 
e senza alzare lo sguardo non appena Sbri si affacciò sul laboratorio latrò un : 
'porta indietro le tue graziose alucce, questo non è posto per fatine delicate!'
- 'Monsieur, vedo che sei gentile come tuo solito. E' così che si salutano gli amici?'
Due occhi accigliati e increduli si alzarono di scatto a guardarla:
'Per tutti i dormienti! Ma sei tu? Sei già guarita? Mi avevano detto che eri quasi spacciata... e perchè sei travestita da fata?'-
'Monsieur... ehm... io SONO una fata.' 
Sbri non riusciva oramai più a stare seria mentre gli rispondeva 'Comunque mi dispiace se ti ho deluso, ma non sono riusciti a farmi fuori neppure questa volta, nonostante l'attrezzatura veramente pessima che avevo in dotazione'-
'Attrezzatura pessima? quella che ti ho dato io? Ma cosa stai dicendo, con i mezzi che ho a disposizione faccio miracoli e ..' 
si interruppe vedendo Sbri che oramai ghignava senza ritegno 'sempre a scherzare, tu, eh? Sapessi come mi sono sentito in colpa quando ho saputo che eri stata ferita...'
Sbri tornò seria mentre si avvicinava al vecchio amico 'Perchè in colpa M&m? mica è stata colpa tua. Se non fosse stato per la tua attrezzatura mi avrebbero già fatto fuori da un pezzo, davvero.' 
Gli mollò un affettuoso colpetto sulla spalla 'a proposito... ehm... ecco... pensavo che potessi avere dei vestiti per me un po' meno... un po' più comodi insomma' 
Monsieur la squadrò da capo a piedi con un sorrisetto maligno :
'Perchè? Non sei una fatina tu? 
E voi fatine non svolazzate in giro sempre con queste belle tunichine semi trasparenti che è anche un piacere guardare? Anzi sai che... non sei mica male conciata così?'
- 'Piantala vecchio sporcaccione' Sbri riuscì a trattenere il sorriso mentre fingeva di essere indignata 'hai qualcosa di decente da darmi o mi devo rivolgere alla concorrenza?'
-'Quale concorrenza? Io non ho concorrenti, solo imitatori! Vediamo... ' cominciò a frugare in una cassa 'questo dovrebbe andarti bene... ehm... a dire il vero l'avevo preparato per te.' 
le allungò bruscamente un pacchetto 'Ti puoi cambiare nella stanza per il bagno, poi se hai voglia vai al focolare e prepara un infuso, lasciami finire in pace questa roba poi parliamo un po''
Sbriciolata entrò nella stanza che l'amico le aveva indicato e si chiuse la porta alle spalle. 
Si tolse la tunica e rimase a guardarsi nella parete riflettente.
Da quando quella guerra era iniziata, era molto cambiata. 
Sulla sua pelle poteva vedere i segni di tutte le ferite che si era curata da sola, il suo corpo smagrito ed il suo viso portavano i segni della ferita che aveva dentro.
Alzò le spalle. Un tempo era finito, ora iniziava un altro tempo, non c'era spazio per i rimpianti.
La fata Sbriciolata non esisteva più, adesso c'era solo Sbri... anche se non sapeva ancora bene cosa significasse: sperava che Minerva avrebbe capito.
Si infilò i pantaloni ed il corpetto che aveva trovato nel pacchetto. Quello strano tessuto nero era morbido ed elastico, aderente ma non stretto.
Comodissimo.
E... anche elegante, con la cintura alta in vita e gli stivaletti abbinati.
Piegò la tunica, l'avvolse nello stesso incarto che aveva contenuto il completo ed uscì dirigendosi al focolare.
Avrebbe fatto un infuso per il suo amico.
Poi avrebbero parlato.
Parlato di guerra.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

posso usarti come arredatrice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> posso usarti come arredatrice?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie Nau, anche a me piace molto come scrivi tu.
> Però qua siamo rimaste solo noi... vabbè, ce la scriviamo e ce la leggiamo


Vorrei anch'io, ma sono noioso ... io posso solo scrivere manuali tecnici


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Parigi,
> h 22 e 30*
> 
> Erano due giorni che Joey Blow seguiva la dottoressa della Morgue.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> *Stesso momento*
> 
> 
> Tebe sentiva una specie di spiffero gelido sulle braccia.
> ...


Chi era? Solo pochi umani erano pronti ad accettare una realtà come quella, ed erano umani come Thoshi, dotati di un qualcosa che li faceva vedere oltre gli occhi. 
-Devi sparagli in testa. A tutti. Compreso il ragazzino. Poi ci penso io a tagliargli a pezzi e farli sparire.- disse Tebe.
Joey, sempre con l'arma puntata verso i succhia le rimandò lo sguardo.-tagliarli a pezzi e farli sparire?- fece un sospiro  e sparò il primo colpo sfracellando il primo cranio dicendo -Ho un bel po' di domande da farti dottoressa tebe, ma per ora mi limito ad eseguire gli ordini. Meno uno. Quanto tempo abbiamo prima che si rimetta in piedi?-
-Un po'. E' un vampiro giovane. Diciamo una manciata di minuti. Ah, non farti mordere, se no faccio sparire pure te.-
Joey si concesse un sorrisino sarcastico, mirando al secondo vampiro che  si stava rialzando. -Io ti copro. Tu squarta e fai sparire.-
E sparò.

continuo.
Non ci sto capendo una fava della linea temporale ma dovevo chiudere questa.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi era? Solo pochi umani erano pronti ad accettare una realtà come quella, ed erano umani come Thoshi, dotati di un qualcosa che li faceva vedere oltre gli occhi.
> -Devi sparagli in testa. A tutti. Compreso il ragazzino. Poi ci penso io a tagliargli a pezzi e farli sparire.- disse Tebe.
> Joey, sempre con l'arma puntata verso i succhia le rimandò lo sguardo.-tagliarli a pezzi e farli sparire?- fece un sospiro  e sparò il primo colpo sfracellando il primo cranio dicendo -Ho un bel po' di domande da farti dottoressa tebe, ma per ora mi limito ad eseguire gli ordini. Meno uno. Quanto tempo abbiamo prima che si rimetta in piedi?-
> -Un po'. E' un vampiro giovane. Diciamo una manciata di minuti. Ah, non farti mordere, se no faccio sparire pure te.-
> ...


*Un ora dopo. A casa di tebe.*

Joey Blow osservava la donna muoversi silenziosa come un ombra per casa.
Gli aveva offerto un succo di frutta. Aveva rifiutato mentre entrava nell'appartamento guardandosi intorno.
Era frastornato. Leggermente. Ma sentiva anche l'adrenalina scorrergli nelle vene.
Non era pazzo. Non era uno psicopatico fuori di testa. Non ancora almeno. Quindi tutti i suoi dubbi di mesi  finalmente stavano avendo un senso. Come le sensazioni. 
E aveva la certezza fosse una roba grossa, anche se non riusciva ancora  a mettere a fuoco totalmente.
Non poteva essere una semplice guerra interna vampiri e qualsiasi cosa fosse la dottoressa. Non dopo tutta quella segretezza. E il suo allontanamento coatto.
Tebe gli spezzò il filo del ragionamento, chiedendogli se desiderava  un altra brodaglia zuccherosa e rifiutò di nuovo.
Si sedette su un divano in cui sprofondò leggermente, sia per la sua corporatura sia per il fatto che era incredibilmente morbido.
-A questo punto dimmi cosa vuoi bere perchè non ho tempo di farti la lista.-
Joey alzò gli occhi -parlami dei vampiri. Per bene.-
Vide la donna esitare. Donna...mah...che era? Vampira no...o si? Zanne non ne aveva viste, ma anzi. Aveva visto il disossamento più veloce della storia. 
-Sei una vampira?- ma nella sua testa sapeva già la risposta. Non era sicuramente umana ma non aveva campanelli di allarme. 
E lui. Del suo istinto. Si fidava. Sempre.
Lei rise, dirigendosi verso  un mobile chiaro dalla strana fattura. Sembrava anche leggermente fosforescente.
Si stropicciò gli occhi, tentando di non farsi distrarre da tutto lo strano che vedeva intorno.
-Allora. Cosa sei?-
Lei si voltò seria. Socchiuse gli occhi a fessura e Joey vide un improvviso bagliore in quegli occhi chiari, un qualcosa che...
-Dammi 5 minuti.- gli rispose improvvisamente uscendo dalla stanza -Fai come se fossi a casa tua, mi faccio una doccia e poi parliamo. Non curiosare in giro comunque, è pieno di trappole magiche.-
E sparì.
Joey rimase seduto qualche minuto.
La sentì accendere la radio. L'acqua. Canticchiare sotto la doccia...Canticchiare?
Si alzò in piedi e cominciò a girare per il grande salone, che era un tutt'uno con una cucina. E Terrazzi. Pochi mobili eppure....
Aprì un cassetto. Vide delle foto legate con un nastro rosa. Le prese. Cominciò a farle passare una ad una, scannerizzandole con uno dei gadget di soony.
Cercò la camera da letto. Si infilò nell'unica porta all'interno dell'open space. Ritrovandosi in un corridoio arioso con altre quattro porte. Una il bagno. Sentiva l'acqua vicina. Aprì la seconda. Una camera per gli ospiti. La terza. Uno...studio?  Si. Ma anche una biblioteca. Infine la camera.
E decise di fare un giro in quella. 

*Dentro il bagno.*

Tebe si chiuse a doppia mandata, aprì l'acqua, accese la radio e proiettò una sua immagine solida sotto la doccia, mentre lei seduta sul cesso, nuda, tentava di pensare.
Se avesse detto all'umano chi era con tutto il circo, Minerva si sarebbe incazzata come una iena.
Ogni "confessione" doveva essere approvata dal consiglio. Punto e basta.
Tebe respirò forte. Cazzo che palle.
Non era il momento di seguire sempre le fottute regole. Insomma. Nei secoli il popolo di Era non è che se la fosse vista bella con i succhia.
Era sempre il solito discorso. delle regole ci volevano, e comunque il gran Consiglio aveva sfrondato parecchia burocrazia magica e quindi, però. Adesso c'era l'urgenza. Un urgenza che non avevano mai provato.
E se avesse sbagliato a "fidarsi" di quell'umano?
Poteva essere una spia dei succhia anziani per esempio.
Potevano avergli messo nella testa dei ricordi falsi e lei come fata non è che brillasse per poteri magici. C'era pure il rischio di non schermarsi abbastanza e richiamare i succhia del circondario con l'alone magico che emanava.
E se lui era un infiltrato. 
Lei avrebbe messo in pericolo Era.
Fece sparire la sua immagine solida e si infilò sotto la doccia.
Nemmeno con toshi aveva seguito le regole.
Lo avrebbe fatto di nuovo.




lo posto così ma devo correggere.
Non ho tempo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Giugno 2013)

Scusate se risollevo la questione ... facciamo un ebook? Può essere benissimo un progetto aperto, in costante sviluppo, ma penso che alla fine ognuno vorrebbe vedersi protagonista di un progetto tanto bello quanto raro ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusate se risollevo la questione ... facciamo un ebook? Può essere benissimo un progetto aperto, in costante sviluppo, ma penso che alla fine ognuno vorrebbe vedersi protagonista di un progetto tanto bello quanto raro ...



La proposta è bella, ma rimane il problema: o uno (tebe per esempio) prende in mano le redini e decide quale deve essere la trama, la storia, la conclusione, o non si va da nessuna parte.
In questo clima di democrazia rispettosa nessuno si prende la responsabilità di fare il prepotente e convincere gli altri ad andare in una direzione piuttosto che in un'altra.

Ci siamo impantanati proprio quando era il momento di decidere. Tutti abbiamo fornito una opinione, e queste hanno fatto ingorgo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La proposta è bella, ma rimane il problema: o uno (tebe per esempio) prende in mano le redini e decide quale deve essere la trama, la storia, la conclusione, o non si va da nessuna parte.
> In questo clima di democrazia rispettosa nessuno si prende la responsabilità di fare il prepotente e convincere gli altri ad andare in una direzione piuttosto che in un'altra.
> 
> Ci siamo impantanati proprio quando era il momento di decidere. Tutti abbiamo fornito una opinione, e queste hanno fatto ingorgo.


alla fine vince chi insiste. io insisto a trovare una soluzione e ne propongo una


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> alla fine vince chi insiste. io insisto a trovare una soluzione e ne propongo una


vai nostro faro. Vai.
Ti seguiamo fedeli D)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vai nostro faro. Vai.
> Ti seguiamo fedeli D)


mi sono fuso in questo istante :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Era da un po' che non adocchiavo questa discussione...

Ricordo che mi erano venute idee abbastanza bizzarre (non che ci fossero dubbi...) su come portare avanti la storia, ma ero in attesa che si decidesse qualche punto fermo nella trama.

Sembra che il nostro luminoso leder Qurz sia davvero il più entusiasta ed fervido sostenitore del primo romanzo a venti-mani del forum...
E se prendesse lui le redini dell'iniziativa?
Se lui e il suo ordine teutonico diventassero il project manager e lo sprone che ci fa andare avanti?

Per quello che conta, io ci starei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non adocchiavo questa discussione...
> 
> Ricordo che mi erano venute idee abbastanza bizzarre (non che ci fossero dubbi...) su come portare avanti la storia, ma ero in attesa che si decidesse qualche punto fermo nella trama.
> 
> ...


Se ci sta Rabby, ci sto pure io:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Era da un po' che non adocchiavo questa discussione...
> 
> Ricordo che mi erano venute idee abbastanza bizzarre (non che ci fossero dubbi...) su come portare avanti la storia, ma ero in attesa che si decidesse qualche punto fermo nella trama.
> 
> ...



quoto!
Tipo compiti!
Tu fai quest, questo e questo.
Tu invbece...

si!!!
Ci sto!
Anche perchè adesso il romanzo si fa serio!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se ci sta Rabby, ci sto pure io:inlove:



zoccolandia


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> zoccolandia


ma quale zoccolandia, è ammmmore!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quale zoccolandia, è ammmmore!


stai negando?
Ti conosciamo mascherina.
Quindi.
Zoccolandia.

(puttanone da circo è solo mio. A proposito, hai visto Brunetta che chiede in giro per topic quanto ce l'hanno lungo? Che sta succedendo al forum? E Min si scambia robe erotiche con JB. )

mah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stai negando?
> Ti conosciamo mascherina.
> Quindi.
> Zoccolandia.
> ...


ho leggiucchiato qualcosa ma ehm... sono un po' impegnata in 'sto periodo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2013)

Io continuo pensare ad un libro sullo stile della genialata di Pontiggia.

Vite brevi di nick illustri.

Avete mai letto quel libro di Pontiggia?
Si inventa 18 vite di personaggi non illustri.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io continuo pensare ad un libro sullo stile della genialata di Pontiggia.
> 
> Vite brevi di nick illustri.
> 
> ...



apriti un topic tuo.
:blank:

qui vampiri, fate, umani, licantropi e sesso.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho leggiucchiato qualcosa ma ehm... sono un po' impegnata in 'sto periodo



del tipo?







SBRI HA L'AMANTE!!!!!






ED E' PAOLIGNO!!!!




CHANEL PRESTO!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque seriamente.
Mi sono vista frustata da quibbel che dice.
-TU LAVORARE! FORZA SCRIVERE! E ANCHE TU! E PURE TU!-
Con tanto di frusta e sguardo cattivo.






:inlove:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se ci sta Rabby, ci sto pure io:inlove:


Evviva!
(Per proposte ammiccanti chiamare ore pasti solo dopo la fine del romanzo, grazie)



Tebe ha detto:


> quoto!
> Tipo compiti!
> Tu fai quest, questo e questo.
> Tu invbece...
> ...


Allora speriamo che Koenig Johannes accetti l'incoronazione a nostro tutor!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

Io ci sto, scrivo volentieri su trama data 

(anche non porno) :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2013)

Allora mi metto al lavoro


----------



## Tebe (21 Giugno 2013)

ma se ho capito bene Quib non vuole darci la trama, mica scriviamo a comando:incazzato:

deve fare l'immane lavoro di riordinare le file così da capire come entrare nel vivissimo della storia.

E comunque il porno è imprescindibile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se ho capito bene Quib non vuole darci la trama, mica scriviamo a comando:incazzato:
> 
> deve fare l'immane lavoro di riordinare le file così da capire come entrare nel vivissimo della storia.
> 
> E comunque il porno è imprescindibile.


Si infatti. Voglio dare una forma definita a questo capitolo zero. Senza le nostre discussioni. Insomma la storia che tutti vogliono raccontare e leggere


----------



## Tebe (22 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Si infatti. Voglio dare una forma definita a questo capitolo zero. Senza le nostre discussioni. Insomma la storia che tutti vogliono raccontare e leggere


Solo un suggerimento.
Da adesso in poi chi scrive. Scrive.
Nel senso che secondo me è meglio "chiudere" ai nuovi, oppure questa è l'ultima chiamata, se no...
Anche se nulla vieta che se qualcuno vuole inserirsi lo può fare, però non random...concordato. Perchè ora non si può mica scrivere a cazzo di cane.
Poi farei anche una sorta di...sommario dove di ogni nick si sa chi "prende"
Tipo.
Io mi sono accaparrata Kid, Farfie e JB (ovviamente sempre pronta a rinunciare) e se volessi inserire altri personaggi nella storia lo comunico, ovviamente prima chiedo al nick che vorrei vampirizzare se posso.

Che ne dite?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo un suggerimento.
> Da adesso in poi chi scrive. Scrive.
> Nel senso che secondo me è meglio "chiudere" ai nuovi, oppure questa è l'ultima chiamata, se no...
> Anche se nulla vieta che se qualcuno vuole inserirsi lo può fare, però non random...concordato. Perchè ora non si può mica scrivere a cazzo di cane.
> ...



Io avevo chiesto all'epoca a kid se potevo fare un pezzo porno sado con lui e qualche indefinita vampira/ragazza in camicia da notte in una stanza con balcone aperto  (del resto, il sovrano dei vampiri, quasi scontato no?) e me l'aveva dato.

Per il resto, sto bene col mio Seth e qualche folletto riccioluto sparso


----------



## Tebe (22 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io avevo chiesto all'epoca a kid se potevo fare un pezzo porno sado con lui e qualche indefinita vampira/ragazza in camicia da notte in una stanza con balcone aperto  (del resto, il sovrano dei vampiri, quasi scontato no?) e me l'aveva dato.
> 
> Per il resto, sto bene col mio Seth e qualche folletto riccioluto sparso



kid ce lo ballottiamo. Ma credo si possa far ballottare un po' a tutti, in quanto è il capo dei vampiri quindi per forza deve esserci nella storia.
O anche no.
Lo rimettiamo a dormire?

ahahahahah

Kid comunque dove c'è da trombare c'è sempre.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2013)

Non ho molto tempo in questo periodo. ma mi piacerebbe continuare.


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho molto tempo in questo periodo. ma mi piacerebbe continuare.



benissimo.
Allora:
tebe scrive di tebe fata, Kid principe dei vampi e JB l'umano. Oltre ai personaggi del suo ambiente di lavoro
Nausicaa scrive di nausicaa fata, e Kid. Poi?
Tubarao scrive del dormiente Tubarao e?

Così è più facile secondo me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> benissimo.
> Allora:
> tebe scrive di tebe fata, Kid principe dei vampi e JB l'umano. Oltre ai personaggi del suo ambiente di lavoro
> Nausicaa scrive di nausicaa fata, e Kid. Poi?
> ...



A me sta bene, e se qualche nick si offre sarò ben lieto anch'io di infilarlo nella storia...

Ma, a rischio di diventare antipatico, come ci si regola per la trama?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Giugno 2013)

Gia',serve una trama e personaggi da sviluppare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gia',serve una trama e personaggi da sviluppare


Non sono così sicuro. Penso che alla fine potrebbe bastare un insieme di storie. Il filone c'è ma non si sa quale. Qualcuno ce lo dirà


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> benissimo.
> Allora:
> tebe scrive di tebe fata, *Kid principe dei vampi* e JB l'umano. Oltre ai personaggi del suo ambiente di lavoro
> Nausicaa scrive di nausicaa fata, e Kid. Poi?
> ...


Quindi è una roba demenziale, no?


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

Io la trama la vedevo tipo sviluppata come la Compagni dell'anello di tolkien.
magari due o tre gruppi insieme che combattono il male su più fronti.
Per poi riunirsi per la battaglia finale che non è detto che vincano...


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gia',serve una trama e personaggi da sviluppare



ma i personaggi ci sono già direi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io la trama la vedevo tipo sviluppata come la Compagni dell'anello di tolkien.
> magari due o tre gruppi insieme che combattono il male su più fronti.
> Per poi riunirsi per la battaglia finale che non è detto che vincano...



Ok donzella, ma 3 righe di trama bisognerà pur delinearla, giusto per non far procedere gli eventi in modo inconciliabile.

Oppure ci si potrebbe dividere sia i personaggi che le zone geografiche (tanto per non far accadere due cose diverse nello stesso posto e nello stesso momento!) fino ad un certo punto, per poi riprendere le fila tutti insieme in un certo luogo comune...

Ecco, così si potrebbe avere libertà e coerenza...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Giugno 2013)

Se è permesso, io vorrei scrivere di cose fantastiche, e fare la maga, buona o cattiva, chissà.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se è permesso, io vorrei scrivere di cose fantastiche, e fare la maga, buona o cattiva, chissà.



Scusa, ma aggiungere anche maghi a me non ispira... ma le fate fanno anche magie volendo


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Giugno 2013)

mi piacerebbe continuare la parte di mille, della stazione spaziale e di "rabarbaro assoluto", ma non saprei dove andare a parare e non ho proprio i mezzi per farlo. scrivo in maniera un po' "meh" e dubito di poter creare una sottotrama interessante da sola. ad esempio il mio ultimo capitolo è gradevole come una lista della spesa, anche se forse ci sono delle cose utili per delineare la fazione degli umani, e lo getterei in un camino acceso. soprattutto quel finale in cui tiro in ballo dei dormienti ritrovati. mentre salverei l'occultista e lo legherei ad un nick. boh, pensieri sparsi, non ho ancora capito se tutta quella parte di storia fosse valida o meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe continuare la parte di mille, della stazione spaziale e di "rabarbaro assoluto", ma non saprei dove andare a parare e non ho proprio i mezzi per farlo. scrivo in maniera un po' "meh" e dubito di poter creare una sottotrama interessante da sola. ad esempio il mio ultimo capitolo è gradevole come una lista della spesa, anche se forse ci sono delle cose utili per delineare la fazione degli umani, e lo getterei in un camino acceso. soprattutto quel finale in cui tiro in ballo dei dormienti ritrovati. mentre salverei l'occultista e lo legherei ad un nick. boh, pensieri sparsi, non ho ancora capito se tutta quella parte di storia fosse valida o meno.


Ogni parte è valida, perché anche una spontaneamente sbagliata può dare spunti interessanti verso un pensiero e una direzione nuova. Le svolte sono fatti in questo senso. Elementi estranei, che però possono fare senso, quando si cambia punto di osservazione. Può perfino fare senso se non fa senso affatto. Due o più storie fuori contesto possono avere effetti sorprendenti.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma aggiungere anche maghi a me non ispira... ma le fate fanno anche magie volendo


Fata, va bene.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

Ho copiato tutti i vari pezzi e ora passo alla redazione del libro. Poi lo metterò a disposizione per la revisione ed eventuali aggiunte.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

*Sono molto giù di morale, ergo questo.*

E vide.
Alla fine vide.
Non vedeva altro.



...un braccio si infilò dentro lo stomaco. Il malcapitato fremette
appena per poi accasciarsi come un fantoccio.  Il suo cadavere scivolò
lentamente giù mentre il Dormiente abbassava il braccio, guardandosi
attorno.


Un moribondo lì accanto, incapace di muoversi, fu sfortunato. Il
Dormiente cadde in ginocchio accanto a lui, gli poggiò le mani sul
petto, premette i pollici sotto lo sterno fino a penetrare sotto
l'osso e... cominciò a tirare... le altre dita penetravano tra le
costole, e il sangue nero ruscellava fuori, rendendo la presa
viscida...


Ma il Dormiente, quale che fosse il sentimento che ancora era in grado
di provare dentro di sè, pazienza, sadismo, soddisfazione, curiosità,
continuava a tirare.  Attorno a lui il caos. Il panico regnava tra le
file di Vampiri e di Fate, indiscriminatamente, ma qualcuno ancora
provava ad affrontarlo. Inutilmente.  Le lame e le frecce come refoli
di vento leggero contro una invisibile barriera a qualche millimetro
dalla sua pelle nuda.  Nulla serviva. La sua carne non reagiva come
carne. Qualunque proiettile non riusciva a scuotere neppure di un
millimetro quel corpo. Era come se la pietra, come se una montagna con
la sua immensa mole vecchia di eoni avesse regalato la sua inerzia a
quell'insieme di muscoli e ossa e pelle che una volta era un essere
senziente.


La cassa toracica smise l'ultima resistenza e si frantumò con uno
schianto, più forte dele grida del malcapitato.  Il Dormiente osservò
con blanda curiosità la manciata di ossa e brandelli di carne
sanguinolenta che gli erano rimasti in mano, e si voltò verso quei
pochi che ancora stavano provando a colpirlo.


Fuggirono. Alcuni urlavano. Altri, risparmiavano il fiato per fuggire.
Quelli feriti più gravemente arrancavano su gambe e braccia, o sui
monconi che ne rimanevano.


Il più lento fu raggiunto, a passi misurati e tranquilli, dal Dormiente.
Con una mano afferò la mandibola. Con l'altra l'arcata superiore dei denti.
E... tirò...
Tirò...




Vide tutto. Tutto.  Non credeva di poter mai più vedere niente altro,
nel buio dietro i suoi occhi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho copiato tutti i vari pezzi e ora passo alla redazione del libro. Poi lo metterò a disposizione per la revisione ed eventuali aggiunte.


Quibb che ha smollato il lavoro e ora si diletta?:mrgreen: Bravo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

E pensare che 3 o 4 idee bizzarre le avrei anche buttate giù se il thread non avesse avuto il lucchetto...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E pensare che 3 o 4 idee bizzarre le avrei anche buttate giù se il thread non avesse avuto il lucchetto...



yup.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E pensare che 3 o 4 idee bizzarre le avrei anche buttate giù se il thread non avesse avuto il lucchetto...


Pure io. Tu le hai tenute? Io dovrei rileggermi per andare avanti. Babba bia, forse è meglio così.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pure io. Tu le hai tenute? Io dovrei rileggermi per andare avanti. Babba bia, forse è meglio così.


Macché... butto tutto giù direttamente nell'editor del forum...

Ora non ricordo né gli antefatti né dove volevo andare a parare...


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2014)

però , un bel pensiero da parte sua prima di andare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Macché... butto tutto giù direttamente nell'editor del forum...
> 
> Ora non ricordo né gli antefatti né dove volevo andare a parare...


Io non ho il coraggio di rileggermi, ma se vuoi rileggo te poi suggerisco:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non ho il coraggio di rileggermi, ma se vuoi rileggo te poi suggerisco:mrgreen:


Oh, non sono così crudele... non sempre almeno...

E poi che la storia abbia un senso è il minore dei problemi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E pensare che 3 o 4 idee bizzarre le avrei anche buttate giù se il thread non avesse avuto il lucchetto...


È automatico. Se non viene più coccolato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però , un bel pensiero da parte sua prima di andare.


Cerco di mantenere le promesse


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> È automatico. Se non viene più coccolato


Lo so, ma il forum ha avuto un piccolo "blocco dello scrittore"...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lo so, ma il forum ha avuto un piccolo "blocco dello scrittore"...


Beh, intanto metto assieme gli oltre 30 capitoli e li formatto in modo che risultino leggibili dai dispositivi mobili ... E non ...


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Beh, intanto metto assieme gli oltre 30 capitoli e li formatto in modo che risultino leggibili dai dispositivi mobili ... E non ...


Ottimo!


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho copiato tutti i vari pezzi e ora passo alla redazione del libro. Poi lo metterò a disposizione per la revisione ed eventuali aggiunte.


:mrgreen:

Ma le aggiunte per forza, quello che abbiamo scritto è solo la prefazione. Manca tutta la storia!!!!
Ma bene!
Possiamo fate una trilogia tutta diversa.
Ovvero.
Il primo libro la prefazione dove si conoscono bene i personaggi e la storia.
Il secondo la "battaglia"
E il terzo la conclusione della battaglia.
Poi ho trovato un gwntilo editor che lo fa di professione e che è disposto per il mio solo flap flap a editarlo super correttamente!
Siamo in una notte di ferro.
 Dobbiamo solo trovare un grafico che fa la copertina.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma le aggiunte per forza, quello che abbiamo scritto è solo la prefazione. Manca tutta la storia!!!!
> Ma bene!
> ...



Mio fratello.

Che me ne deve diversi di favori.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

Ok,

ci manca solo la storia. Ottimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok,
> 
> *ci manca solo la storia*. Ottimo.


ah beh, quisquilie


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio fratello.
> 
> Che me ne deve diversi di favori.


Perfetto.
Io nel mio immaginario vedo una foto di copertina con i personaggi principali rutti insieme tipo super eroi fumetti Marvel.
Detto questo dobbiamo anche trovare qualcuno che lo trasformi in ebok, direi che amazon è perfetto e gratuito dando anche un codice ibs.
Questi lo mrttismo in scarico libero e il prossimo della trilogia magari no.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok,
> 
> ci manca solo la storia. Ottimo.


Ma no. La storia viene cuori nel secondo libro esará facile perche partiamo da punti fermi.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

Direi anche di mettere un punto fermo subito ovvero chi scrive o no.
Se si scrive si fa per tutto il libro .
Poco o tanto non ha importanza  ma quelli siano.
Che dite, ApriMo un 3d apposta?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

E più ci manca il titolo.
E poi gli aggiustamenti si fanno via mail. 
A turno. Senza dare Ingo alla esterno.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2014)

*se bisogna descrivere i personaggi...*

l'avevo già messo?




Minerva si ritirò nelle sue stanze all'interno del Tempio.  Si lasciò
cadere con grazia su una chaise longue, e il suo sguardo vagò per le
pareti del salottino.  

Attacco.  

Si soffermò su un grande arazzo
raffigurante la teogonia di Era.  Colori brillanti su nero profondo, a
indicare la fiamma dell'esistenza nel mare della non esistenza.
Alcune Fate avevano cominciato ad usare quelle... fotografie... la
sola parola le causava un lieve senso di disgusto... che usavano gli
umani. Sbuffò. Come se si potesse dire alla Vita, a Ea, ai tre Guardiani,
"per favore, mettetevi in posa vicino a quella montagna appena creata,
sì... gentilmente Kadyja, lei, Colei che Conserva la Vita, mostri il
suo Fiore in modo più ieratico, grazie... ora un pò di Non-Vita
sconfitta, così... sorridete.. eeeee.. fatto!"  Bambinate.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Ma che vi siete messi in testa di fare gli scrittori ? 

Ma ''ndo cazzo volete annà.


----------



## Leda (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che vi siete messi in testa di fare gli scrittori ?
> 
> Ma ''ndo cazzo volete annà.



Lasciali divertire, son ragazzi...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Lasciali divertire, son ragazzi...


Il problema è che ci credono per davvero.


----------



## Leda (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema è che ci credono per davvero.


Eccerto! Dove starebbe il divertimento, altrimenti?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che vi siete messi in testa di fare gli scrittori ?
> 
> Ma ''ndo cazzo volete annà.


Ti ricordo che hai scrito pure tu.
Vuol dire che non scriverai piú?
Non ti dobbiamo mettere tra "gli scrittori"?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mio fratello.
> 
> Che me ne deve diversi di favori.


... Che poi gli farebbe anche da trampolino perché su iTunes non ci vanno solo i lettori, ma anche gli editori alla ricerca di nuovi talenti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2014)

Nel frattempo ho cominciato con la prima revisione e ho notato che spendo il maggiore tempo con la conversione delle doppie virgolette. Se potessimo metterci d'accordo di utilizzare quelle normali "diritti" e non quelle di apertura e chiusura, sarebbe già un passo importante.

Poi c'è il problema dei puntini. Se ci sono più di uno di seguito, sono sempre e solo tre, con uno spazio fra le parole, mai attaccati. Poi c'è la spaziatura: prima di punti, virgole, due punti e punto e virgola non c'è *mai* uno spazio, mentre dopo sempre, salvo per i tre punti di seguito.

La separazione dei paragrafi devo fare secondo i criteri degli eBook, quindi non importa come è fatta.

Lascio intatto tutto il resto, quindi anche errori grammaticali e ortografici, che secondo me sono importanti ingredienti e determinano lo stile di scrittura. Non ci sono stili corretti o sbagliati, solo diversi, e la diversità è la ricchezza di ogni scritto. Non siamo più a scuola. Ci è permesso di avere stile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2014)

*Prima bozza ebook*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n426m0pwp6shfa9/czero.epub


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n426m0pwp6shfa9/czero.epub



ehm....  con cosa si apre? come si legge?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm....  con cosa si apre? come si legge?



Capito


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n426m0pwp6shfa9/czero.epub




Ah. Ehm... scusami... volevo dire anche grazie....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah. Ehm... scusami... volevo dire anche grazie....


È la prima bozza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2014)

Vedo che il progetto è arrenato 

Proporrei di pubblicare la prima tranche come "Trilogia infinita - Capitolo Zero". Anche per vedere se ci sono ulteriori sviluppi, cioè vecchi e nuovi autori.

Mi rendo conto che scrivere è bello, ma finire un libro è sempre uno strazio. Non siamo obbligato a finirlo, nemmeno a terminarlo, ma penso che i contenuti finora realizzati meritano un pubblico più grande.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedo che il progetto è arrenato
> 
> Proporrei di pubblicare la prima tranche come "Trilogia infinita - Capitolo Zero". Anche per vedere se ci sono ulteriori sviluppi, cioè vecchi e nuovi autori.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che scrivere è bello, ma finire un libro è sempre uno strazio. Non siamo obbligato a finirlo, nemmeno a terminarlo, ma penso che i contenuti finora realizzati meritano un pubblico più grande.


Ohiiiii QUIB come va?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohiiiii QUIB come va?


mi sto dedicando al mio nuovo passatempo: faccio l'editore. oggi ho finito un altro libro (per conto terzi). entro l'anno prossimo deve dare qualche frutto, altrimenti ... non so


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sto dedicando al mio nuovo passatempo: faccio l'editore. oggi ho finito un altro libro (per conto terzi). entro l'anno prossimo deve dare qualche frutto, altrimenti ... non so


Ola!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sto dedicando al mio nuovo passatempo: faccio l'editore. oggi ho finito un altro libro (per conto terzi). entro l'anno prossimo deve dare qualche frutto, altrimenti ... non so


Ah però allora in bocca al lupo :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah però allora in bocca al lupo :up:


quello mi ha già azzannato


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quello mi ha già azzannato


Ma se sei qui a parlarne te la sei cavata :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Quibbel ma tu esisti ancora!!! Pensavo che ti avessero disconnesso!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2014)

Che bello vedere che ogni tanto ripassi!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2014)

che vogliamo fare con il libro?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> che vogliamo fare con il libro?


Sai una cosa?
Che ne pensi di Palazzo Pinceton?

Ne verrebbe un libello come dire...
Di Massime ( o minime ) eterne.

Ossia io ho usato il blog, come raccoglitore, di quanto secondo me, è veramente rilevante di quanto postato qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2014)

Non tutti assieme, eh! 

Riformulando, chi è contrario che venga pubblicato il capitolo zero fino al punto attuale?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Marzo 2014)

Pubblicazione in corso:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Aprile 2014)

Eccolo qua: Capitolo Zero

Fra poco arriva anche la pubblicazione su Google Play e Google Libri per gli utenti Android.


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eccolo qua: Capitolo Zero
> 
> Fra poco arriva anche la pubblicazione su Google Play e Google Libri per gli utenti Android.


I miei complimenti!

Tra l'altro, la copertina mi piace assai!


----------



## Leda (8 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eccolo qua: Capitolo Zero
> 
> Fra poco arriva anche la pubblicazione su Google Play e Google Libri per gli utenti Android.


Che figata, Quibbel! Sei stato ganzissimo! :up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Fico. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eccolo qua: Capitolo Zero
> 
> Fra poco arriva anche la pubblicazione su Google Play e Google Libri per gli utenti Android.


La copertina è bellissima, bravo!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

bellissimo!:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Aprile 2014)

Ora c'è anche su Google Play e Google Libri. Sempre *da qui* ...


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2014)

...
io me ne sono accorta adesso...

:unhappy:


ormai vivo in una dimensione parallela.
Più del normale intendo...


che figata però


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

bello! bello bello! 


:up: ... :up:


sienne


----------

